# Pilgrimage to Lourdes



## djole13

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos and well done :cheers:
> 
> btw, for self made photos we have Urban Showcase forum. If you want, tell me to move your thread


Thank you very much
At performed by a thread helped me *Ni3lS*, delete will *LOURDES : the City of Mary *photos that are not mine, if it would be more success I'd set on another thread, but I'm afraid repeating images. :cheers:


----------



## djole13

Wikipedia


----------



## djole13

2013.05.21 Torino by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Urban Showcase is for self made photos only; but if you want to leave this thread here i dont have a problem with that.


----------



## djole13

*Baroque façade of Palazzo Carignano*
The Palazzo Carignano is a historical building in the centre of Turin, Italy, which currently houses the Museum of the Risorgimento. It was once a private residence of the Princes of Carignano, after whom it is named. It is famous for its unique rounded façade. It is located on the Via Accademia delle Scienze.
Wikipedia









Wikipedia


----------



## djole13

*The Chapel of the Holy Shroud* (Italian: Cappella della Sacra Sindone) is a Baroque-style Roman Catholic chapel in Turin in northern Italy. Located outside the Turin Cathedral and connected to the Royal Palace of Turin, the chapel was designed by the architect Guarino Guarini and built at the end of the 17th century (1668–94), during the reign of Charles Emmanuel II, Duke of Savoy. The chapel was constructed to house the Shroud of Turin (Sindone di Torino), a religious relic believed by some to be the burial shroud of Jesus of Nazareth.
Wikipedia


2013.05.21 Torino Katedrala sv. Ivana Krstitelja by djolenovi, on Flickr​
2013.05.21 Torino Katedrala sv. Ivana Krstitelja by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Urban Showcase is for self made photos only; but if you want to leave this thread here i dont have a problem with that.



I do not understand, whether here can post their photos and other people?


----------



## djole13

Wikipedia










Wikipedia

*The Shroud of Turin* or Turin Shroud (Italian: Sindone di Torino) is a length of linen cloth bearing the image of a man who appears to have suffered physical trauma in a manner consistent with crucifixion. There is no consensus yet on how the image was created. It is believed by some to be the burial shroud of Jesus of Nazareth, despite radiocarbon dating tests dating it to the Medieval period. The image is much clearer in black-and-white negative than in its natural sepia color. The negative image was first observed in 1898, on the reverse photographic plate of amateur photographer Secondo Pia, who was allowed to photograph it while it was being exhibited in the Turin Cathedral. The shroud is kept in the royal chapel of the Cathedral of Saint John the Baptist in Turin, northern Italy.
Wikipedia









Wikipedia​


----------



## djole13

*Castello del Valentino Castle in Parco del Valentino park*
In the centre of the park stands the Castello del Valentino (17th century). This castle has a horseshoe shape, with four round towers at each angle, and a wide inner court with a marble pavement. The ceilings of the false upper floors are clearly in transalpino (i.e. French) style. The façade sports the huge coat of arms of the House of Savoy.
Another significant cluster of buildings in the park is the Borgo Medioevale (Medieval village), a replica of medieval mountain castles of Piedmont and Aosta Valley, built for the International Exhibition of 1884.
Wikipedia









Wikipedia


----------



## djole13

*Porta Susa railway station*









Wikipedia


----------



## christos-greece

djole13 said:


> I do not understand, whether *here* can post their photos and other people?


Yes, if they found Lourdes photos on web

Its simple:
"Cityscapes and Skyline Photos" and "General Photography" forums are for urban photos found on web (google, flickr, photobucket etc)

"Urban Showcase" forum is for *self made photos only*


----------



## Ni3lS

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos and well done :cheers:
> 
> btw, for self made photos we have Urban Showcase forum. If you want, tell me to move your thread


This thread was just created here so he can also add found photos from other people to the thread


----------



## djole13

Ni3lS said:


> This thread was just created here so he can also add found photos from other people to the thread



Thank you very much, I did not understand the answer, but now everything is fine :lol:


----------



## djole13

The first city after night driving was Turin, where we toured the Cathedral of St.. Ivana Baptist and The Basilica of Our Lady Help of Christians. Then we visited *Avignon* with *Notre Dame des Doms and Palais des Papes*.


2013.05.22 Avignon katedrala Notre Dame des Doms by djolenovi, on Flickr


2013.05.22 Avignon katedrala Notre Dame des Doms29 by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*The Palais des Papes* (English: Papal palace, lo Palais dei Papas in Occitan) is a historical palace in Avignon, southern France, one of the largest and most important medieval Gothic buildings in Europe. One time fortress and palace, the papal residence was the seat of Western Christianity during the 14th century. Six papal conclaves were held in the Palais, leading to the elections of Benedict XII in 1334, Clement VI in 1342, Innocent VI in 1352, Urban V in 1362, Gregory XI in 1370 and Antipope Benedict XIII in 1394.
The Palais is actually made up of two buildings: the old Palais of Benedict XII which sits on the impregnable rock of Doms, and the new Palais of Clement VI, the most extravagant of the Avignon popes. Not only is the final combination the largest Gothic building of the Middle Ages, it is also one of the best examples of the International Gothic architectural style. The construction design was the work of two of France’s best architects, Pierre Peysson and Jean du Louvres and the lavish ornamentation was the work of two of the best students of the School of Siena (Italy), Simone Martini and Matteo Giovanetti.
Wikipedia

2013.05.22 Avignon katedrala Notre Dame des Doms by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.22 Avignon katedrala Notre Dame des Doms by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Wikipedia


----------



## djole13

Wikipedia


----------



## djole13

*Avignon Cathedral* (Cathédrale Notre-Dame des Doms d'Avignon) is a Roman Catholic cathedral located next to the Palais des Papes in the French city of Avignon. It is the seat of the Archbishop.
The cathedral is a Romanesque building, built primarily in the second half of the 12th century. The bell tower collapsed in 1405 and was rebuilt in 1425. In 1670-1672 the apse was rebuilt and extended.
The building was abandoned and allowed to deteriorate during the Revolution, but it was reconsecrated in 1822 and restored by the archbishop Célestin Dupont in 1835-1842. The most prominent feature of the cathedral is a gilded statue of the Virgin Mary atop the bell tower which was erected in 1859. The interior contains many works of art. The most famous of these is the mausoleum of Pope John XXII (died 1334), a 14th-century Gothic carving. It was moved in 1759, damaged during the Revolution, and restored to its original position in 1840. The cathedral was listed as a Monument historique in 1840.
Wikipedia









Wikipedia​


----------



## djole13

2013.05.22 Avignon katedrala Notre Dame des Doms by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Carcassonne by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Postals des de Carcassonne (8)... by Felip Prats, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.22 Carcassonne by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The Basilica of St. Nazaire* and St. Celse or St. Nazarius and St. Celsus (Basilique Saint-Nazaire-et-Saint-Celse de Carcassonne), is a basilica minor in Carcassonne, southern France, listed as a national monument of the country.
It was formerly the cathedral of Carcassonne until 1801, when it was replaced by the present Carcassonne Cathedral (Cathédrale Saint-Michel de Carcassonne).
The original church is thought to have been constructed in the 6th century during the reign of Theodoric the Great, the ruler of the Visigoths. On 12 June in 1096, Pope Urban II visited the town and blessed the stones used to build the cathedral of Saint Nazaire and Saint Celse; construction was completed in the first half of the twelfth century. It was built on the site of a Carolingian cathedral, of which no traces remain. The crypt too, despite its ancient appearance, dates from the new construction. The church was enlarged between 1269 and 1330 in the Gothic style, largely at the expense of the Bishop of Carcassonne, Pierre de Rochefort.
The exterior was largely renewed by Viollet-le-Duc, while the interior has largely remained the Gothic original.
Wikipedia









Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr



2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.22 Carcassonne bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr



2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Carcassonne, Basilique St.Nazaire - Vitrage by Roy 007 (Theo), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Carcassonne, Basilique St Nazaire - Vitrage by Roy 007 (Theo), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

The walls of La Cite by Jonathan Caves, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.22 Carcassonne Bazilika Sv. Nazaira by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.24 Lurd Tvdjava by djolenovi, on Flickr


2013.05.24 Lurd Tvdjava by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.23 Lurd Bazilike by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.23 Lurd Svetište Massabielle by djolenovi, on Flickr


2013.05.23 Lurd kod spilje ukazanja Massabielle by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.25 Lurd by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.25 Lurd grad by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.25 Lurd Hotel by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.24 Lurd Tvđava by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

hospitality / gostoljubivost by bodulka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.25 Lurd Ulaz u Baziliku Bezgrešnog začeća i Criptu by djolenovi, on Flickr


2013.05.23 Lurd Bazilike by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of the Immaculate Conception*


2013.05.25 Lurd Bazilika Bezgrešnog začeća by djolenovi, on Flickr


2013.05.25 Lurd Bazilika Bezgrešnog začeća by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of the Holy Rosary*


2013.05.24 Lurd Bazilika Sv. krunice by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes arrival of the army and guard in front of the grotto of Massabielle*

From 20 to 28 svibnja 2013th year we were under the direction of the Guardian on pilgrimage to the great Marian shrine of Lourdes, which coincided with the 55th International military pilgrimage, where he attended the Croatian army, the police and we were very proud of our Zrinska Guard. This year's pilgrimage had the name "Lourdes - the door of faith"

2013.05.23 Lurd dolazak vojske i garda pred Spilju ukazanja Massabielle by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Zrinski Guards from Cakovec*

In this scene we were very proud to be with us on the pilgrimage were members of the Zrinski Guard.

2013.05.23 Lurd Zrinska garda by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.23 Lurd Spilja ukazanja Massabielle by djolenovi, on Flickr


2013.05.23 Lurd Spilja ukazanja Massabielle by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*55th Military Pilgrimage to Lourdes*

2013.05.23 Lurd Vojska, Zrinska garda fotografiranje by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.23 Lurd vojska by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cripta*


2013.05.23 Lurd Cripta by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.24 Lurd Bazilika Sv. krunice by djolenovi, on Flickr​

2013.05.25 Lurd Bazilike by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.23 Lurd svetište by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.23 Lurd Crkva Presvetom by djolenovi, on Flickr


2013.05.23 Lurd Crkva Presvetom by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of Pope St. Pius X*


2013.05.23 Lurd Bazilika Pape sv. Pia X by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.23 Lurd Bazilika Pape sv. Pia X by djolenovi, on Flickr


2013.05.23 Lurd Bazilika Pape sv. Pia X by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.23 Lurd Bazilike by djolenovi, on Flickr​

2013.05.23 Lurd Bazilike by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.23 Lurd Bazilike by djolenovi, on Flickr



2013.05.23 Lurd Bazilike by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

2013.05.23 Lurd Bazilike by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Our Lady of Lourdes*

Our Lady of Lourdes is a venerated title of the Blessed Virgin Mary invoked by Roman Catholics in honor of the Marian apparitions said to have occurred on numerous occasions in 1858 in the vicinity of Lourdes, France. The first of these is the apparition of 11 February 1858, when Bernadette Soubirous, a 14-year-old peasant girl, admitted to her mother that a "lady" spoke to her in the cave of Massabielle (a mile from the town) while she was gathering firewood with her sister and a friend. Similar apparitions of the alleged "Lady" were reported on seventeen occasions that year, until the climax revelation of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception took place. Bernadette Soubirous was later canonized as a Saint, and Roman Catholics and some Protestants believe her apparitions have been validated by the overwhelming popularity and testament of healings claimed to have taken place at the Lourdes water spring.
In 1862, Pope Pius IX authorized Bishop Bertrand-Sévère Laurence to permit the veneration of the Blessed Virgin Mary in Lourdes. On 3 July 1876, Pope Pius IX formally granted a Canonical Coronation to the image that used to be in the courtyard of what is now part of the Rosary Basilica. This Marian title, Our Lady of Lourdes, has been widely copied and reproduced, often displayed in shrines or homes, most notably in garden landscapes.
Wikipedia


2013.05.25 Lurd Blažena djevica Marija - Gospa Lurdska by djolenovi, on Flickr










Wikipedia​


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of the Holy Rosary*


2013.05.24 Lurd Bazilika Sv. krunice by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of the Holy Rosary*


2013.05.24 Lurd Bazilika Sv. krunice by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Church of the Sacred Heart*


2013.05.25 Lurd Crkva Srca Isusova by djolenovi, on Flickr










Wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

2013.05.25 Lurd Crkva Srca Isusova by djolenovi, on Flickr



2013.05.25 Lurd Crkva Srca Isusova by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Stained glass window in the Parish Church in Lourdes depicting an encounter between Peyramale and St. Bernadette. At the bottom of the image is *the baptismal font where Bernadette* was baptised.The stained glass is by Gabriel Loire.









Wikipedia​
2013.05.25 Lurd Krstionica Sv. Bernardice - crkva Srca Isusova by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Abbé Dominique Peyramale* (9 January 1811 – 8 September 1877) was a Catholic priest in the town of Lourdes in France during the apparitions of Our Lady of Lourdes to the peasant girl Bernadette Soubirous in 1858.
Peyramale, under instructions from his bishop, Monsignor Laurence, never visited the Grotto during any of the apparitions. He therefore never saw first-hand the effects that these apparitions produced in Bernadette and the onlookers. Nevertheless, he was deeply involved in the events, interviewing Bernadette on a number of occasions. Initially convinced he was dealing with a childish prank or hoax, Peyramale was eventually convinced that Bernadette's experiences were genuine.
Wikimedia


2013.05.25 Lurd mons. Peyramale by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Common Way of the Cross pilgrim, the army and police*

2013.05.23 Lurd Križni put by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.23 Lurd Križni put by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.23 Lurd Križni put by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

From 20 to 28 svibnja 2013th year we were under the direction of the Guardian on pilgrimage to the great Marian shrine of Lourdes, which coincided with the 55th International military pilgrimage, where he attended the Croatian army, the police and we were very proud of our Zrinska Guard. This year's pilgrimage had the name "Lourdes - the door of faith"

2013.05.23 Lurd Križni put by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Wikimedia









Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*The entrance of the basilica of the Holy Rosary* 
Byzantine mosaics were restored for two hundred years of apparitions.









Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Wikimedia









Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Image of the Accueil Notre Dame building in the Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes, taken from the bridge across the river Gave. 









Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Hotel Moderne Soubirous*









Wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

Frontage on Avenue Joffre Highschool and College Peyramale - Saint Joseph in Lourdes









Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*School Building Complex of La Serre Sarsan*









Wikimedia









Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*The Funiculaire du Pic du Jer*, or Pic du Jer Funicular, is a funicular railway in the French département of Hautes-Pyrénées. It links the pilgrimage town of Lourdes with the summit of the nearby Pic du Jer. The funicular was constructed in 1900.









Wikimedia









Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Wikimedia









Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Wikimedia









Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Wikimedia









Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Le Cachot*

In January 1857 François cannot find work at all. A cousin Claire then provides them with the ground floor of a building he owns in Lourdes. This piece is called "the dungeon" because it served as a time for detention of prisoners awaiting trial court located at the right side. Quite dark and unhealthy, this piece is not normally rented all year but rather serves the summer for Spanish seasonal housing.


2013.05.25 Lurd Le Cachot by djolenovi, on Flickr​
2013.05.25 Lurd Le Chachot by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Family Soubirous*

2013.05.25 Lurd Obitelj Soubirous by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bernadette Soubirous*


2013.05.25 Lurd kip Sv. Bernardice by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Birthplace of Bernadette Soubirous*









Wikimedia

2013.05.25 Lurd Mlin i dom Soubirous by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Wikimedia









Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Water mill in home Soubirous*










2013.05.25 Lurd Mlin i dom Soubirous by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.25 Lurd Mlin i dom Soubirous by djolenovi, on Flickr









Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*House of St. Bernadette*









Wikimedia









Wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

2013.05.25 Lurd Dom Soubirous by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Mayor Lourdes*









Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Čakovečka "Zrinski Guard" actively participated in the celebration of Our Lady of Lourdes*

2013.05.23 Lurd Sveta misa pred Spiljom ukazanja by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.25 Lurd Procesija sa Presvetim by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.25 Lurd Procesija sa Presvetim by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.25 Lurd Procesija sa Presvetim - Hrvatska vojska by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The procession with the Blessed Sacrament*

2013.05.25 Lurd Procesija sa Presvetim - Zrinska garda by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.25 Lurd Procesija sa Presvetim by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.25 Lurd Procesija sa Presvetim Bazilika sv. Pia X by djolenovi, on Flickr

*Cave apparitions* was the first and last place of our stay in Lourdes. Here in the column and quiet believer prayerfully surrender your thoughts, thanks, requests and receives undeserved grace of God. It is a meeting place of heaven and earth. Pilgrimages are occasions where believers deeper their faith through prayer and penance. Sv. Bernadette enjoyed seeing Our Lady. She was poor, but in his poverty was generous, help the others and does not have a viewfinder. Its wealth was the Christian faith. The meeting with Our Lady patiently listened, and when her Lady did not say anything he patiently waited with hope. She understood the essence of the message: the rosary as a form of prayer, the need for repentance and penance. The smile on the face of Our Lady marked the tenderness and love of God, miraculous source of water God's grace and purity of heart. At this point a believer wants to reject sinful past and wants to wash their sins in order to continue to live as a child of God.
Every day were held two processions: the procession with the Most Blessed Sacrament in the afternoon and wonderful procession with candles in the evening. Processions showing the path of pilgrims in the unity of God for salvation. By participating in the Eucharist is a call to love God and man, and is the culmination of the pilgrimage, where we were various nations gathered around the altar of Christ through communion and become united with Christ.
by my

2013.05.25 Lurd Procesija sa Presvetim Bazilika Sv. Pape Pia X by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.24 Lurd Bazilike by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.24 Lurd Bazilike by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.23 Lurd Sveta misa pred Spiljom ukazanja by djolenovi, on Flickr

Many of us were full of impressions on this trip that is hard to describe. It was a feeling that we were Lourdes called to him. Quickly forgotten two-day trip and sleep on the bus. When there meet Christians from distant countries, who gather to renew, strengthen and find faith, patients who hope and healing all together pray and kneel before Our Lady, you have a sense of God's nearness and care. Being a pilgrim to Lourdes means to accept the joy of God's message delivered by the Our Lady of Lourdes over St. Bernadette. That is the message of prayer, conversion, penance and charity. Our Lady said, "Go to the source, to drink and to wash." At this point, we can wash your body and your spirit of evil. Bathing in spring water, one feels reborn, the second man. In Lourdes the grace of God works, just like the Psalmist should pray: "Create, Lord, I new spirit".
by my

2013.05.23 Lurd Sveta misa pred Spiljom ukazanja by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.24 Lurd Bazilike by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.23 Lurd Svetište by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.25 Lurd Svetište by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.24 Lurd Bazilike by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.23 Lurd Svetište by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.23 Lurd kod spilje ukazanja Massabielle by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.23 Lurd kod spilje ukazanja Massabielle by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.25 Lurd Svetište by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

2013.05.24 Lurd Kip Okrunjene Gospe by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

2013.05.23 Lurd Svetište by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Basilica of the Rosary by bodulka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

The Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes by bodulka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Breton Calvary*


Breton Calvary by bodulka, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

The Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes by bodulka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The Basilica of St. Pius X*, known as the Underground Basilica, is a large Roman Catholic church and minor basilica, located in the town of Lourdes, France. It is part of the Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes. Lourdes is a major Catholic pilgrimage site and the Catholic Church endorses the belief that the Virgin Mary appeared to Saint Bernadette Soubirous there.
The Basilica of St. Pius X is the largest and most controversial of the Domain's churches. It was completed in 1958 in anticipation of the enormous crowds expected in Lourdes for the centenary of the Apparitions. A modern, concrete building, it is almost entirely underground (part of the building lies beneath the Boulevard Père Rémi Sempé above).
Wikipedia









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*The Basilica* was designed by the architect Pierre Vago. The nave is oval, 191 metres (627 ft) long and 61 metres (200 ft) wide, and slopes gently upwards from the centre, where the sanctuary is situated on a raised platform. The ceiling is low, at only 10 metres (33 ft) high, and is supported by 58 pre-stressed concrete pillars which meet 29 concrete beams which cross the ceiling, giving it the impression of an upturned ship. This design creates a very large open space, of 12,000 square metres (130,000 sq ft), for maximum visibility from any part of the nave. When full it can accommodate up to 25,000 worshippers.
Wikipedia









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

On the walls there are 52 images in the gemmail style of overlapping stained glass. On the west ramp are the 15 traditional Mysteries of the Rosary, and on the east ramp are the 15 Stations of the Cross, designed by Denys de Solère. On the lower part of the east side is the series "Bernadette's Way of Light", based on sketches by René Margotton, which depict the eighteen apparitions together with two scenes from her life. There are two further images, one on each side of the entrance to the sacristy.

2013.05.26 Lurd Bazilika sv. Pape Pia X by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.26 Lurd Bazilika sv. Pape Pia X by djolenovi, on Flickr


2013.05.26 Lurd Bazilika sv. Pape Pia X by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

2013.05.26 Lurd Bazilika sv. Pia X-5 by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

2013.05.26 Lurd Bazilika sv. Pape Pia X by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

2013.05.26 Lurd Bazilika sv. Pia X by djolenovi, on Flickr​
2013.05.26 Lurd Bazilika sv. Pia X by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Various unusual events occur in Lourdes not only drinking water from Lourdes Source or swimming in it, but also during the Eucharistic procession. All of these apparitions and healing led to this, that Lourdes has become one of the most famous shrines in the world. In the Roman Catholic belief, God chooses whom He healed, and who does not want to heal.
Bernadette said: One must have faith and pray, because water has no virtue without faith.
Wikipedia









Wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Water fountain - Grotto*









wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

Lurd slapovi Gave by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.24 Lurd by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Château fountain*









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

*The château fort de Lourdes* is a historic castle located in Lourdes in the Hautes-Pyrénées département of France. It is strategically placed at the entrance to the seven valleys of the Lavedan. It has been listed since 1933 as a monument historique by the French Ministry of Culture.









wikimedia

*History*
Besieged in 778 by Charlemagne, it became the residence of the Counts of Bigorre in the 11th and 12th centuries. In the 13th century, it passed into the possession of the Counts of Champagne, part of the kingdom of Navarre before coming under the crown of France under Philippe le Bel. It was ceded to the English by the Treaty of Brétigny in 1360, before returning to France at the start of the 15th century after two sieges. In the 17th century, the castle became a royal prison, and a state prison after the French Revolution, continuing in this role until the start of the 20th century when it became the Pyrenean Museum (Musée Pyrénéen) (1921) which it remains.
Wikipedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Castle and river between 1890. and 1900.*









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*The city and the castle between 1890. and 1900.*









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Castle from terrace of Notre Dame de Lourdes between 1890. and 1900.*









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Chateau Castle Panorama by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Panorama by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

The Bestwestern Beauséjour Lourdes by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Castillo de Lourdes P1000165 by XimoPons, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Panorama by MPOBrien, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, Les Halles 1, 7 images - 11848x2755 by philippe.ducloux, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Outdoor chapels by bodulka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes 3 by llortj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes 2 by llortj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Santuario Lourdes by llortj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Entering Lourdes, France... by williamcho, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Entering Lourdes, France... by williamcho, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Our Lady of Lourdes, France by williamcho, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Visiting the Grotto by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Basilica by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Chateau Castle Gardens by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Chateau Castle Gardens by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Chateau Castle Mortician's Walk by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Chateau Castle Gardens by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Chateau Castle Mortician's Walk by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

View from the Chateau Castle Mortician's Walk by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Chateau Castle Cemetary by JCS_IC2, on Flickr

Chateau Castle Cemetary by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Chateau Castle Mortician's Walk by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Castillo de Lourdes .P1000164 by XimoPons, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes .P1000162 by XimoPons, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by stibou5, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Statue pilgrimage of Cambrai in 1912*









wikimedia


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Wow :cheers:!! So Very Beautiful and Lovely Place to Retire and Live Happy !! A Great Thread here Djole, Our SSC Friendly Family Most Beautiful Photos Friend !! :banana:

Fantastic and Merry Merry Christmas Holidays !! 

Great work and Well Taken Photos of all the SSC Friendly Family members and Guests:cheers: , Happy New Year !! :banana::angel1::master::hi::cheer:


----------



## djole13

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> Wow :cheers:!! So Very Beautiful and Lovely Place to Retire and Live Happy !! A Great Thread here Djole, Our SSC Friendly Family Most Beautiful Photos Friend !! :banana:
> 
> Fantastic and Merry Merry Christmas Holidays !!
> 
> Great work and Well Taken Photos of all the SSC Friendly Family members and Guests:cheers: , Happy New Year !! :banana::angel1::master::hi::cheer:


 Thank you very much for visiting this thread.  :cheers:

I'm glad you like the placed images. kay:


^^ ^^ ^^ ^^
From the heart Merry Christmas. :cheers1:


----------



## djole13

Holy Mass by bodulka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lourdes 3 by llortj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Our Lady of Lourdes, France by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

IMG_1678.JPG by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Visiting the Grotto by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes (Hautes Pyrénées, France). by Gérard Farenc (slowly back) !, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Le grand hôtel moderne by philippe.ducloux, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by [email protected] ... 'ntraficatu friscu! (=indaffarato), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

The view is between Les Granges and Averan, near the antennas on a ridge


Collines verdoyantes by philippe.ducloux, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Vue sur le Béout by philippe.ducloux, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Pèlerinage militaire international (Des ivoiriens!) by philippe.ducloux, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Pèlerinage militaire international (des Tchèques) by philippe.ducloux, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Église paroissiale du Sacré-Cœur by philippe.ducloux, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Pèlerinage militaire international (Les Irlandais !!!) by philippe.ducloux, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Le "Grand Hôtel Moderne" (Lourdes) (2). by Gérard Farenc (slowly back) !, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 2008 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Bld de la Grotte - 23-06-12 (10) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Bld de la Grotte - 23-06-12 (11) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Rue de la Grotte - 24-06-12 (573) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Bld de la Grotte - 23-06-12 (12) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Rue du Bourg - 24-06-12 (571) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Hôtel Saint Roch - 23-06-12 (8) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Rue du Château Fort - 23-06-12 (28) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Column of Rosary Basilica by bodulka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Coupole of the basilica by bodulka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Coupole of the basilica on the inside by bodulka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Golden crown with cross by bodulka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Arcos by llortj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Hodočasnici u Lurdu / Pilgrims in Lourdes by bodulka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes y la lluvia by llortj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Parish Church in Lourdes by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Bernadette by JCS_IC2, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Chateau Castle View by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Panorama by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Église paroissiale du Sacré-Cœur by philippe.ducloux, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by jmd1986, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Le "Grand Hôtel Moderne" ( Lourdes). by Gérard Farenc (slowly back) !, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 2008 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 2008 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 2008 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

The Chalet Castle Entrance by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

The Chalet Castle by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

The Chalet Castle Walkway by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

The Chalet Castle Corridor by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Chateau Castle Walkways by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Chateau Castle Entrance by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Torre by llortj, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

lourdes by llortj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

View from the Shrine of the Immaculate Conception by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Shrine of the Immaculate Conception by JCS_IC2, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Parish Church by JCS_IC2, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Parish Church by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Gardienne du seuil... by Gérard Farenc (slowly back) !, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël : statue de la Vierge au chevet d'un malade by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Basiliche by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

angolo by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

San Michele by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Château Fort - Henry Russell - 23-06-12 (104) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

nouveau jour by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes sunset by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

sunset silhouette by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 Centre ville by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - Hotel Moderne by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

un angolo by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Grand Hotel Moderne by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 Le Gave by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 Le Gave by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Escalera by llortj, on Flickr


----------



## casb68

This region looks amazing.


----------



## djole13

casb68 said:


> This region looks amazing.



^^
I would recommend everyone to experience an encounter with the city and people from around the world, which binds peace and love.


----------



## djole13

Castello Fortezza by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes sunset by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

chiesa parrocchiale by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

scorcio by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0095 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0094 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0097 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0096 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Vue Lourdes du Château Fort - 23-06-12 (61) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Vue Eglise du Sacré Coeur du Château Fort - 23-06-12 (62) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Vue Lourdes du Château Fort - 23-06-12 (57) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Vue Lourdes du Château Fort - 23-06-12 (35) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

River Views by YellowSubmarine 1926, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

La Solitaire, Lourdes by YellowSubmarine 1926, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Windows and Balconies by YellowSubmarine 1926, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Windows and Balconies by YellowSubmarine 1926, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Ave Maréchal Foch - Jardin - 24-06-12 (587) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Ave Maréchal Foch - Mairie - 24-06-12 (591) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_DSC0384.jpg by YellowSubmarine 1926, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Crowned Dome of the Rosary Basilica by YellowSubmarine 1926, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Inside the Basilica of the Immaculate Conception by YellowSubmarine 1926, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Basilica of the Immaculate Conception by YellowSubmarine 1926, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

The Cross shines out in the darkness by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Ptičica More photos by RODA


----------



## djole13

Ptičica More photos by RODA


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

le voiture by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

arcos2 by llortj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

The Chalet Castle Tower by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

The Chalet Castle Panorama by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Chateau Castle by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Chateau Castle Gardens by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Chateau Castle Mortician's Walk by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 Centre ville by fredpanassac, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

lungo il Gave by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lungo il Gave by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

France-001993 - Château Fort of Lourdes by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

France-001994 - Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

France-002009 - Our Lady of Lourdes by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


France-001997 - Wheelchairs are Everywhere by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

France-001999 - Basilica of the Immaculate Conception by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

France-002006 - They come and Pray by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

France-002013 - Big Candles.. by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

France-002014 - So Many Candles.... by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

France-002015 - Votive Candles by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

France-002018 - Grotto Service by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


France-002075 - Grotto Service by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

France-002021 - Inside Rosary Basilica by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Basilica superiore by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Carmel by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

riflesso cotè Carmel by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

l'alba di un nuovo giorno by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

inizio del viaggio by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

France-002056 - Cachot by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


France-002054 - Cachot by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

France-002053 - Crowned Virgin by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

France-002068 - Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

France-002083S - Our Lady of Guadalupe Chapel by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

France-002084 - St. Francis of Assisi by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

France-002085 - St Bernadette by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

France-002081 - Inside Rosary Basilica by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

France-002082 - Get out of here............. by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

France-002072 - St. Bernadette by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

France-002061 - House of St. Bernadette by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

France-002064B - Boly Mill - Home of St. Bernadette by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

panorama dalla Fortezza by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Castello Fortezza by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

panorama dalla Fortezza by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bishops at the Lourdes Grotto*


Bishops at the Lourdes Grotto by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Pope Pius IX approves the Lourdes Apparitions*


Pope Pius IX approves the Lourdes Apparitions by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Consecration of the Lourdes Basilica*


Consecration of the Lourdes Basilica by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Canonical Coronation of Our Lady of Lourdes*


Canonical Coronation of Our Lady of Lourdes by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

St Bernadette speaks to her parish priest by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

O Mary conceived without sin... by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

St Joseph by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Organ in Lourdes' parish church by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

The Holy House of Mary by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Grande Orgue in the Rosary Basilica by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Roses and Stars by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Our Lady gives the Rosary to St Dominic by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

St John the Evangelist by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

St John the Baptizer by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes' Crypt chapel by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Our Lady of Lourdes by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

St Remigius by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Crowned Virgin by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

St Martin of Tours by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes. Lugar de peregrinación para los católicos. Pilgrimage site for Catholics by juanito1948., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes. Lugar de peregrinación para los católicos. Pilgrimage site for Catholics by juanito1948., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes. Lugar de peregrinación para los católicos. Pilgrimage site for Catholics by juanito1948., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes. Lugar de peregrinación para los católicos. Pilgrimage site for Catholics by juanito1948., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes. Lugar de peregrinación para los católicos. Pilgrimage site for Catholics by juanito1948., on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes. Lugar de peregrinación para los católicos. Pilgrimage site for Catholics by juanito1948., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

War Memorial by MPOBrien, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Esplanade by MPOBrien, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Basilica by MPOBrien, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Rosary Basilica by MPOBrien, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes at Dawn by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes at night by MPOBrien, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Golden Crown by MPOBrien, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Le Château Fort de Lourdes by MPOBrien, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

E06839 Lourdes by tolliv, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Parish Church by JCS_IC2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Postcard frome Lourdes by pninaN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Rue du Bourg - 23-06-12 (22) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Ave Bernadette Soubirous - 24-06-12 (563) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Rue du Général Baron Maransin - 23-06-12 (173) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

View of the Massabielle by YellowSubmarine 1926, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_DSC0518.jpg by YellowSubmarine 1926, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Night Scene at Lourdes by YellowSubmarine 1926, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Basilica crowded by Lean66, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Praying at Grotto by Lean66, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_DSC0517.jpg by YellowSubmarine 1926, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

France-002074 - Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

The Upper Basilica of Lourdes by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

The Grotto at Lourdes by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

The Transfiguration (Lourdes mosaics) by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

The Basilica at Lourdes by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Grotto (early morning) by Lean66, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Basilica View by Lean66, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Icon Birth of Our Lord by Lean66, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Come drink of water by Lean66, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Banners by Lean66, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Mongey's Shop by Lean66, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

All shapes and sizes by MPOBrien, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Le Petit Train by MPOBrien, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Spirit of Lourdes by Lean66, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes panorama  by sergioesse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

February 11, 1858 - February 11, 2012 by sergioesse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

One hundred and fifty-fourth Anniversary of the Marian apparitions at Lourdes in France by sergioesse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Basilica S.Pio X by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - Basilica Saint Pius X by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - winter sunset by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - winter sunset by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

bleu by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

réflexions dans l'eau by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Excellent Pics djole,Thanks!!!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## djole13

Parra 1 said:


> Excellent Pics djole,Thanks!!!:cheers::cheers:



Thanks a friend  :cheers:


----------



## djole13

*Pic du Midi de Bigorre - Col du Tourmalet*

Pic du Midi de Bigorre - Col du Tourmalet by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Downhill mountain biking championship Midi Pyrenees*

championnat Midi Pyrénées de descente VTT by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

cyclisme by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Manège - Fêtes de Lourdes 2010 by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Entrée du musée de cire by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Maison de Bernadette vu du dessus by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Gare du funiculaire du Pic du Jer by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

domaine des sanctuaires de Lourdes by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

l'office du tourisme de Lourdes by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Eglise paroissiale depuis le château by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Gare d'arrivée du funiculaire du Pic du Jer by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Vue sur la vallée des Gaves - Pic du Jer by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Panoramique Pic du Jer by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr

Panoramique Pic du Jer by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Pic du Jer - Matin enneigé by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Vue plongeante sur la ville by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Vue du lac de Lourdes depuis le Pic du Jer by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Sanctuaires1 by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Grotte by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Entrée Saint Michel des Sanctuaires by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Vue latérale de la Basilique de l'Immaculée Conception by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Panoramique ville 2© Studio GP Photos by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lac de Lourdes - embarcadère pédalos by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Pic du Jer - Funiculaire by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Pic du Jer - VTT de descente by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Château Fort miniature maison basque by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Golf de Lourdes - vue panoramique by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes les halles et son marché - vue panoramique by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Fromage du pays - Halles de Lourdes by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Pâtisseries des Pyrénées - Halles de Lourdes by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Pèlerinage Militaire International by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, pèlerinage Afrique by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, Pèlerinage Militaire International by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

La banda sur la place Marcadal by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

La Banda défile by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Le Kiosque by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

D'Auch à Figeac by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Maison Rachel by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Ste Bernadette by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Miniature by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Henry Russell by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Les allées by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Meurtrière by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Blason de Lourdes by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Figurines by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Pic du Jer - panorama by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Pic du Jer - randonneurs by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, feu d'artifice 14 juillet by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes sunset by Pythagoras12, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - Pavullo by Pivari.com, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

JOYEUX NOEL ! BONNE ET SAINTE ANNEE 2011 ! (4) by lourdespictures, on Flickr


JOYEUX NOEL ! BONNE ET SAINTE ANNEE 2011 ! (3) by lourdespictures, on Flickr


JOYEUX NOEL ! BONNE ET SAINTE ANNEE 2011 ! (2) by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

114 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


Vierge Lourdes by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes_0054 by nicolaspham2000, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

lordes part2 239 by Tomo1987, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lourdes 074 by Tomo1987, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lourdes 031 by Tomo1987, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lourdes 083 by Tomo1987, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, le Gave. by Gérard Farenc (slowly back) !, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Golf de Lourdes by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

FR0407B_6856_Lourdes by Templar1307, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

FR0407B_6857_Lourdes by Templar1307, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

a man and his dog by jovike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Mairie by jovike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Letting Go of Control, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - Ausblick vom Pic du Jer by lackystrike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Wax Museum by jovike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

cruceros by jovike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Fall in Lourdes by Podolskiy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

River Gave (Lourdes) by Podolskiy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Podolskiy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Accueil (Lourdes) by Mynth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by peppino42, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by amx566, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Basilica of the Rosary by bvi4092, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Crypta*


St. Bernadette's Crypt by Bobrad, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

The Marian Procession  by sergioesse, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Santuario de Lourdes .P1000147 by XimoPons (Thanks to everyone for 1.600,000 views, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Santuario de Lourdes .P1000134 by XimoPons (Thanks to everyone for 1.600,000 views, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Santuario de Lourdes .P1000149 by XimoPons (Thanks to everyone for 1.600,000 views, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes. Lugar de peregrinación para los católicos. Pilgrimage site for Catholics by juanito1948., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes. Lugar de peregrinación para los católicos. Pilgrimage site for Catholics by juanito1948., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Santuario de Lourdes .P1000122 by XimoPons (Thanks to everyone for 1.600,000 views, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes. Pirineo Central. by juanito1948., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Vue sur les Pyrénées by nez-au-vent, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Vue sur les Pyrénées by nez-au-vent, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - Le départ du funiculaire du pic de Jer by nez-au-vent, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by nez-au-vent, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Tony Leon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Tony Leon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Tony Leon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Untitled by Tony Leon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Untitled by Tony Leon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Tony Leon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Tony Leon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Tony Leon, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Tony Leon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Untitled by Tony Leon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Tony Leon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Tony Leon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Tony Leon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Tony Leon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Tony Leon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Tony Leon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lourdes by ignaciovel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lourdes by ignaciovel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lourdes by ignaciovel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lourdes by ignaciovel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lourdes by ignaciovel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lourdes by ignaciovel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lourdes by ignaciovel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lourdes by ignaciovel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lourdes by ignaciovel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by mcxurxo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by mcxurxo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by m4mboo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Église paroissiale de Lourdes by m4mboo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Vitrail by m4mboo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Église paroissiale de Lourdes by m4mboo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Autel by m4mboo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Clocher by m4mboo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Château-Fort de Lourdes by m4mboo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Le Gave de Pau by m4mboo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Château-Fort de Lourdes by m4mboo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Château-Fort de Lourdes by m4mboo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Statue de l'immaculée conception by m4mboo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Basilique de Lourdes by m4mboo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Vitrail de la Basilique de Lourdes by m4mboo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Intérieur de la Basilique by m4mboo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Intérieur de la Basilique by m4mboo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Statue de l'immaculée conception by m4mboo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Santuario de Lourdes .P1000123 by XimoPons (Thanks to everyone for 1.600,000 views, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

P1000126 by XimoPons (Thanks to everyone for 1.600,000 views, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Pentecost Chapel in Lourdes by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Angel of the Resurrection... by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Marian Monogram by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

The Touch of Love by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - Gekrönte Madonna by lackystrike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - Statue by lackystrike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - Grotte, Bäder und Rosenkranzbasilika by lackystrike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

#2 LOURDES 374 by bas8642, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

LOURDES, FRANCE 410 by bas8642, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

LOURDES, FRANCE 420 by bas8642, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

LOURDES, FRANCE 354 by bas8642, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, coupole, basilique by Gérard Farenc (slowly back) !, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Andy Hay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, parvis de la basilique. by Gérard Farenc (slowly back) !, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Servants of the Lord by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes. Lugar de peregrinación para los católicos. Pilgrimage site for Catholics by juanito1948., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Eucharistic Procession by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2364 R 629 LOURDES - La Grotte LES PYRÉNÉS MTIL (+ CPArama) (kupljena razglednica) by Morton1905, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011​


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011​


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Test, Olympus XZ1, on Flickr by Fotoly-2011


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique - Procession du Soir - 24-06-12 (665) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique - Procession du Soir - 24-06-12 (657) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique - Procession du Soir - 24-06-12 (655) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique - Procession de l'après-midi - 24-06-12 (628) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique - Procession de l'après-midi - 24-06-12 (621) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique - Procession de l'après-midi - 24-06-12 (624) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique - Procession de l'après-midi - 24-06-12 (604) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique - Messe - 24-06-12 (546) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique - Messe - 24-06-12 (542) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique - Messe - 24-06-12 (538) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Procession des Anciens Combatants d'Afrique du Nord - 24-06-12 (513) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique Saint Pie X - Vide - 24-06-12 (649) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique Saint Pie X - Vide - 24-06-12 (645) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basiique Saint Pie X - 24-06-12 (500) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basiique Saint Pie X - 24-06-12 (496) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basiique Saint Pie X - 24-06-12 (486) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique Saint Pie X - 24-06-12 (651) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Sanctuaire - 24-06-12 (192) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Sanctuaire - 24-06-12 (191) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Eglise Sainte Bernadette - 24-06-12 (554) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Eglise Sainte Bernadette - 24-06-12 (556) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Eglise Sainte Bernadette - 24-06-12 (197) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - la Crypte - 24-06-12 (359) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - la Crypte - 24-06-12 (356) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - la Crypte - 24-06-12 (354) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - la Crypte - 24-06-12 (351) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - la Crypte - 24-06-12 (350) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (271) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (270) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (302) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (298) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (297) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (207) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (731) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (203) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique Immaculée Conception - 24-06-12 (370) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique - 24-06-12 (749) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Fall in Lourdes by Podolskiy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

River Gave (Lourdes) by Podolskiy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by amx566, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by amx566, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by amx566, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by amx566, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by amx566, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2000-25-Lourdes by Christ_Lemay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Grébert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Basilica of the Rosary - Front by bvi4092, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

The Upper Basilica 1 - exterior front by bvi4092, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Grébert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Grébert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Virgin Mary and the moon by Suede Bicycle, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Grotto by Fowler Tours, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Torchlight Procession in Lourdes by Fowler Tours, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by ArcheNoahReisen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Xavier D. Buendia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes-Rosary Basilica by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - La grande esplanade et la basilique by nez-au-vent, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by nez-au-vent, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lourdes 1 by llortj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Facade of the Rosary Basilica by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Grand Hotel Moderne by joseph guinigundo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

promenade by joseph guinigundo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

byzantin by joseph guinigundo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

gave de pau by joseph guinigundo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Massabielle II by joseph guinigundo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes (3) by mcflydk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lourdes :cheers:


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Lourdes :cheers:



Thank you for visiting this threads  :cheers:


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Francia (France) by pabesfu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Francia (France) by pabesfu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Francia (France) by pabesfu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Francia (France) by pabesfu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Francia (France) by pabesfu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique - 24-06-12 (198) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Credo by matthew_nan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes water by matthew_nan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lac de Lourdes by raz1940 et Charlotte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bartrès - part of the life of St. Bernadette*

Le village de Bartrès by raz1940 et Charlotte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Bartrès by raz1940 et Charlotte, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

La bergerie by raz1940 et Charlotte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Basilique Notre-Dame-du-Rosaire de Lourdes by raz1940 et Charlotte, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Grotte de Massabielle by raz1940 et Charlotte, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

La Sainte Vierge by raz1940 et Charlotte, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

La procession aux flambeaux by raz1940 et Charlotte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

soirée froide by joseph guinigundo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Marian procession (Lourdes, France) by zanzara1993, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Marian procession (Lourdes, France) by zanzara1993, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Basilicas of N-D du Rosaire roof and Basilica of Immaculate Conception (Lourdes, France) by zanzara1993, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique - 24-06-12 (632) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique - 24-06-12 (196) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique Immaculée Conception - 24-06-12 (340) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique Immaculée Conception - 24-06-12 (342) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (315) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique - 24-06-12 (422) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique Immaculée Conception - 24-06-12 (407) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (215) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (248) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (208) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (210) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (213) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (321) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (743) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (744) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (205) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

HOTEL LA SOLITUDE by jovike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Tabac - Le Fontenoy by jovike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

La Fontaine du Marcadal by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Fontaine Peyramale by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

La Fontaine aux Trois Trous by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Fontaine du Porche by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Les poissons de la Fontaine du Marcadal by Lourdes Tourisme, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Square by Mr. History, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by peppino42, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by peppino42, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

LOURDES by peppino42, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

LOURDES by peppino42, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

LOURDES by peppino42, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

LOURDES by peppino42, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

LOURDES by peppino42, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by peppino42, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - la Crypte - 24-06-12 (360) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (730) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique N.D. du Rosaire - 24-06-12 (276) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique Immaculée Conception - 24-06-12 (393) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique Immaculée Conception - 24-06-12 (373) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Basilique Immaculée Conception - 24-06-12 (415) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Porte Saint Michel - 25-06-12 (760) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, basilique souterraine. by Gérard Farenc (slowly back) !, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Basilica of St. Pius X -Lourdes by David Gilson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Descending the hill without hands .... by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - France by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Château Fort de Lourdes by Postales de España, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2000-24-Lourdes by Christ_Lemay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France by Grébert, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Statue overlooking the château fort de Lourdes by Suede Bicycle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes street by Suede Bicycle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Suede Bicycle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Night Life In Lourdes by amsanpedro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Gave de Pau, Lourdes by Suede Bicycle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

IMG_0060_R by i Colori di Federico, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes - Basilica del Rosario by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Rail Station by chiefmoamba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by jodastephen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Cinema Le Palais by jovike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Street by Mr. History, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Moon Over Lourdes by Mr. History, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Hotel by Mr. History, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Panorama by MPOBrien, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by chiefmoamba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by chiefmoamba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by chiefmoamba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Voyage LOURDES - Vue Sanctuaire du Château Fort - 23-06-12 (64) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes by chiefmoamba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 portail by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 Le Gave by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 La crèche by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 La crèche by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08067 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08071 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08073 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08074 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08078 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08081 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08082 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 2008 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08092 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08098 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 2008 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 2008 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 2008 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 2008 by fredpanassac, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cave apparitions* was the first and last place of our stay in *Lourdes*. Here in the column and quiet believer prayerfully surrender your thoughts, thanks, requests and receives undeserved grace of God. It is a meeting place of heaven and earth. Pilgrimages are occasions where believers deeper their faith through prayer and penance.

Lourdes Noël 08 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes Noël 2008 by fredpanassac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## djole13

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Once again, very nice updates :cheers:



Thank you for visiting this thread  

Enjoy lots of pictures from a pilgrimage to Lourdes, 
and not only mine, but a lot of people the author's photos :cheers:

Thanks to all the on lovely pictures ^^


----------



## djole13

Lourdesgrot Averbode by Liofwine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, Francia/France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

La Inmaculada Concepción. The Immaculate Conception, Sanctuaires, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Rue, Lourdes. Street, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Capilla, Castillo de Lourdes. Chapel, Lourdes Castle, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Castillo de Lourdes. Lourdes Castle, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Castillo de Lourdes. Lourdes Castle, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Castillo de Lourdes. Lourdes Castle, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Castillo de Lourdes. Lourdes Castle, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Atardecer, Santuario, Lourdes. Sunset, Shrine, Lourdes - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Calle y castillo, Lourdes. Street and castle, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Centro e iglesia parroquial de Lourdes. Downtown and parish church of Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peregrinos cruzando el Puente Viejo sobre el Río Gave, Lourdes. Pilgrims crossing the Old Bridge on the river Gave, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Vista a Castillo de Lourdes. View of Lourdes Castle, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

De compras, Lourdes. Shopping, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Santuario, Lourdes. Sanctuary, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Santuario, Lourdes. Shrine, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Entrada al Santuario, Lourdes. Entrance to Sanctuary, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Parque dentro del Santuario. Park inside the Sanctuary, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

El agua, Lourdes. The water, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Rue du Bourg, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Castillo y ciudad, Lourdes. Castle and town, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Última casa de Santa Bernardita, Lourdes, Francia. Last house of St Bernadette, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

La casa natal de Bernadette, Lourdes. The house where Bernadette was born, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Reloj en casa natal de Bernadette, Lourdes. Clock in house where Bernadette was born, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Hermanas frente a casa de Bernardita, Lourdes. Sisters in front the house of Bernadette, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Santuario, Lourdes. Shrine, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lourdes, Francia. Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Restorán de Estación de Tren, Lourdes. Train Station restaurant, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Vista desde Estación de Tren, Lourdes, Francia. View fromTrain Station, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Gruta de Massabielle, Lourdes, Francia. Grotte de Massabielle, Lourdes, Francia - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cave apparitions* was the first and last place of our stay in *Lourdes*. Here in the column and quiet believer prayerfully surrender your thoughts, thanks, requests and receives undeserved grace of God. It is a meeting place of heaven and earth. Pilgrimages are occasions where believers deeper their faith through prayer and penance.

Grotte de Massabielle, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*After a few days in Lourdes*, we set out on a journey toward the house. On the way we stopped at *Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer*








*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer* (lit. "Saint Marys of the Sea", Provençal Occitan Lei Santei Marias de la Mar) is the capital of the Camargue (Provençal Occitan Camarga) in the south of France. It is a commune in the Bouches-du-Rhône department by the Mediterranean Sea.
The town is situated in the Rhône River delta, about 1 km east of the mouth of the Petit Rhône distributary. The commune comprises alluvial land and marshland, and includes the Étang de Vaccarès, a large lagoon. The main industry is tourism. Agriculture is also significant, and ranchers have raised horses and cattle unique to the Camargue; some of the bulls are used for bull-fighting and for the course camarguaise.
Wikipedia









wikipedia


----------



## djole13

2013.05.27 Sv. Maria od mora Crkva - Eglise Des Saintes Maries by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Church of St. Mary of the Sea*


2013.05.27 Sv. Maria od mora Crkva - Eglise Des Saintes Maries by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

2013.05.27 Sv. Maria od mora Crkva by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

2013.05.27 Sv. Maria od mora Crkva - Eglise Des Saintes Maries by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer - Notre Dame de la Mer by abrocke, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer - Notre Dame de la Mer by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer - Notre Dame de la Mer by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer - Notre Dame de la Mer by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer - Notre Dame de la Mer by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

On the mouth of the Petit-Rhône river and the border of the 'Parc national Régional de Camargue' lies the small village of saintes-maries-de-la-mer here seen from the church roof. The church was build between the 9 and the 12 century as a fortress. The roof is encirkeld by a rampart walk which is open to the public.









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer*

beach by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

T by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

The herd Aubanel - Baroncelli leading a bandido Saintes - Maries









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Cavalcade on the occasion of the celebration of the horse*









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Congress Palace of Saintes Maries de la Mer*









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer - Notre Dame de la Mer by abrocke, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer - Notre Dame de la Mer by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer - Notre Dame de la Mer by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer - Notre Dame de la Mer by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer - Notre Dame de la Mer by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer - Notre Dame de la Mer by abrocke, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer - Notre Dame de la Mer by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer - Notre Dame de la Mer by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer - Notre Dame de la Mer by abrocke, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saintes Maries de la Mer by boscam, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saintes Maries de la Mer by boscam, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer - Am Strand by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer - Am Strand by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer - Notre Dame de la Mer by abrocke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes Maries de la Mer by boscam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes Maries de la Mer by boscam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes Maries de la Mer  by boscam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer [F], 2000, La chiesa-fortezza delle Saintes Maries. by Fiore S. Barbato, on Flickr


Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer [F], 2000, La chiesa-fortezza delle Saintes Maries. by Fiore S. Barbato, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer [F], 2000, La chiesa - fortezza delle Saintes Maries. by Fiore S. Barbato, on Flickr


Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer [F], 2000, Chiesa delle Saintes Maries: la discesa dal deposito, delle Arche con le reliquie delle Sante. by Fiore S. Barbato, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Tempéte aux Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Bouches-du-Rhône en région Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur Bouches-du-Rhône en région Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur by caffin.jacques3, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by annachj55, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by annachj55, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by annachj55, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

les toits des Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by Olivier Thirion, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Sortie en Mer... by Olivier Thirion, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

sur le toit de l'église de Notre Dame de la Mer .... by Olivier Thirion, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes Maries-de-la-Mer by Ronile35, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint Sarah by verseguru, on Flickr


Shrine by verseguru, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

20061101_08979 by verseguru, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

La mer by Valt3r Rav3ra - DEVOted!, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

bord de mer by duketteman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Spring and colours by spanishjohnny72, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes Maries de la Mer by folie_rufie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes Maries de la Mer by folie_rufie, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saintes Maries de la Mer by folie_rufie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes Maries de la Mer by folie_rufie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes Maries de la Mer by folie_rufie, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Ritual bath in the sea during the pilgrimage to Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer*









wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

Les Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, le port, photo par cerf-volant, 24.06.13 by 8db8, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Les Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, le port, photo par cerf-volant, 24.06.13 by 8db8, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Untitled by kara supeley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

La Mer. Explore. by Tobysmum, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes Maries de la Mer by boscam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saintes Maries de la Mer by boscam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The next city to Orange*, where we slept.








*Orange* is a commune in the Vaucluse department in the Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur region in southeastern France. It is located about 21 kilometres (13 miles) north of Avignon. It has a primarily agricultural economy.
Roman Orange was founded in 35 BC by veterans of the Second legion as Arausio (after the local Celtic water god), or Colonia Julia Firma Secundanorum Arausio in full, "the Julian colony of Arausio established by the soldiers of the second legion." The name was originally unrelated to that of the orange fruit, but was later conflated with it.
A previous Celtic settlement with that name existed in the same place and a major battle, which is generally known as the Battle of Arausio, had been fought in 105 BC between two Roman armies and the Cimbri and Teutones tribes.
Wikipedia

colline Saint Eutrope (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The Triumphal Arch of Orange* (French: Arc de triomphe d'Orange; Italian: Arco di Trionfo di Orange) is a triumphal arch located in the town of Orange, southeast France. There is debate about when the arch was built, but current research that accepts the inscription as evidence favours a date during the reign of Augustus (27 BC - AD 14).
Wikipedia

FRANCE - Provence, Orange , Röm. Stadtgründungsbogen , 12155/4257 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

FRANCE - Provence, Orange , röm. Monumentaltor (ca 40 vor Chr.), 12157/4259 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

FRANCE - Provence, Orange , röm. Monumentaltor (ca 40 vor Chr.) 12158/4274 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The town is renowned for its Roman architecture* and its Roman theatre, the Théâtre antique d'Orange, is described as the most impressive still existing in Europe. The fine Triumphal Arch of Orange is often said to date from the time of Augustus or Tiberius, but is probably much later, perhaps Severan. The arch, theatre and surroundings were listed in 1981 by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site.
Wikipedia

Arc - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Arc - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Arc - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Arc - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Arc - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Arc - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

FRANCE - Provence, Orange , Röm. Theater ( 1. Jh. nach Chr.), 12160/4269 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

FRANCE - Provence, Orange , Röm. Theater ( 1. Jh. nach Chr.), 12161/4270 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

FRANCE - Provence, Orange , Röm. Theater ( 1. Jh. nach Chr.), 12162/4271 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Closeup of the statue of a Roman emperor set in a niche in the skene of the ancient Roman theater in Orange, France 1st century BCE - 1st century CE by mharrsch, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Frankreich - Orange (Vaucluse) by HPollmeier, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Frankreich - Orange (Vaucluse) by HPollmeier, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Frankreich - Orange (Vaucluse) by HPollmeier, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Théâtre antique d'Orange, Vaucluse, France by Norto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Arc - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Cathédrale Notre-Dame-de-Nazareth - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Cathédrale Notre-Dame-de-Nazareth - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Hôtel de Ville - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Hôtel de Ville - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Statue Raimbaud II - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

IMG_0528 by tautaudu02, on Flickr grad panorama


----------



## djole13

Temple protestant - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

2005-09-17 10-01 Provence 760 Orange - Theater by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2005-09-17 10-01 Provence 768 Orange by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cathédrale Notre-Dame-de-Nazareth d'Orange*

2005-09-17 10-01 Provence 752 Orange by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Orange - war memorial*









wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

The Injalbert Sculpture, Orange by tm-tm, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Raimbaud II, Orange by tm-tm, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Parc Auguste Gasparin, Orange by tm-tm, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Orange by tm-tm, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Orange by tm-tm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Théâtre antique d'Orange by tm-tm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Théâtre Municipal, Orange by tm-tm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*River Meyne in Orange, Vaucluse*









wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

*Orange (Vaucluse), Protestant Church* - Church of the Jacobins









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*City panorama of Orange*, from the heights of the hill St. Eutropius









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Virgin Mary* at the top of the hill St Eutropius in Orange









wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

centre historique (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Interchange A7 and A9 in Orange (Vaucluse)









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Exit of the motorway to the center of Orange*









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Orange station, in the department of Vaucluse*









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Hotel Silhol Orange*









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Hotel Van Cuyl*









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Institut Rhodanien (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Institut Rhodanien (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lycée viticole (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lycée viticole (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lycée viticole (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

vignes (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Centre-ville (Orange,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Centre-ville (Orange,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

détail relique Saint Eutrope (Orange,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Théâtre antique - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Théâtre antique - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

centre nord (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2005-09-17 10-01 Provence 767 Orange - Theater by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2005-09-17 10-01 Provence 762 Orange - Theater by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Théâtre antique - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Théâtre antique - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Théâtre antique - Orange by tautaudu02, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

quartier Le Nivernais (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

théâtre antique (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

esplanade Verdi (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

vue aérienne (FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

théâtre antique, beach volley 2009 (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

quartier Fourches-Vieilles (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

vue partie ouest (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The next town was Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume*

*Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume* (Occitan: Sant Maissemin de la Santa Bauma) is a commune in the Var department in the Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur region in southeastern France.
It lies 40 km (25 mi) east of Aix-en-Provence, in the westernmost point of Var département. It is located at the foot of the Sainte-Baume mountains: baume or bama is the Provençal equivalent of "cave". The town's basilica is dedicated to Mary Magdalene.
Wikipedia

​
2013.05.27 Saint Maximin Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.27 Saint Maximin Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

2013.05.27 Saint Maximin Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.27 Saint Maximin Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.27 Saint Maximin Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Altar of the Basilica of Saint Mary Magdalene* in Saint-Maximin in the Var department.









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Bas-relief of the altar carved by Jean Beguin representing boarding Marie-Madeleine for Provence.









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

2013.05.27 Saint Maximin Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

2013.05.27 Saint Maximin Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

la mairie de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

la mairie de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

la mairie de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

la mairie de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

la mairie de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

le couvent royal de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

le cloître de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

le cloître de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

le cloître de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

le cloître de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

le cloître de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

le cloître de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

le cloître de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume (F) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Cap Sainte Baume (SAINT MAXIMIN,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

entrée de ville, Cap Sainte Baume (SAINT MAXIMIN,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Cap Sainte Baume (SAINT MAXIMIN,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Cap Sainte Baume (SAINT MAXIMIN,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Cap Sainte Baume (SAINT MAXIMIN,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

entrée de ville, Cap Sainte Baume (SAINT MAXIMIN,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

entrée de ville, Cap Sainte Baume (SAINT MAXIMIN,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Cap Sainte Baume (SAINT MAXIMIN,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Cap Sainte Baume (SAINT MAXIMIN,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

rond-point, Cap Sainte Baume (SAINT MAXIMIN,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Cap Sainte Baume (SAINT MAXIMIN,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

paysage (SAINT MAXIMIN,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

la mairie de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

la mairie de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

la mairie de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

la mairie de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

le cloître de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

le cloître de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

le cloître de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

le cloître de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

le cloître de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

le cloître de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

le cloître de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

la basilique de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

la basilique de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

2013.05.27 Saint Maximin Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Orgue Isnard de la basilique Ste Marie-Madeleine à Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by François Collard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by François Collard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Basilica IV by DHaug, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

St Maximin-11 by Top a Nice, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

St Maximin-05 by Top a Nice, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Mary Magdalenes Basilica by by Ophelia photos, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Basilique Sainte Marie Madeleine à Saint Maximin la Sainte Beaume by Christine Triadou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

la basilique de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

la basilique de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

la basilique de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

la basilique de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

la basilique de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

la basilique de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

la basilique de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

la basilique de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

​ la basilique de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

la basilique de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

la basilique de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

la basilique de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Les orgues de la basilique de Saint Maximin la Sainte Beaume by Christine Triadou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume (F) by ikimuled, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Rue de la République by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Rue du Général de Gaulle by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Place Martin Bidouré by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Rue Colbert by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Rue Colbert by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Rue Colbert by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Rue Colbert by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Rue Colbert by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Rue Colbert by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Le Couvent Royal by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Le Couvent Royal by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Rue de la République by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Boulevard Victor Hugo by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Le Couvent Royal by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume (F) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume (F) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume (F) by ikimuled, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume (F) by ikimuled, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume (F) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume (F) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Basilique Sainte-Marie-Madeleine by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Basilique Sainte-Marie-Madeleine by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Place Martin Bidouré by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Place Martin Bidouré by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Basilique Sainte Marie Madeleine à Saint Maximin la Sainte Beaume by Christine Triadou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

la mairie de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

le lavoir de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

le lavoir de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

la basilique de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

la basilique de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Brignoles by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

IMG_2949 by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume (F) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume (F) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Rue Colbert by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Rue de la République by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Rue Colbert by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Rue Colbert by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Frédéric Mistral à Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

l'échauguette de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

l'échauguette de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

l'échauguette de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

l'échauguette de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

l'échauguette de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

le beffroi de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Rue Colbert by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume - Le Couvent Royal by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

la basilique de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume (F) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

la crypte de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint Maximin by denis6181, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint Maximin - La Sainte Baume by denis6181, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

La fontaine de Saint Maximin by denis6181, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Place Jean Mermoz à Saint Maximin by denis6181, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint Maximin by denis6181, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

L'hôtel de ville de Saint Maximin by denis6181, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Place de l'Hôtel de Ville by denis6181, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Frédéric Mistral à Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint Maximin by denis6181, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint Maximin by denis6181, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint Maximin by denis6181, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin by Les petits lézards, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

La Basilique de Saint Maximin by denis6181, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Basilique de Saint Maximin by denis6181, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

La Basilique de Saint Maximin by denis6181, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint Maximin by denis6181, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume, 2013 by Andrea Tomassoli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Détail du jubé, Basilique Sainte-Marie-Madeleine, Saint-Maximin. by Thierry Bouts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Reliquaire de Sainte-Marie-Madeleine dans la crypte de la Basilique de Saint-Maximin. by Thierry Bouts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Abside de l'église basilique Marie-Madeleine de Saint-Maximin et face nord de l'ancienne hôtellerie du couvent des Dominicains, Saint-Maximin-La-Sainte-Beaume. by Thierry Bouts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Another shrine of Mary Magdalene* at the Sainte-Baume massif near the town of Saint-Maximin

*The Sainte-Baum*e (en provençal:Massís de la Santa Bauma according to classical orthography and La Santo Baumo according to mistralian orthography) is a mountain ridge spreading between the départements of Bouches-du-Rhône and Var in southern France. Its summit is 1147 metres high.
The French tradition of Saint Lazare of Bethany is that *Mary Magdalene*, her brother Lazarus, and Maximinus, one of the Seventy Disciples and some companions, expelled by persecutions from the Holy Land, traversed the Mediterranean in a frail boat with neither rudder nor mast and landed at the place called Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer near Arles. Mary Magdalene came to Marseille and converted the whole of Provence. Magdalene is said to have retired to a cave on a hill by Marseille, La Sainte-Baume ("Holy Cave", baumo in Provençal), where she gave herself up to a life of penance for thirty years. The cave is now a Christian pilgrimage site.
Wikipedia









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*The holy cave of Mary Magdalene, Sainte-Baume Massif*

Ste Baume-10 by Top a Nice, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Ste Baume-08 by Top a Nice, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Ste Baume-09 by Top a Nice, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Ste Baume-07 by Top a Nice, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Ste Baume-05 by Top a Nice, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Ste Baume-04 by Top a Nice, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by ikimuled, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Ste Baume-06 by Top a Nice, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Ste Baume-03 by Top a Nice, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Var - Massif de la Sainte-Baume by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Grotte de la Sainte Baume by tungstene1, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

La Provence Verte by Top a Nice, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

L'automne dans la Sainte- Baume by Tinou61, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Off Kikourou Sainte Baume 2009 (111) by akunamatata, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

massif La Sainte Baume (SAINT-MAXIMIN-LA-SAINTE-BAUME,FR83) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Batiment de la Grotte by Sanka 83, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Entrance to La grotte de sainte Marie-Madeleine by pearsongraphics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The last city on our pilgrimage was:*

*Peschiera del Garda* (Latin: Ardelica, Arilica), is a town and comune in the province of Verona, in Veneto, Italy. When Lombardy-Venetia was under Austrian rule, Peschiera was the northwest anchor of the four fortified towns constituting the so-called Quadrilatero. The fortress is on an island in the river Mincio at its outlet from Lake Garda.
Wikipedia

Peschiera del Garda by CarloAlessioCozzolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera - Lake Garda - Italy by Paul Lacey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

The bulwark. by Mento ITA., on Flickr

The fortress at Peschiera played a prominent part in most military campaigns conducted in northern Italy after 1400, especially campaigns conducted during the Napoleonic wars. During the First Italian War of Independence, it was taken by the Piedmontese from the Austrians, after a gallant defence by General Rath lasting six weeks, on May 30, 1848.


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del garda. by Mento ITA., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Coming home. by Mento ITA., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Peschiera del Garda railway station* (Italian: Stazione di Peschiera del Garda) serves the town and comune of Peschiera del Garda, in the region of Veneto, northern Italy. Opened in 1854, it forms part of the Milan–Venice railway.
The station is currently managed by Rete Ferroviaria Italiana (RFI). Most train services are operated by Trenitalia. Each of these companies is a subsidiary of Ferrovie dello Stato (FS), Italy's state-owned rail company.
Wikipedia









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

OBB Rh1216.025 by Marco Stellini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

EU43 002 by Riccardo Fogagnolo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Scene from a memory....(ON EXPLORE) by Mento ITA., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Above surface. by Mento ITA., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

The sentinel.(ON EXPLORE) by Mento ITA., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

The fisherman. by Mento ITA., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Porto di Peschiera.(On EXplore) by Mento ITA., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera 4 by martin.w1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera by martin.w1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

474.002 - RailOne - MRS Ospitaletto T. - Orvieto by atropo8, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Tore959, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda, Italy by FedeSK8, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

magic moments... by FedeSK8, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Quiet night in Peschiera del Garda, Verona by FedeSK8, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda, Italy by FedeSK8, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Paul Galliano, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda (4) by Mau1962, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda, Italy by FedeSK8, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

655.270 by atropo8, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Anteriorechiuso Santi Diego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Boats on the river. by Mento ITA., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

TRE by Anche*, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera Del Garda harbor. by Jeroen Vos Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by FedeSK8, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Megges74, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Allegro con brio by Lumase, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by CarloAlessioCozzolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Church of Saint Martin*

Peschiera del Garda by CarloAlessioCozzolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Church of Saint Martin*

It is located in the historic center of the country, and is considered one of the oldest churches in the Diocese of Verona. Of 1008 are the first evidence of a church dedicated to St. Martin De plebe S. Martini located in vico Piscaria. Pope Eugene III in 1145 wrote in a bubble: Plebem de Piscaria cum capellis decimis et et et piscationibus dimidia curte. In 1454 he was parish priest in the parish. The present church was built in 1820-22 on the site of an earlier requisitioned by Napoleon Bonaparte in 1812 to make it a military warehouse and a hospital, and demolished in 1814 as unsafe. In 1930-1933 the church reached its present. In 1937 the interior was painted by the painter Severino Saoncella and in 1966 there was a further restructuring. In 2008 have been restored frescoes and decorations. Inside the church there is a relic of Blessed Andrea from Peschiera.
Wikipedia

Peschiera del Garda by CarloAlessioCozzolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Holy Mass in the church of St. Mary of ash on a pilgrimage to Lourdes*

2013.05.28 Peschiera del Garda Sv. Marija od jasena by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.28 Peschiera del Garda Sv. Marija od jasena by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Shrine of Our Lady of Ash (Santuario della Madonna del Frassino)*

The sanctuary to three important aspects, the religious, the artistic and historical. It was erected in the place where the peasant Bartolomeo Broglia, attacked by a snake, would materialize seen a statue of the Madonna May 11, 1510 in the branches of an ash tree. The farmer asked the Virgin to save him and now the snake away. A few days after the statue was brought archpriest of Peschiera, who took her in church discipline, but during the night he disappeared and was found on the same ash where the Broglia had seen the May 11, and which is now kept at 'interior of the sanctuary.
Wikipedia


2013.05.28 Peschiera del Garda Sv. Marija od jasena by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

2013.05.28 Peschiera del Garda Sv. Marija od jasena by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.28 Peschiera del Garda Sv. Marija od jasena by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.28 Peschiera del Garda Sv. Marija od jasena by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.28 Peschiera del Garda Sv. Marija od jasena by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

2013.05.28 Peschiera del Garda Sv. Marija od jasena by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The Madonna of the Ash* is the name by which, in the sanctuary in Peschiera del Garda, is venerated a statue of about 14 cm, miraculously appeared in 1510, in the branches of an ash tree, depicting Mary holding in her arms the baby Jesus.









wikimedia


----------



## djole13

2013.05.28 Peschiera del Garda Sv. Marija od jasena by djolenovi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

​
wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

2013.05.28 Peschiera del Garda Sv. Marija od jasena by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera 15 June 2012 37.jpg by JamesPDeans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera 15 June 2012 44.jpg by JamesPDeans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera Italy 15 June 2012 by JamesPDeans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera 15 June 2012 19.jpg by JamesPDeans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera 15 June 2012 20.jpg by JamesPDeans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera 15 June 2012 36.jpg by JamesPDeans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera 15 June 2012 46.jpg by JamesPDeans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera 15 June 2012 17.jpg by JamesPDeans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera 15 June 2012 22.jpg by JamesPDeans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedi


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedi


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Lake Garda, Peschiera del Garda, Italy @ Sunrise by webnfoto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Peschiera del Garda*


Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Die Gartenlaube (1866)*


wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by ManuelBert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by ManuelBert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

peschiera4 by Uitgebeeld.nl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

peschiera2 by Uitgebeeld.nl, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

peschiera by Uitgebeeld.nl, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

peschiera3 by Uitgebeeld.nl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

viapeschiera by Uitgebeeld.nl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

peschiera5 by Uitgebeeld.nl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

peschiera6 by Uitgebeeld.nl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## TimothyR

djole13 said:


> Wikipedia


Magnificent. This palace fascinates me. It is like a vision made into stone.


----------



## djole13

TimothyR said:


> Magnificent. This palace fascinates me. It is like a vision made into stone.


^^^^
He was a wonderful experience to visit and teach in the areas of the papal palace in Avignon :cheers: 

Thank you


----------



## djole13

*Here some more picture Palace of the Popes Avignon*

palais des papes (AVIGNON,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

le palais des papes by horlo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Porta Verona, Peschiera del Garda*


wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia​


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Porta Brescia, Peschiera del Garda*


wikimedia


----------



## djole13

*Venetian fortress Peschiera del Garda*


wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

wikimedia


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Garda ferry boat by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda docks by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda docks by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Lakeview from Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda VR by Biagio ( Ricordi ), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda VR by Biagio ( Ricordi ), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda VR by Biagio ( Ricordi ), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda VR by Biagio ( Ricordi ), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda VR by Biagio ( Ricordi ), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Over the roofs of Riva del Garda by Axel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Gianluca Crotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

E436 336 by Riccardo Fogagnolo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

von Peschiera del Garda nach Borghetto mit dem Fahrrad by Axel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

E436 355 by Riccardo Fogagnolo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

E.655.162 by Riccardo Fogagnolo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

il mincio a peschiera da ponte san giovanni by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

porta brescia di Peschiera del Garda by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

entrando a peschiera da porta verona by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by night by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by night by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by night by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by night by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda (veduta sul lago di Garda) by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda vista sul lago di Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda (veduta sul lago di Garda) by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Per le strade di Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Per le strade di Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Peschiera del Garda*

 lampioni by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

tricolore riflesso nel porto di peschiera by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

il ponte a porta brescia by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

il ponte di porta brescia visto dall'alto by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

il ponte di porta brescia by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

peschiera entrando da porta verona by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

veduta pittorica su canale by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

mura in zona porto by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

case sul canale by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

panoramica sul canale S.Giovanni by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

ponte ferroviario e barca rossa by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

ponte porta brescia  by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

pagaiando by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

case riflesse by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

luci in zona porto by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

il lago dai cappuccini by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

canale san giovanni e tricolore by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

tricolore su porta brescia by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

mincio esce da peschiera by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

barche allineate by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Peschiera del Garda*

 canale san giovanni  by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

ristorante in strada by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

gente in piazza  by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Per le strade di Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Per le strade di Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda (automobile insolita) by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Tata Olivia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera Del Garda (VR) by Mirtylla.M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda "Campanello beach" by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Barchette a Peschiera HDR by jeepernestino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Tramonto di Perschiera.jpg by Andrea Lobina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Peschiera del Garda*

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Salvatore Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Sul lago by marco marescotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Parco-giardino Peschiera del Garda 2014 by Bruno Tardioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

E.652***** by Riccardo Fogagnolo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

E.652.011 by Riccardo Fogagnolo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

trees skyline by akabolla, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Piera Fiammenghi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Tata Olivia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera by anna_2190, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera  by anna_2190, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Statue - "Liberta" by Halliwell_Michael ## Thank you for your visits #, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Perspective view at Peschiera by Halliwell_Michael ## Thank you for your visits #, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by buteijn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Porto di Peschiera del Garda by buteijn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by buteijn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by buteijn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Boats and houses by Photomotion Finland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Peschiera del Garda by Slaki, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon*

Avignon by ignaciovel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon*

Avignon by ignaciovel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Airport Avignon*


aéroport (AVIGNON,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Airport Avignon*


aéroport (AVIGNON,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*

France-002097 - Carcassonne by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*

France-002104B - Carcassonne by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


France-002133 - Tourist Information by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


France-002130 - Narbonne Gate by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne night*


Carcassonne nocturna by PacoQT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


France-002117 - Main Entrance by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


France-002118 - Legend of Carcassonne by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## TimothyR

Carcassone and Avignon are magnificent. I must visit them some day.


----------



## djole13

TimothyR said:


> Carcassone and Avignon are magnificent. I must visit them some day.


All cities have remained an unforgettable memories ^^
And it would be a shame not to visit them  :cheers:


----------



## djole13

*Avignon*


Avignon by ignaciovel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon*


Avignon by ignaciovel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Avignon by ignaciovel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne desde el Aude by PacoQT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


France-002129 - Statue of the Virgin by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


France-002126 - Between Outer & Inner Walls by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon*


équipements sportifs (AVIGNON,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Piazza San Carlo, Turin, Italy*

Turin 10 by kromwill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Turin, Italy*

Turin 1 by kromwill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*


France-002281 - Comtal Chateau by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


France-002286 - Jean-Pierre Cros-Meyrevieille by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


France-002290 - Towers by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics^


----------



## djole13

diddyD said:


> Gorgeous pics^



Thanks for visiting friend :cheers:


----------



## djole13

*Château de Carcassonne*


Château de Carcassonne by PacoQT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

France-002294 - Massive Walls by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

France-002296 - Massive Walls by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne Castle by Eriquetoastpoint, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne by Eriquetoastpoint, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


France-002231 - View from Ramparts by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

France-002209 - - Comtal Chateau Entrance by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*

France-002218 - Comtal Chateau Entrance by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Piazza Castello Palazzo Torino*


Turin 11 by kromwill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Turin 12 by kromwill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Turin 9 by kromwill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Turin 13 by kromwill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Torino*


Turin 32 by kromwill, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*


Carcassonne by Eriquetoastpoint, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Carcassonne by Eriquetoastpoint, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Carcassonne by Eriquetoastpoint, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*St Mary of the Monte dei Cappuccini (Turin), Italy*


Turin 38 by kromwill, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*St Mary of the Monte dei Cappuccini (Turin)*


Turin 37 by kromwill, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*St Mary of the Monte dei Cappuccini (Turin)*


Turin 40 by kromwill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sanctuary of the Consolata. Quadrilateral, Turin*


Oratory by MisterPeter!, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Ceiling fresco by MisterPeter!, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Altar by MisterPeter!, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Altar by MisterPeter!, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Altar by MisterPeter!, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Cupola detail by MisterPeter!, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Cupola by MisterPeter!, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

Altar by MisterPeter!, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

L'aula di Sant'Andrea by MisterPeter!, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Sanctuary of the Consolata (Sanctuary of the Consolata), Via della Consolata, Turin*


Sanktuarium Matki Bożej Pocieszycielki by magro_kr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Sanktuarium Matki Bożej Pocieszycielki by magro_kr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

Turin 19 by kromwill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Chapel of our Lady of Sorrows, Turin*

Série sobre Turim – Series about Turin – Torino – 17-01-2009 - IMG_20090117_9999_85 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*


France-002144 - Comtal Chateau by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of Saint-Nazaire, Carcassonne, France*


France-002153 - Inside Basilica of Saint-Nazaire by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of Saint-Nazaire*


France-002163 - Rose Window by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## djole13

France-002170 - Christ by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

France-002171 - Tree of Life by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of Saint-Nazaire*


France-002173 - Choir by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

France-002174 - Bishop of Carcassonne by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

France-002176 - Carving by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of Saint-Nazaire, Carcassonne, France*

France-002187 - Basilica of Saint-Nazaire by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

France-002183 - Basilica of Saint-Nazaire by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

France-002159 - Top of Main Street by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*


la cité de Carcassonne by horlo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice, France*


Nice view by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


Nice harbour street level by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New centre Nice*


New centre Nice by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Negresco Hotel Nice*


Negresco Hotel Nice by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*New park in Nice*


New park in Nice by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice centre*


Out of the mist by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice, park statue*


Nice park statue by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice, beach*


Nice beach_01 by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


Morning in Place Garibaldi by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice, France*


Magic roundabout by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Storm over Nice*


Storm over Nice 2 by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice, beach*


Nice beach if you can get it by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Boats and yachts in Nice harbour*


Little and Large by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice - harbour*


Corsica ferry by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice - Place Garibaldi*


Place Garibaldi (2) by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


Nice by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Place Massena Nice*


Place Massena Nice by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


No paddling by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice art*


Nice art 2 by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Small boats in Principality of Monaco*


Small boats in Monaco by Steve, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


Villa Rothschild garden by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice - boat*


Nice boat by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice - harbour*


I wish by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


Beaulieu-sur-mer 3 by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Mirror at Monte Carlo, France*


Mirror at Monte Carlo by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice - Promenade des Anglais*


Promenade des Anglais by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


New and old by Steve, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Monaco palace*

The Prince's Palace of Monaco is the official residence of the Prince of Monaco. Built in 1191 as a Genoese fortress, during its long and often dramatic history it has been bombarded and besieged by many foreign powers. Since the end of the 13th century, it has been the stronghold and home of the Grimaldi family who first captured it in 1297. The Grimaldi ruled the area first as feudal lords, and from the 17th century as sovereign princes, but their power was often derived from fragile agreements with their larger and stronger neighbours.
More information: Steve


Monaco palace by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Monaco station*

The Principality of Monaco has a single railway station (Monaco-Monte Carlo) on the Marseille–Ventimiglia railway line. The station was originally opened in 1867, but extensively rebuilt in 1999. The length of railway within the Principality is 1.7 km (1.1 mi). This means Monaco has the second smallest railway system in the World.
The station is built totally under the hillside.
Source: Steve


Monaco station by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Mont Agel* is a peak in the Alps located in the South of France. It overlooks *Monaco* from a height of 1148 meters.


Starry sky on french riviera ! by BLAKELEY FREDERIC - Just for pleasure, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Principality of Monaco*

Sunset French Riviera - Mont Agel 1148 meters by BLAKELEY FREDERIC - Just for pleasure, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


Nice is Nice ! by BLAKELEY FREDERIC - Just for pleasure, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


Rainy Nice by Franco Beccari, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


Tall Nice by Franco Beccari, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


Vélo bleu by samuel yonnet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Èze not far from the city of Nice*


Eze by samuel yonnet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


Côte d'Azur at Night by Franco Beccari, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, France*


rond-point (AVIGNON,FR84) by jean-louis Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon*


rond-point (AVIGNON,FR84) by jean-louis Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Orange, France*

zone commerciale du Coudoulet (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Orange*

ZI des Crémades (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Orange*


zones du Coudoulet et des Crémades (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon*


zone industrielle (AVIGNON,FR84) by jean-louis Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


Lourdes, France … hundreds and hundreds of believers and tourists fill the grounds and the church by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées, France … within the holy domain and one of the few instances of being able to catch one man alone .. by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Basilique Saint Pie X*


Lourdes, Basilique Saint Pie X by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


sans titre-273.jpg by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Basilique Saint Pie X*


Altar by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Chateau fort de Lourdes*


Chateau fort de Lourdes by Aurore ESCAFFRE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Principality of Monaco*


Monaco Blue hour by samuel yonnet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice, France*


Chaises bleuespour heure bleue by samuel yonnet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


Nice, Baie des Anges by samuel yonnet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


Santuario, Lourdes. Sanctuary, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by Javier Doren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


LOURDES BYN by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


115-FRANCIA-LOURDES 27-08-12 by Marco Recati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes - argentique by Gönpo Dorje, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Santuario, Lourdes, Francia. Sanctuaires, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by Javier Doren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Fabio S. Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of Our Lady of the Rosary, Lourdes*


Basilique Notre-Dame Du Rosaire by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


La Casa Italia, Pizzeria à Lourdes by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


TIRELIPOMPON by Florence Bonnin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourderies by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SANS LES MAINS by Florence Bonnin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Malades by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Malades by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourderies by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Fujix100 - version noir et blanc by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The citadel, Lourdes*


La citadelle, Lourdes, 23 août 1898 by Bibliothèque de Toulouse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Detalle de Santuario, Lourdes. Detail of Sanctuary, Lourdes, France - www.meEncantaViajar.com by Javier Doren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


Brancardiers et malades 5 by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Brancardieres et malades 8 by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


HAPPYNESS by Florence Bonnin, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


UCI DH world cup Lourdes 2015 by Xavier Jarjanette, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, view of the Pyrenees*


Lourdes (au loin) by Gönpo Dorje, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Freddy Berriau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Freddy Berriau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Freddy Berriau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


lourdes 175 by mcdruski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*


Carcassonne by Jens, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne Nocturna by Marco Vianna, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne by Paucal, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne by Paucal, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne by Paucal, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne by Paucal, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Entre Hadas y Castillos by Marco Vianna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020218-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020212-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020203-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020198-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassone, France*


Carcassone Panorama by DAVIDGIBSONPHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020202-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Cite De Carcassonne by DAVIDGIBSONPHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020200-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020199-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020211-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020201-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*a street in Carcassonne*


a street in carcassonne by gaetan vandenbroucke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


carcassonne by gaetan vandenbroucke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


Lourdes by Heidi Aalbrecht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


113-FRANCIA-LOURDES 27-08-12 by Marco Recati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by David, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by David, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by David, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by David, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Fabio S. Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Castle*


Lourdes Castle by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice, France*


Nice, Baie des Anges by samuel yonnet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


IMG_0505 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


IMG_0507 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of St. Mary Magdalene, St Maximin, France*


Basilique Ste Marie Madeleine, St Maximin by Martial F., on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*St Maximin*


Basilique Ste Marie Madeleine, St Maximin by Martial F., on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*St Maximin*


Basilique Ste Marie Madeleine, St Maximin by Martial F., on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*St Maximin*


Basilique Ste Marie-Madeleine, St Maximin by Martial F., on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


Brancardieres et malades 10 - fin de journée by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


A contre sens by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


prières by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


eau bénite by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes parvis - argentique by Gönpo Dorje, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Notre-Dame Du Rosaire Basilica by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mosaïque en façade de la Basilique de Lourdes by Bernard O, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Imanol Gabilondo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Imanol Gabilondo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


sans titre-286.jpg by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


sans titre-285.jpg by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Fabio S. Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes la Basilique - argentique by Gönpo Dorje, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne Castle, France*


Carcassonne Castle - HDR by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne Castle - HDR by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne Castle - Night HDR by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cathédrale Sainte-Réparate, Nice, France*


Cathédrale Sainte-Réparate, Nice by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


IMG_0502 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


IMG_0464 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nice*


IMG_0459 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Saint Maximin, France*


Noli Me Tangere by jojothepojo, on Flickr

The town's basilica is dedicated to *Mary Magdalene*.


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


lourdes by Aurore ESCAFFRE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Fujix100 by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Prières by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Dans la série Lourderies : les souvenirs by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Demonic sky - Lourdes' sanctuaries ; Hautes-Pyrénées by © Tristan Pereira, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by David Lalanne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by David Lalanne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by David Lalanne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by David Lalanne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by David Lalanne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by David Lalanne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by David Lalanne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by David Lalanne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by David Lalanne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by David Lalanne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


Untitled by David, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Fabio S. Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Aide aux malades - argentique by Gönpo Dorje, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Fabio S. Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Fabio S. Photographer, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Basílica de Saint-Nazaire Carcassonne*


Basílica de Saint-Nazaire Carcassonne by Marco Vianna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Basílica de Saint-Nazaire Carcassonne*


Gárgolas Basílica de Saint-Nazaire Carcassonne by Marco Vianna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Principality of Monaco*


IMG_2647 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Japanese Garden - Monaco*


Japanese Garden - Monaco by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Monaco*


IMG_2654 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*


Carcassonne - Canal de Midi (Francia) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne - Canal de Midi (Francia) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne - Canal de Midi (Francia) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne - Canal de Midi (Francia) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne - Canal de Midi (Francia) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne - Canal de Midi (Francia) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne - Canal de Midi (Francia) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne - Canal de Midi (Francia) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne - Canal de Midi (Francia) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne - Canal de Midi (Francia) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, France*


Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by Oliver Stedall, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer*


Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by Oliver Stedall, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer*


Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by Oliver Stedall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## djole13

*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer*


Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by Oliver Stedall, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer*


Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by Oliver Stedall, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Saintes Maries de la Mer*


Saintes Maries de la Mer by Alexandria W, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

christos-greece said:


> ^^ As always great, very nice updates :cheers:



Thanks a lot *christos-greece *


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


Santuario de Lourdes Francia by Omar Silva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Château de Lourdes France by Omar Silva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*BARTRÈS*
This village, 3 km from Lourdes, was very important in the life of Bernadette. In November 1844, he was entrusted to the care of a nurse, Mary Lagües.


LA BERGERIE SAINTE BERNADETTE, À BARTRÈS (65) FRANCE by Omar Silva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Santuario de Lourdes France by Omar Silva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Calvario de Lourdes France by Omar Silva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, view from the castle*


Lourdes France view from the castle by Omar Silva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*









Wikipedia​
In the mid 19th century the old fortress was slated for demolition, but thanks to the Mayor Jean-Pierre Cross Meirevillu and writer Prospiere Merime prevented its destruction and began the restoration works. The works were started in 1853 to designs by Viollet-le-Duc, who after his death in 1879, Paul finished Bosnilvald. Reclaimed city walls have witnessed thousands of years of military architecture and 2,500 years of history.
Source: Wikipedia


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne - Internal walls*


https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utvrda_CarcassonneWikipedia

Utvrdbene walls of Carcassonne are roughly rectangular in shape, about 525 meters long and 250 meters wide. It closes by double medieval walls of which the internal length of about 1245 ms 29 round towers and external long 1320 ms 18 towers. The inner walls are built on the foundation Visigothic and Roman walls, which expanded by King Louis IX. and his successors. Round towers have a square base, vaulted rooms, narrow openings for battle and place the launcher on the roof. Within the walls of the castle Trecavel family from the 12th century. While he was in the 12th century was called palace, not a fortress, subsequent construction of French kings (triple southern walls, east and north of the castle, and 6 round towers surrounding defensive channel) looks more like a fortress. External walls built by Louis IX. 1240 and no internal walls so that in case that the enemy occupy were open attack with interior walls.
Pointed roofs covered with towers of Slatina added Viollet-le-Duc in the 19th century on the model of the castles of the Loire, which were built in the Renaissance.
Wikipedia


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020205-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020196-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020191-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020190-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*


Carcassonne by Andrew Mckie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Château Comtal 7 by Jim Clark, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Château Comtal from the Adelaïde restaurant by Jim Clark, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Château Comtal 4 by Jim Clark, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


That same junction, just less people by Jim Clark, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne by juvhadamar, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne by juvhadamar, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


l`inquisition by Christian Brausch, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*

carcassonne III - carnet de voyage by André Delhaye, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


carcassonne V - carnet de voyage by André Delhaye, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne - HDR by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Basilica of St. Nazaire and St. Celse 3 by Jim Clark, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


View from the gateway 2 by Jim Clark, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


View from the gateway by Jim Clark, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Between the walls by Jim Clark, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Barbican view 2 by Jim Clark, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


France, la cité de Carcassonne by Jonathan Tait, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Cité médiévale de Carcassonne France by Jonathan Tait, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne - St-Nazaire e St-Celse by L., on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne Castle - HDR by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer*

The town is also a pilgrimage destination for Roma (Gypsies), who gather yearly for a religious festival in honor of Saint Sarah. Dark-skinned *Saint Sara* is said to have possibly been the Egyptian servant of the three Marys. In another version, Sara was a local woman who welcomed the three Marys on their arrival. A statue of St. Sara is in the crypt of the church, which also encloses a 4th-century BC pagan altar.


Gypsy Pilgrimage (9 of 40) by Jacopo Pandolfini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer*


Gypsy Pilgrimage (6 of 40) by Jacopo Pandolfini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer*


Gypsy Pilgrimage (1 of 40) by Jacopo Pandolfini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer*


Gypsy Pilgrimage (3 of 40) by Jacopo Pandolfini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*


Carcassonne Castle - HDR by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne Castle - Night HDR by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne Castle - HDR by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne Castle - HDR by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


From outside the east entrance by Jim Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


From the hotel car park by Jim Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne from Pont Vieux by Jim Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


carcassonne by Christian Brausch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


05-0283 Carcassonne B&W by Don Campolongo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


215-0253 Carcassonne by Don Campolongo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


218-0256 Carcassonne by Don Campolongo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


219-0257 Carcassonne by Don Campolongo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


224-0262 Carcassonne by Don Campolongo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


241-0277 Carcassonne by Don Campolongo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Principality of Monaco*


IMG_2701 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Principality of Monaco*


IMG_2704 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Principality of Monaco*


Le Rocher, Monaco by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Principality of Monaco*


IMG_2706 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*


P1020187-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Streets in Carcassonne*


Street 38/52 - Streets in Carcassonne by Sebastian Petrů, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020186-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020156-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020222-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020263-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020274-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020280-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne by .:: JYM ::., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne Vierge Remparts de la Cité de Carcassonne by Luc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Vigne by Luc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


242-0280 Carcassonne by Don Campolongo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


247-0285 Carcassonne by Don Campolongo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


250-0288 Carcassonne by Don Campolongo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


253-0291 Carcassonne by Don Campolongo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


255-0293 Carcassonne by Don Campolongo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


258-0296 Carcassonne by Don Campolongo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


282-0320 Carcassonne by Don Campolongo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, France*


DSCF2672-2 by Ivo Jelínek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon*


DSCF2722-1 by Ivo Jelínek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*View of Monaco*


Pohled na Monaco by Ivo Jelínek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*


Carcassonne from Pont Vieux by Jim Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Geraniums before the ramparts by Jim Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Evening view of La Cité by Jim Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Evening view inside La Cité by Jim Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of St. Nazaire - Carcassonne*


Stained glass and shadows by Jim Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of St. Nazaire - Carcassonne*


Basilica organ by Jim Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


carcassonne VI - carnet de voyage by André Delhaye, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


carcassonne II - carnet de voyage by André Delhaye, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020206-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Tower and wall by Jim Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Between the walls 2 by Jim Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Between the walls 3 by Jim Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of St. Nazaire - Carcassonne*


Basilica of St. Nazaire and St. Celse 2 by Jim Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne - Canal de Midi (Francia) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne Castle*


Carcassonne Castle - HDR by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne by L., on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


222-0260 Carcassonne by Don Campolongo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*


P1020148-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020145-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020219-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Le Pont au Chateau de Carcassonne by Jonathan Tait, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Cite medievale de Carcassonne France by Jonathan Tait, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


France, la cité de Carcassonne by Jonathan Tait, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


Lourdes by Sandro Vinci, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Sandro Vinci, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Sandro Vinci, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Sandro Vinci, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Sandro Vinci, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:



Thank you for visiting this thread :cheers:


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Church*


Lourdes Church - France (Apparition of the Virgin Mary) by sjthi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by patrick verstappen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Flower @ Lourdes by Steven Squid, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Somewhere @ the Pyrenees by Steven Squid, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Church Lourdes*


Church @ Lourdes by Steven Squid, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


100_6686 by Tony ASSANTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


100_6687 by Tony ASSANTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


IMG_7838 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7898 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7899 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7900 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8141 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8183 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8186 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7827 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7826 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7847 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20150903_113930 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8257 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7924 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7998 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7999 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8100 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8143 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7722 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7721 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8014 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*


Carcassonne by Luc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne Castle*


Carcassonne Castle - HDR by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne Castle HDR by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The walls of Carcassonne*


The walls of Carcassonne by Michael Vogler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne Barbacane de l'Aude, aujourd'hui détruite, by Luc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne chaine by Luc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne passage étroit by Luc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020253-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*


P1020291-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


IMG_7848 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8254 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8235 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8152 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

IMG_8150 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8263 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8076 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8033 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7973 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8067 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8262 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## djole13

Thank you for visiting and for your likes


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France* - The Basilica; 1862-1889.


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Fortress from the Sanctuary


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, A ramp leading to the Basilica


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, The Basilica; 1862-1889.


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, A ramp leading to the Basilica


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, St. John Vianney; CURE OF ARS, PATRON SAINT OF PARISH PRIESTS. Born: May 8, 1786, Dardilly, France

Died: August 4, 1859, Ars-sur-Formans, France

Canonized: 1925, Rome by Pope Pius XI


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, St. Dominic


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Pilgrims


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

The Statue of the Crowned Virgin, often known as the "Crowned Statue" (French: La Vierge Couronnée), stands across Rosary Square from the Rosary Basilica and faces the entrance. This prominent statue is a familiar landmark and a traditional meeting point. The statue is 2.5m high and cast in bronze, painted white and blue in the traditional colors.


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, The Basilica; 1862-1889.


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, The Basilica; 1862-1889.


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, The Basilica; 1862-1889.


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Roof of the Rosary Basilica

Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, A ramp leading to the Basilica

Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Pilgrims

Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Way of the Cross; Station 13, Jesus is taken down from the cross


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Way of the Cross; Station 13, Jesus is taken down from the cross


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Way of the Cross; Station 14, Jesus is laid in the tomb


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Way of the Cross; Station 14, Jesus is laid in the tomb


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Way of the Cross; Station 14, Jesus is laid in the tomb


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Way of the Cross; Station 14, Jesus is laid in the tomb


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Way of the Cross; Station 14, Jesus is laid in the tomb


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Way of the Cross; Station 14, Jesus is laid in the tomb


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Way of the Cross; Station 15, Jesus is risen from the dead


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Way of the Cross; Station 15, Jesus is risen from the dead


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Way of the Cross; Station 15, Jesus is risen from the dead


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Looking back


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Fortress*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Sacred Heart Statue *


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0969 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Shop_Decoration by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes_Spiral by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes_Arches by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes_Flags by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes_Marian_01 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes_Basilica_02 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes_St_Frai_02 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes_Lower_Stations by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes_St_Frai_01 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*, Procession with candles


SAM_0933 by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*, Procession with candles

​ SAM_0898 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0979 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0980 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0952 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0883 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0874 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0994 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0941 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0879 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_1008 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0983 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0884 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0867 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0902 by archerctb, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


DSC01901 copie by Paolo Gilberto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0905 by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0888 by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2015 by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0975 by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


lourdes36 by sharon mcnally, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


lourdes35 by sharon mcnally, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

lourdes 37 by sharon mcnally, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0942 by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0872 by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes_Bench by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0981 by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Basilica St. Pius X*


Pius_X_Undergounrd_Basilica by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0900 by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0944 by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Good morning Lourdes by Flo Armengaud, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Flo Armengaud, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Panorama Lourdes*


Panorama Lourdes by Flo Armengaud, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Feu d'artifice Lourdais by Flo Armengaud, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Little Lourdes*


Little Lourdes by Flo Armengaud, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


100_6685 by Tony ASSANTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


100_6688 by Tony ASSANTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


100_6691 by Tony ASSANTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


100_6692 by Tony ASSANTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


100_6693 by Tony ASSANTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


IMG_8134 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8137 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20150903_113942 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

IMG_8119 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Viagem-França by carinaninguem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Viagem-França by carinaninguem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Viagem-França by carinaninguem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7810 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7801 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes: a path to ... hope ... by henk overbeeke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes: a path to ... hope ... by henk overbeeke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes: a path to ... hope ... by henk overbeeke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes: a path to ... hope ... by henk overbeeke, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, procession by René Fijten, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, souvenir shops by René Fijten, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


100_6705 by Tony ASSANTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


100_6704 by Tony ASSANTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


100_6703 by Tony ASSANTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


100_6701 by Tony ASSANTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


100_6699 by Tony ASSANTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


Lourdes_01 by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes_02 by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0890 by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


SAM_0889 by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes_03 by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Basilica*


Lourdes_Basilica_01 by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes_04 by archerctb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


semper tecum by joseph guinigundo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Occitan by joseph guinigundo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


première nuit by joseph guinigundo, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Viagem-França by carinaninguem, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Viagem-França by carinaninguem, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Viagem-França by carinaninguem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Viagem-França by carinaninguem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Viagem-França by carinaninguem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Viagem-França by carinaninguem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Viagem-França by carinaninguem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Viagem-França by carinaninguem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7975 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7987 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


100_6696 by Tony ASSANTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7942 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7955 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8048 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8000 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


100_6702 by Tony ASSANTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


100_6700 by Tony ASSANTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


100_6698 by Tony ASSANTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


100_6697 by Tony ASSANTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7958 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7982 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7988 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_8029 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7996 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


sans titre-271.jpg by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


sans titre-266.jpg by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


sans titre-263.jpg by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


sans titre-265.jpg by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


sans titre-262.jpg by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*AVIGNON, France*


Villeneuve les Avignon- fort Saint André by Gerard FERON, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The Basilica of Saint Pius X - Lourdes, France*


uncluttered allegory by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*The Basilica of Saint Pius X -Lourdes*


sans titre-248-Modifier-Modifier.jpg by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*The Basilica of Saint Pius X -Lourdes*


Lourdes by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*The Basilica of Saint Pius X*, informally known as the Underground Basilica, is a large Roman Catholic church and minor basilica, located in the town of Lourdes, France. It is part of the Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes. Lourdes is a major Catholic pilgrimage site and the Catholic Church endorses the belief that the Virgin Mary appeared to Saint Bernadette Soubirous there.
The Basilica of St. Pius X is the largest and most controversial of the Domain's churches. It was completed in 1958 in anticipation of the enormous crowds expected in Lourdes for the centenary of the Apparitions. A modern, concrete building, it is almost entirely underground (part of the building lies beneath the Boulevard Père Rémi Sempé above).
source: Wikipedia


Lourdes by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The Basilica of Saint Pius X -Lourdes*


Beams by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The Basilica of Saint Pius X -Lourdes*

On the walls there are 52 images in the gemmail style of overlapping stained glass. On the west ramp are the 15 traditional Mysteries of the Rosary, and on the east ramp are the 15 Stations of the Cross, designed by Denys de Solère. On the lower part of the east side is the series "Bernadette's Way of Light", based on sketches by René Margotton, which depict the eighteen apparitions together with two scenes from her life. There are two further images, one on each side of the entrance to the sacristy.
source: Wikipedia


Lourdes by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The Basilica of Saint Pius X -Lourdes*


Lourdes by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The Basilica of Saint Pius X -Lourdes*

*Dimensions and capacity*

The Basilica was designed by the architect Pierre Vago. The nave is oval, 191 metres (627 ft) long and 61 metres (200 ft) wide, and slopes gently upwards from the centre, where the sanctuary is situated on a raised platform. The ceiling is low, at only 10 metres (33 ft) high, and is supported by 58 pre-stressed concrete pillars which meet 29 concrete beams which cross the ceiling, giving it the impression of an upturned ship. This design creates a very large open space, of 12,000 square metres (130,000 sq ft), for maximum visibility from any part of the nave. When full it can accommodate up to 25,000 worshippers.
source: Wikipedia


Lourdes by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The Basilica of Saint Pius X -Lourdes*

*Consecration*

The consecration of the basilica was on March 25, 1958 by Angelo Cardinal Roncalli, who was earlier the Papal Nuncio to France, then Patriarch of Venezia, and who later became Pope John XXIII. The consecration year was selected to celebrate the centenary of the 18 visions of the Virgin Mary by Saint Bernadette. This basilica is one of the largest churches inspired by Visions of Jesus and Mary.
source: Wikipedia


Lourdes by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


sans titre-225.jpg by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Rue de Lourdes by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


sans titre-314.jpg by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Quiet Street by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Blessed Bicycle by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Tiny Street in Lourdes by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


sans titre-320.jpg by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMG_7967 by Parrocchia di Cambiano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


DSC01882 copie by Paolo Gilberto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Principality of Monaco*


_DSC3808_09_10_11_12_13_14_tonemapped copie by Paolo Gilberto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Principality of Monaco*


_DSC3798 copie by Paolo Gilberto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Principality of Monaco*


_DSC3833 copie by Paolo Gilberto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Principality of Monaco*


_DSC3852-Modifier copie by Paolo Gilberto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France - Upper Basilica*



> *The Basilica of the Immaculate Conception*, known widely as the Upper Basilica, was the second of the churches to be completed, consecrated in 1876. It is an impressive, elaborate building in Gothic style, designed by architect Hyppolyte Durand, and on one side seems to emerge directly from the rock of Massabielle (the sanctuary is directly above the Grotto). The walls are lined with ex voto plaques, and banners from official National Pilgrimages of the past. It has a series of stained-glass windows depicting various events in the story of Lourdes; the clerestory windows depict Mary as the Second Eve.
> The exterior is dominated by a 70m spire, and two lesser spires (not completed until 1908). Above the entrance is a mosaic depicting Pope Pius IX, who defined the dogma of the Immaculate Conception in 1854.


source: Wikipedia


Santuario de NS de Lourdes by Postales de España, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, river Gave de Pau*


Río Gave de Pau by Postales de España, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> *The Statue of the Crowned Virgin*, often known as the "Crowned Statue" (French: La Vierge Couronnée), stands across Rosary Square from the Rosary Basilica and faces the entrance. This prominent statue is a familiar landmark and a traditional meeting point. The statue is 2.5m high and cast in bronze, painted white and blue in the traditional colours. Her rosary is of the Birgittine style and incorporates six decades.


source: Wikipedia


DSC01818 copie by Paolo Gilberto, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> The 150th Jubilee of the first apparition took place on 11 February 2008 with an outdoor Mass attended by approximately 45,000 pilgrims.
> Today Lourdes has a population of around 15,000, but it is able to take in some 5,000,000 pilgrims and tourists every season. With about 270 hotels, Lourdes has the second greatest number of hotels per square kilometre in France after Paris. Some of the deluxe hotels like *Grand Hotel Moderne*, Hotel Grand de la Grotte, Hotel St. Etienne, Hotel Majestic and Hotel Roissy are located here.


source: Wikipedia


DSC01788 copie by Paolo Gilberto, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Rincón de Lourdes by Postales de España, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> *The château fort de Lourdes* is a historic castle located in Lourdes in the Hautes-Pyrénées département of France. It is strategically placed at the entrance to the seven valleys of the Lavedan. Since 1933, it has been listed as a monument historique by the French Ministry of Culture.


source: Wikipedia


Château Fort de Lourdes by Postales de España, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> *The Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes* or the Domain (as it is most commonly known) is an area of ground surrounding the Catholic shrine (Grotto) to Our Lady of Lourdes in the town of Lourdes, France. The Sanctuary is a destination for pilgrimage; sick pilgrims are reputed to be miraculously healed by Lourdes water. This ground is owned and administrated by the Roman Catholic Church, and has several functions, including devotional activities, offices, and accommodation for sick pilgrims and their helpers. The Domain includes the Grotto itself, the nearby taps which dispense the Lourdes water, and the offices of the Lourdes Medical Bureau, as well as several churches and basilicas. It comprises an area of 51 hectares, and includes 22 separate places of worship. There are six official languages of the Sanctuary: French, English, Italian, Spanish, Dutch and German.


source: Wikipedia


Santuario NS de Lourdes by Postales de España, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Santuario NS de Lourdes by Postales de España, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> *Lourdes* is located in southern France in the foothills of the Pyrenees mountains near the prime meridian. It is overlooked from the south by the Pyrenean peaks of Aneto, Montaigu, and Vignemale (3,298 m), while around the town there are three summits reaching up to 1,000 m (3,280.84 ft) which are known as the Béout, the Petit Jer (with its three crosses) and the Grand Jer (with its single cross) which overlook the town. The Grand Jer is accessible via the funicular railway of the Pic du Jer. The Béout was once accessible by cable car, although this has fallen into disrepair. A pavilion is still visible on the summit.
> Lourdes lies at an elevation of 420 m (1,380 ft) and in a central position through which runs the fast-flowing river Gave de Pau from the south coming from its source at Gavarnie, into which flow several smaller rivers from Barèges and Cauterets. The Gave then branches off to the west towards the Béarn, running past the banks of the Grotto and on downstream to Pau and then Biarritz.
> On land bordered by a loop of the Gave de Pau is an outcrop of rock called Massabielle (from masse vieille: "old mass"). On the northern aspect of this rock, near the riverbank, is a naturally occurring, irregularly shaped shallow cave or grotto, in which the apparitions of 1858 took place.


source: Wikipedia


DSC00594 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Le soleil s'est mis à briller ... by Siiou Blh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


The water shones ... by Siiou Blh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Culminant sur sa colline, fièr et ridé. by Siiou Blh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Funicular*


Curiosité by Siiou Blh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> The open space in front of the *Rosary Basilica* is known as *Rosary Square*.
> The entrances to the Crypt and the Upper Basilica, both of which are built on top of Massabielle, are far above ground level. To facilitate access, two enormous ramps were constructed, which curve down either side of Rosary Square. The image of the entrance of the Rosary Basilica, flanked by the two ramps and surmounted by the spires of the Upper Basilica, has become one of the iconic symbols of Lourdes, and a stylised form of this image has been adopted by the Domain itself as its logo.


source: Wikipedia


2012-AFN ouverture-12.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-AFN ouverture-11.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-AFN ouverture-10.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> *Grotto* - In contrast to the grandness of Rosary Square and the various basilicas, the grotto at Massabielle where St Bernadette's visions took place is very simple and stark. The recess of the grotto itself is undecorated, although a plain stone altar and lectern have been placed there so that Mass can be said. Above the main recess is the niche where the apparitions took place and Fabisch's statue now stands. A large stand of candles next to the altar is kept burning during the season.


source: Wikipedia


Pèlerinage des béatitudes à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-AFN ouverture-06.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Church of St. Bernadette*



> The most recent of the major centres of worship is the *Church of St. Bernadette*, which was consecrated in 1988. It was built opposite the Grotto across the Gave, on the spot where Bernadette stood during the final (18th) Apparition.
> The Church of St. Bernadette is a modern building with comparatively little adornment. It was designed to allow as much natural light as possible into the nave, and light-coloured materials have been used, making it noticeably brighter than the Underground Basilica. It was designed by the architect Jean-Paul Felix.
> It is also a more versatile building. The nave has provision for 5,000 seated worshippers and 350 wheelchairs, but partitions can be drawn which divide the nave into smaller sections. In addition, it includes the Hemicycle, a large lecture room which may be used for worship, and an assortment of conference rooms and smaller rooms which may be used for devotional or non-devotional activity.


source: Wikipedia


Pèlerinage des béatitudes à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes - Esplanade by lackystrike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - gold crown*



> *The Rosary Basilica* is the third of the churches to be completed, in 1899 and designed by architect Leopold Hardy. It was consecrated in 1901 and has a capacity of 1,500 worshippers. Its style is influenced by Byzantine architecture. The nave is open and circular, surmounted by a dome. The exterior of the dome is surmounted by a dramatic *gilded crown and cross*, which were a gift from the people of Ireland in 1924.
> The exterior facade of the basilica was modified in 2007 to include a depiction of the Luminous Mysteries, which were added to the traditional fifteen by Pope John Paul II in 2002.


source: Wikipedia


Lourdes - goldenen Krone und einem goldenen Kreuz by lackystrike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The Rosary Basilica*


Lourdes - Rosenkranzbasilika (obere) by lackystrike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The Rosary Basilica*


Lourdes - Rosenkranzbasilika by lackystrike, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes - Rosenkranzbasilika by lackystrike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by lackystrike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes - Rosenkranzbasilika by lackystrike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-jeune veillee grotte-63.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-jeune veillee grotte-65.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-jeune veillee grotte-22.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-jeune veillee grotte-25.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Underground Basilica*



> *The Basilica of St. Pius X*, known as the Underground Basilica, is the largest and most controversial of the Domain's churches. It was designed by the architect Pierre Vago and completed in 1958 in anticipation of the enormous crowds expected in Lourdes for the centenary of the Apparitions. A modern, concrete building, it is almost entirely underground (part of the building lies beneath the Boulevard Père Rémi Sempé above). When full it can accommodate 25,000 worshippers.


source: Wikipedia


2012-ouverture-13_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The Basilica of St. Pius X*


2012-ouverture-15_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-messe assomption-12.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-messe assomption-25.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-messe assomption-26.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-messe assomption-28.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


national italien by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


national italien by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


national italien by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


national italien by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


national italien by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


national italien by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-unitalsi messe esplanade-01_DxO by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-unitalsi messe esplanade-07_DxO by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-unitalsi reconciliation-01_DxO by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-unitalsi reconciliation-41_DxO by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-unitalsi messe esplanade-13_DxO by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-unitalsi messe esplanade-31_DxO by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-unitalsi messe esplanade-35_DxO by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-unitalsi messe esplanade-41_DxO by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-unitalsi messe esplanade-45_DxO by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-unitalsi reconciliation-24_DxO by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-unitalsi messe prairie-39_DxO by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-unitalsi messe prairie-24_DxO by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-unitalsi messe prairie-20_DxO by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Rosaire messe 4oct-10 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


pano rosaire soleil by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> *The Rosary Basilica* is the third of the churches to be completed, in 1899 and designed by architect Leopold Hardy. It was consecrated in 1901 and has a capacity of 1,500 worshippers. Its style is influenced by Byzantine architecture. The nave is open and circular, surmounted by a dome. The exterior of the dome is surmounted by a dramatic gilded crown and cross, which were a gift from the people of Ireland in 1924.
> The exterior facade of the basilica was modified in 2007 to include a depiction of the Luminous Mysteries, which were added to the traditional fifteen by Pope John Paul II in 2002.


source: Wikipedia


2012-Rosaire messe 4oct-05 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Rosaire messe 4oct-02 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Rosaire Ouverture-68 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Rosaire Ouverture-58 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Rosaire Ouverture-40 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Rosaire Ouverture-33 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Rosaire Ouverture-13 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Rosaire Ouverture-05 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Rosaire messe 4oct-04 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Rosaire Ouverture-66 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Rosaire Ouverture-29 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


_12_4608 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Rosaire gare -04 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Rosaire gare -01 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8407 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8417 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8462 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


DSC00588 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8392 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The Grotto of Massabielle - Lourdes*


2012-ambiance pluie-17 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-ambiance pluie-18 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Rain in Lourdes*


2012-ambiance pluie-06 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Rain in Lourdes*


2012-ambiance pluie-03 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rain in Lourdes*


2012-ambiance pluie-08 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rain in Lourdes*


2012-ambiance pluie-15 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rain in Lourdes*


2012-ambiance pluie-14 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rain in Lourdes*


2012-ambiance pluie-09 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rain in Lourdes*


2012-ambiance pluie-05 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Flood in Lourdes*


_12_5154 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Flood in Lourdes*


_12_5243 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Flood in Lourdes*


_12_5167 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Flood in Lourdes*


_12_5170 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Flood in Lourdes*


_12_5199 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Flood in Lourdes*


_12_5209 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Flood in Lourdes*


_12_5286 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Flood in Lourdes*


_12_5289 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Flood in Lourdes*


_12_5328 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Flood in Lourdes*


_12_5325 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Flood in Lourdes*


_12_5329 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Flood in Lourdes*


_12_5308 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Flood in Lourdes*


_12_5316 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Flood in Lourdes*


_12_5309 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Flood in Lourdes*


_12_5248 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Flood in Lourdes*


_12_5278 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Flood in Lourdes*


_12_5242 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, 2012 - after flood


Les fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, 2012 - after flood


2012-après inondation-04 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, 2012 - after flood*


2012-après inondation-03 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, 2012 - after flood*


2012-après inondation-09 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, 2012 - after flood*


2012-après inondation-10 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, 2012 - after flood*


2012-après inondation-15 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, 2012 - after flood*


2012-après inondation-16 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, 2012 - after flood*


2012-après inondation-17 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, 2012 - after flood*


2012-après inondation-18 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, 2012 - after flood*


2012-après inondation-21 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, 2012 - after flood*


2012-après inondation-31 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, 2012 - after flood*


2012-après inondation-05 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, 2012 - after flood*


2012-après inondation-06 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, 2012 - after flood*


2012-après inondation-07 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6240 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6268 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6273 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6295 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6300 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6316 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6400 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6425 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6469 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6439 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6457 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6444 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6489 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6518 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6532 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6543 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6553 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6560 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6565 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6580 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6599 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6609 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6639 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6582 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6632 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cleaning and reopening of the cave*


_12_6644 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


See you Sun by Siiou Blh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Marquant les siècles. by Siiou Blh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes - Rosenkranzbasilika by lackystrike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8412 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8419 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8403 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8398 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8436 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8478 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8473 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8466 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8452 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8444 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8442 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> *The Blessed Sacrament procession* is held daily at 5.00pm. The procession begins at the open-air altar in the Prairie, and is usually led by a priest or bishop carrying a monstrance containing the Blessed Sacrament. Typically the bearer of the Blessed Sacrament is sheltered from the elements by a mobile awning/canopy, called a baldachin, carried by four assistants.
> The exact order of the procession varies from time to time. The Blessed Sacrament may be preceded by bearers carrying leafy branches, incense burners or other devotional items. These bearers are usually lay people who may be invited specially. The Blessed Sacrament is usually followed by a group of priests who concelebrate the rite. Following these are groups of pilgrims, usually under a group banner, and in no particular order, although larger groups tend to dominate the procession near the front.
> The procession makes its way across the Gave, alongside the ramps, and past the Crowned Statue, along the Esplanade to the Cross at the far end, and then around it, and down into the Underground Basilica (where participants may be seated). Pilgrims in wheelchairs are brought to the front in each case.
> During the procession there are meditations, prayers, hymns and chants, in several languages. When all the participants have assembled, there follows a period of Eucharistic Adoration, and the Blessing of the Sick.


source: Wikipedia


Lourdes by ArcheNoahReisen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by ArcheNoahReisen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by ArcheNoahReisen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by ArcheNoahReisen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by ArcheNoahReisen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by ArcheNoahReisen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by ArcheNoahReisen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by ArcheNoahReisen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by ArcheNoahReisen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*miniature Lourdes*


Il Saronno in miniatura a Lourdes by giancrigiancri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


La leggenda di Mirat by giancrigiancri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Il Gave a castello by giancrigiancri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Per chi suona la campana... by giancrigiancri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Le chateau de Mirat by giancrigiancri, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by ArcheNoahReisen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pellegrini by Andrea, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


DSCF4833 by Andrea, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


In fila per... by Andrea, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


all ombra della grotta by Andrea, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Notre Dame de Lourdes by Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Basilica by Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


preghiere by Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Basilica by Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Porta by Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Corona by Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


alba by Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Basilica e fila per entrare nella grotta by Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


il cielo sopra Lourdes by Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Basilica by Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of Our Lady of the Rosary - Lourdes*


Basilique Notre-Dame du Rosaire by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Way of the Cross - Lourdes*


Chemin de Croix (Lourdes) by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Grotto of the Apparition - Lourdes*


Grotte de l'Apparition by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Statue of The Immaculate Conception - Lourdes*


Statue de L'Immaculée Conception by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of Our Lady of the Rosary - Lourdes*


Basilique de L'Immaculée Conception by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Way of the Cross - Lourdes*


Chemin de Croix (Lourdes) by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Way of the Cross - Lourdes*


Chemin de Croix (Lourdes) by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Way of the Cross - Lourdes*


Chemin de Croix by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Basilique de Lourdes by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Sanctuary night (Lourdes)*


Sanctuaire de nuit by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Sanctuary night (Lourdes)*


Sanctuaire la nuit (Lourdes) by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cave, Lourdes*


La grotte by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Château de Lourdes by Vins 64, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Basilique Immaculée Conception*


Basilique de l'Immaculée Conception by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Chemin du Jubilé by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of the Immaculate Conception*


Basilique de l'Immaculée Conception by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Funiculaire du Pic du Jer*


Funiculaire du Pic du Jer by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Pic du Jer*


Pic Du Jer by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Pic du Jer*


Pic du Jer by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*View of the Pic du Jer*


Vue du Pic du Jer by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Castle of Lourdes*


Château Fort de Lourdes by Hervé PLACIDE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Grotto*


Grotto by Helen Quinn, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Bascilica (sony) by Helen Quinn, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8440 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8451 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


IMGP8474 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Praying at Grotto by Helen Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Grotto*


Grotto (early morning) b&w by Helen Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mongey's Shop by Helen Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage guardians*


Pèlerinage des gardians by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des gardians by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des gardians by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des gardians by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des gardians by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des gardians by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des gardians by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des gardians by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des gardians by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des gardians by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des gardians by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des gardians by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des gardians by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des gardians by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des gardians by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly in November 2012*


Assemblée plénière en novembre 2012 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Assemblée plénière en novembre 2012 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Assemblée plénière en novembre 2012 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Assemblée plénière en novembre 2012 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Assemblée plénière en novembre 2012 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Principality of Monaco*


Monaco by lackystrike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Principality of Monaco*


Monaco by lackystrike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


Lourdes by Quiaraa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes @ sunset by Flo Armengaud, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by b.oldfieldphotography, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by b.oldfieldphotography, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Colloque 2012 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Colloque 2012 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Colloque 2012 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Colloque 2012 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Colloque 2012 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Corref ouverture-01 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Corref eucharistie-01 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Corref eucharistie-02 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Corref eucharistie-05 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2012-Corref eucharistie-04 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


8 décembre 2012 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


8 décembre 2012 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The Basilica of St. Pius X*


8 décembre 2012 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2012 Feast of the Immaculate Conception*



> The *Feast of the Immaculate Conception* celebrates the solemn belief in the Immaculate Conception of the Blessed Virgin Mary. It is universally celebrated on December 8, nine months before the feast of the Nativity of Mary, which is celebrated on September 8. It is one of the most important Marian feasts celebrated in the liturgical calendar of the Roman Catholic Church celebrated worldwide.


source: Wikipedia


8 décembre 2012 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


prière pape à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


prière pape à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


prière pape à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Castillo by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes II by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Carpa by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Gave de Pau by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Texturas by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Velas by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Casas en Lourdes by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


09 Decembre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


08 Decembre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


22 Novembre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20 Novembre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


16 Novembre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


09 Novembre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


08 Novembre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


07 Novembre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


bynse I by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


16 Septembre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


12 Octobre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


09 Octobre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


04 Octobre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


16 Septembre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage de la Bigorre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage de la Bigorre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage de la Bigorre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage de la Bigorre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage de la Bigorre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage de la Bigorre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage de la Bigorre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage de la Bigorre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage de la Bigorre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage de la Bigorre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage de la Bigorre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage de la Bigorre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Ouverture de Diaconia by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Ouverture de Diaconia by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Ouverture de Diaconia by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Basilica of Our Lady of the Rosary in Lourdes*


ordination 1 juin 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


ordination 1 juin 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


ordination 1 juin 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


ordination 1 juin 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


ordination 1 juin 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


ordination 1 juin 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


ordination 1 juin 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


ordination 1 juin 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


ordination 1 juin 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


ordination 1 juin 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Hotel by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Torre by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Cuando cae la tarde by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


05 Novembre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


01 Novembre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


31 Octobre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


30 Octobre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


28 Octobre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


26 Octobre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


19 Octobre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France*


06 Septembre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


17 Octobre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


22 Octobre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


14 Octobre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Tragedy in France by Jann Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood 2013.*

inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


10 Octobre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


07 Octobre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


06 Octobre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^FOR You Josip ! Djole13, the best of the best for the month of February , 2016 :cheers:, Beautiful and most Wonderful Rainbow Photo and great posts, Thanks Djole13:angel1:, You the MAN !, May God Bless You Our SSC Brother and SSC Friend, Keep posting great Photos Our SSC friendly Family Brother and friend :banana:!!



djole13 said:


> *Lourdes, France*
> 
> 
> 16 Septembre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^FOR You Josip ! Djole13, the best of the best for the month of February , 2016 :cheers:, Beautiful and most Wonderful Rainbow Photo and great posts, Thanks Djole13:angel1:, You the MAN !, May God Bless You Our SSC Brother and SSC Friend, Keep posting great Photos Our SSC friendly Family Brother and friend :banana:!!



Many thanks to my Chuck SSC Brother and Friend! 
May God Bless you through the intercession of Our Lady of Lourdes! :angel:


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Nuestra Señora de Lourdes by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes VI by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


inondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - flood, 2013.*


innondation 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


JMJ de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


JMJ de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


JMJ de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


JMJ de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


JMJ de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


JMJ de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


JMJ de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


JMJ de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


JMJ de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


JMJ de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


veillée des JMJ by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


veillée des JMJ by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


veillée des JMJ by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


veillée des JMJ by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


veillée des JMJ by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


veillée des JMJ by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


veillée des JMJ by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


veillée des JMJ by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


veillée des JMJ by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*World Youth Day in Lourdes*


veillée des JMJ by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 15th, The Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary*


Messe de l'assomption 15 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 15th, The Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary*


Messe de l'assomption 15 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 15th, The Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary*


Messe de l'assomption 15 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 15th, The Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary*


Messe de l'assomption 15 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 15th, The Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary*


Messe de l'assomption 15 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 15th, The Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary*


Messe de l'assomption 15 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 15th, The Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary*


Messe de l'assomption 15 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 15th, The Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary*


Messe de l'assomption 15 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 15th, The Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary*


Messe de l'assomption 15 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 15th, The Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary*


Messe de l'assomption 15 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 15th, The Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary*


Messe de l'assomption 15 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 15th, The Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary*


Messe de l'assomption 15 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 15th, The Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary*


Messe de l'assomption 15 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*


procession mariale du 14 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*


procession mariale du 14 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*


procession mariale du 14 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*


procession mariale du 14 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*


procession mariale du 14 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*


procession mariale du 14 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*


procession mariale du 14 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^WOW Josip, I lost count after 100,000 people here with " Candles in the Wind "
Djole13, Could there be up to 200,000 People here with candles at Night ?? Wow , great Photos again and a gain our SSC Friendly Family Friend and my SSC Brother , well appreciated and more please and Happy 109,000 " likes " given to you:banana:., post more great and Beautiful Photos please and Thanks again and again Very Nice and beautiful Photos in all your Great Posts Josip !!:cheers:



djole13 said:


> *Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*
> 
> 
> procession mariale du 14 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^WOW Josip, I lost count after 100,000 people here with " Candles in the Wind "
> Djole13, Could there be up to 200,000 People here with candles at Night ?? Wow , great Photos again and a gain our SSC Friendly Family Friend and my SSC Brother , well appreciated and more please and Happy 109,000 " likes " given to you:banana:., post more great and Beautiful Photos please and Thanks again and again Very Nice and beautiful Photos in all your Great Posts Josip !!:cheers:



Many thanks to my friend Chuck!  
This scene remains in deep memory! :cheers:


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*


procession mariale du 14 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*


procession mariale du 14 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*


procession mariale du 14 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*


procession mariale du 14 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*


procession mariale du 14 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*


procession mariale du 14 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*


procession mariale du 14 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*


procession mariale du 14 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 13th, Marian procession*


13 aout 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 13th, Marian procession*


13 aout 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 13th, Marian procession*


13 aout 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 13th, Marian procession*


13 aout 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 13th, Marian procession*


13 aout 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*

procession mariale du 14 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, Marian procession*


14 août 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 13th*

13 aout 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, 2013*


14 août 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - August 14th, 2013*


14 août 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


Village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


Village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


Village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


JMJ de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


JMJ de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


JMJ de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


ambiance du mois d'août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


Village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


Village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


Village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


Village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


Village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


Village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


Village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


Village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


Village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


Veillée de prières des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


Veillée de prières des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - young*


bénévole jeune by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^YES Josip, I Have received My feel the call of Our Lady through my Mother who is also bless by Our Lady in Heaven, Thanks Djole13, Your goal is spreading out to everyone who believes , Happy Palm Sunday, and Happy Easter Sunday My SSC Borther and SSC Friend, and May God Bless You and Your Happy Free Family and HAPPY FREE Country OF Croatia , Smiles , Peace , JOY and Happiness Always and Forever , My SSC Brother And SSC Friend, Smiles Always and Forever , Your SSC Brother and SSC Friend < Chuck !!




djole13 said:


> Thank you very much! My goal is to show the shrine of Our Lady of Lourdes pilgrims who feel the call of Our Lady!


----------



## djole13

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^YES Josip, I Have received My feel the call of Our Lady through my Mother who is also bless by Our Lady in Heaven, Thanks Djole13, Your goal is spreading out to everyone who believes , Happy Palm Sunday, and Happy Easter Sunday My SSC Borther and SSC Friend, and May God Bless You and Your Happy Free Family and HAPPY FREE Country OF Croatia , Smiles , Peace , JOY and Happiness Always and Forever , My SSC Brother And SSC Friend, Smiles Always and Forever , Your SSC Brother and SSC Friend < Chuck !!



My brother Chuck, thanks for the good wishes! :cheers: 
God bless you and all visitors to this site and gave peace, love and faith!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lourdes; the most beautiful town in France  :cheers:


----------



## djole13

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Lourdes; the most beautiful town in France  :cheers:




^^ A small but beautiful city! ^^
Visit Lourdes, the believer has the feeling that he was being called into God's presence and protection. In the spring water can wash your body and the spirit of evil. The man feels that he is born again, the other man.


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes 2013*


Unitalsi 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes 2013*


Unitalsi 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes 2013*


Unitalsi 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes 2013*


Unitalsi 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes 2013*


Unitalsi 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes 2013*


Unitalsi 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes 2013*


Unitalsi 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes 2013*


Unitalsi 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes 2013*


Unitalsi 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes 2013*


Unitalsi 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes 2013*


Unitalsi 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes 2013*


Unitalsi 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes 2013*


Unitalsi 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes 2013*


Unitalsi 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes 2013*


Unitalsi 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes 2013*


Unitalsi 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013.*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013.*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013.*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013.*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013.*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013.*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013.*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013.*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013.*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013.*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013.*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013. - Lourdes*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013. - Lourdes*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013. - Commissioners of the Rosary*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013. - Lourdes*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013. - Lourdes*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013. - Lourdes*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013. - Lourdes*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013. - Lourdes*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary 2013. - Lourdes*


rosaire 2013 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, October 2013.*


2013-octobre degats inondation-01 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, October 2013.*


2013-octobre degats inondation-02 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, October 2013.*


2013-octobre degats inondation-03 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, October 2013.*


2013-octobre degats inondation-05 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, October 2013.*


2013-octobre degats inondation-06 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, October 2013.*


2013-octobre degats inondation-07 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, October 2013.*


2013-octobre degats inondation-09 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, October 2013.*


2013-octobre degats inondation-10 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, October 2013.*


2013-octobre degats inondation-11 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Watertight door Basilica Pius X*


porte étanche pie X by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Watertight door Basilica Pius X*


porte étanche pie X by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Watertight door Basilica Pius X*


porte étanche pie X by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Watertight door Basilica Pius X*


porte étanche pie X by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, October 2013.*


2013-octobre degats inondation-12 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, October 2013.*


2013-octobre degats inondation-13 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, October 2013.*


2013-octobre degats inondation-14 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, October 2013.*


2013-octobre degats inondation-16 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, October 2013.*


2013-octobre degats inondation-17 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, October 2013.*


2013-octobre degats inondation-18 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, October 2013.*


2013-octobre degats inondation-19 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work on the coast of St. Michel, 2013.*


travaux sur la berges st Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work on the coast of St. Michel, 2013.*


travaux sur la berges st Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work on the coast of St. Michel, 2013.*


travaux sur la berges st Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work on the coast of St. Michel, 2013.*


travaux berges self saint Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work on the coast of St. Michel, 2013.*


travaux berges self saint Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work on the coast of St. Michel, 2013.*


travaux berges self saint Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work on the coast of St. Michel, 2013.*


berges Self St Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work on the coast of St. Michel, 2013.*


travaux sur la berges st Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work on the coast of St. Michel, 2013.*


travaux berges self saint Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work on the coast of St. Michel, 2013.*


travaux berges self saint Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work on the coast of St. Michel, 2013.*


travaux berges self saint Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work on the coast of St. Michel, 2013.*


travaux berges self saint Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work on the coast of St. Michel, 2013.*


travaux berges self saint Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, November 2013.*


2013-11-4-travaux-02.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, November 2013.*


2013-11-4-travaux-03.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, November 2013.*


2013-11-4-travaux-15.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, November 2013.*


2013-11-4-travaux-16.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, November 2013.*


2013-11-4-travaux-18.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, November 2013.*


2013-11-4-travaux-25.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - work after the floods, November 2013.*


2013-11-4-trav pont-02.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*La Grotte de Lourdes en direct (live)* - *The Lourdes Grotto live (live)*

Live to the life the Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes





Le Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes

Streaming started 4th Jul 2015.


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross* - *Great Friday, March 25th 2016.*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross* - *Great Friday, March 25th 2016.*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross* - *Great Friday, March 25th 2016.*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross* - *Great Friday, March 25th 2016.*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross* - *Great Friday, March 25th 2016.*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross* - *Great Friday, March 25th 2016.*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross* - *Great Friday, March 25th 2016.*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross* - *Great Friday, March 25th 2016.*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross* - *Great Friday, March 25th 2016.*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross* - *Great Friday, March 25th 2016.*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross* - *Great Friday, March 25th 2016.*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross* - *Great Friday, March 25th 2016.*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross* - *Great Friday, March 25th 2016.*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross* - *Great Friday, March 25th 2016.*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross* - *Great Friday, March 25th 2016.*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross* - *Great Friday, March 25th 2016.*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross* - *Great Friday, March 25th 2016.*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross*


Sanctuaire Lourdes


----------



## djole13

*Way of the Cross*


IMGP8414 by Treiteros Alonso, on Flickr​


> For 2000 years Christians have followed the *path Jesus took towards Calvary*. Because everyone could not go to the Holy City, the practice arose, in the Middle Ages, of representing these *15 stations* in Churches and Chapels as well as in the open air like here at *Lourdes*. This devotion is carried out in a spirit of penance and reparation for forgiveness for sins. This devotion has a special place in *Lourdes*.
> The Way of the Cross on the hillside weaves along a steep wooded area. It is to the image of the scale of the Sanctuary of Lourdes: 115 figures are represented in cast iron brightly painted in 15 stations along the 1,500 metre path.


Sanctuaire Notre Dame De Lourdes


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Please Josip, My SSC Friend and SSC Brother,:banana: Enter this Great and Beautiful " Black and White Photo, in the Black and White "Only " Photo 's Thread , for all to see this Great Black and White Photo, in the World Photos Thread for everyone to See , It would be Very "likes " A lot, Thanks and again and again, Great and Beautiful Photos all through this Great " Pilgrimage To Lourdes " Thread ,:cheers: 

Fantastic Djole13, Great Work here and very Well Appreciated , Happy Easter Sunday, and Have a Great and Beautiful Easter Weekend to you and Your Happy Free Family, and Happy Free Country of Croatia Thread , and My God Bless you and Everyone Here in the # 1 Website of the Happy World Wide Website of the almost 14 Year Strong " SkyScraperCity Dot com , !!:dance:




djole13 said:


> *Lourdes*
> 
> 
> 22 Juin 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


May God Bless the Happy World Of the SkyScraperCity Website, 
Live Long and Prosper all Our SSC Friendly Family Friends, SSC Brothers and SSC Sisters , !!


----------



## djole13

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^Please Josip, My SSC Friend and SSC Brother,:banana: Enter this Great and Beautiful " Black and White Photo, in the Black and White "Only " Photo 's Thread , for all to see this Great Black and White Photo, in the World Photos Thread for everyone to See , It would be Very "likes " A lot, Thanks and again and again, Great and Beautiful Photos all through this Great " Pilgrimage To Lourdes " Thread ,:cheers:
> 
> Fantastic Djole13, Great Work here and very Well Appreciated , Happy Easter Sunday, and Have a Great and Beautiful Easter Weekend to you and Your Happy Free Family, and Happy Free Country of Croatia Thread , and My God Bless you and Everyone Here in the # 1 Website of the Happy World Wide Website of the almost 14 Year Strong " SkyScraperCity Dot com , !!:dance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May God Bless the Happy World Of the SkyScraperCity Website,
> Live Long and Prosper all Our SSC Friendly Family Friends, SSC Brothers and SSC Sisters , !!



^^ Thank you very much my brother Chuck! ^^

God bless all The Brothers and Sisters!
Happy Easter Sunday everyone!


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Eucharistic Procession Birmingham*


May 26th 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Peace be with you*


May 26th 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Happy Easter to all of you*

I am the Resurrection and the Life.
He who believes in me will live even though he died. (John, chapter 1)

​Lourdes volunteers


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


107 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Congratulations to Fr. Paul Farrer who got “La Médaille de Lourdes” today at the opening mass by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


23 Mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


22 Mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


May 18th 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Zrinski Guard of Čakovec, Croatia*


14 Mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


17 Mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


17 Mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


16 Mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


May 15th 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

May 15th 2015. Opening Ceremony of the 57th International Military Pilgrimage.


May 15th 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


May 15th 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


13 Mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


12 Mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The grotto Lourdes*


La gruta de lourdes by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^AND The Peace Be With You , Josip , Djole13, Please add this Great Posts also please to the Black and White Thread only Black and White Thread , For Today Easter Sunday:banana:,, thanks My SSC Brother and SSC Friend to everyone Here, Great and Beautiful and Wonderful Photos, Josip and well appreciated , and all My SSC Friendly Family Friends , SSC Brothers and SSC Sisters:cheers:, 
:angel1:Happy Easter Sunday To ALL and May God Bless the # 1 Happy World Wide Website of the Almost 14 Years Strong SkyScraperCity Dot Com # 1 Happy Website, :dance:!! 




djole13 said:


> *Lourdes - Peace be with you*
> 
> 
> May 26th 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


May The Peace Be with all Our SSC Friendly Family Friends , SSC Brothers and SSC Sisters !
HAPPY EASTER SUNDAY Everyone, 
May all Love Long and Prosper !! 
Peace , Joy and Happiness throughout the Whole Wide Word Of the # 1 Happy Website of SkyScraperCity Dot Com !!


----------



## djole13

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^AND The Peace Be With You , Josip , Djole13, Please add this Great Posts also please to the Black and White Thread only Black and White Thread , For Today Easter Sunday:banana:,, thanks My SSC Brother and SSC Friend to everyone Here, Great and Beautiful and Wonderful Photos, Josip and well appreciated , and all My SSC Friendly Family Friends , SSC Brothers and SSC Sisters:cheers:,
> :angel1:Happy Easter Sunday To ALL and May God Bless the # 1 Happy World Wide Website of the Almost 14 Years Strong SkyScraperCity Dot Com # 1 Happy Website, :dance:!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May The Peace Be with all Our SSC Friendly Family Friends , SSC Brothers and SSC Sisters !
> HAPPY EASTER SUNDAY Everyone,
> May all Love Long and Prosper !!
> Peace , Joy and Happiness throughout the Whole Wide Word Of the # 1 Happy Website of SkyScraperCity Dot Com !!




^^ Thanks! ^^
Jesus peace, Peace with youu my brother Chuck!


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


10 Mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


10 Mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


9 Mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


9 Mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Cavewoman 08 Mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


07 Mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Order of Malta, France*


02 Mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


06 mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


05 Mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


May 4th 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


03 Mai 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Friday May 1st 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


28 Aprile 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


27 Avril 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


25 Avril 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


29 Avril 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


23 Avril 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


22 Avril 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


12 Avril 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Avril 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


16 Avril 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


08 Avril 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


07 Avril 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


05 Avril 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


06 Avril 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


03 Avril 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


30 Mars 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


28. März 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Bishops St. Mass 10th November 2013.*


_13_9264.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Bishops St. Mass 10th November 2013.*


_13_9256.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Bishops St. Mass 10th November 2013.*


_13_9247.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Bishops St. Mass 10th November 2013.*


_13_9166.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Bishops St. Mass 10th November 2013.*


_13_9151.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Bishops St. Mass 10th November 2013.*


_13_9170.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Bishops St. Mass 10th November 2013.*


_13_9173.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Bishops St. Mass 10th November 2013.*


_13_9181.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Bishops St. Mass 10th November 2013.*


_13_9183.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Bishops St. Mass 10th November 2013.*


_13_9188.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-01.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-03.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-04.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-11.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-05.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-12.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-14.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-17.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-18.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-19.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-22.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-23.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-24.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-25.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-26.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-32.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-34.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-37.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-38.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 80 years of the canonization of Bernadette, 7 December 2013*


2013-proc mar 7déc-39.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20 Mars 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


21 Mars 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


15 Mars 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


14 Mars 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2015 Hussards 0000 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2015 Hussards 0006 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2015 Hussards 0005 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2015 Hussards 0004 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2015 Hussards 0003 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2015 Hussards 0002 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* cleaning of the statue of the Virgin of the Grotto


_13_0589_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* cleaning of the statue of the Virgin of the Grotto


_13_0572_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* cleaning of the statue of the Virgin of the Grotto


_13_0566_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* cleaning of the statue of the Virgin of the Grotto


2014-nettoyage statue vierge grotte-05.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* cleaning of the statue of the Virgin of the Grotto


2014-nettoyage statue vierge grotte-02.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* February 10th 2014


2014-10 février JDF-05.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* February 10th 2014


2014-10 février JDF-06.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* February 10th 2014


2014-10 février ambiance-01.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* February 10th 2014


2014-10 février ambiance-02.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* February 10th 2014


2014-10 février ambiance-06.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes February 10th 2014*


2014-10 février ambiance-04.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes February 10th 2014*


2014-10 février ambiance-05.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes February 10th 2014*


2014-10 février ambiance-10.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes February 10th 2014*


2014-10 février ambiance-03.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes February 10th 2014*


2014-10 février ambiance-07.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes February 10th 2014*


2014-10 février ambiance-08.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes February 10th 2014*


2014-10 février ambiance-09.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2015 Hussards 0001 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


10 Mars 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


07 Mars 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


06 Mars 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


04 Mars 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


07 Mars 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


04 Mars 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


03 Mars 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


02 Mars 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


01 Mars 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


01 Mars 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0028 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0027 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0026 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0025 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0024 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0023 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0022 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0021 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0020 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0019 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0018 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0017 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-02 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-03 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-04 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-05 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-06 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-08 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-09 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-10 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-11 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-12 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-17 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-18_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-19 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-20 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-24 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-25 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-27 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-29 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-30 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-32 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-35 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014 -Frat accueil-39 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-13avril -Frat ambiance-03_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-13avril -Frat ambiance-04_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-13avril -Frat ambiance-05_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-13avril -Frat ambiance-06_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-13avril -Frat ambiance-07_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-13avril -Frat ambiance-09_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-13avril -Frat ambiance-12_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-13avril -Frat ambiance-17_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-13avril -Frat ambiance-20_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-13avril -Frat ambiance-21_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-13avril -Frat ambiance-23_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-13avril -Frat ambiance-27_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-14avril -Frat ambiance-02_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-14avril -Frat ambiance-18_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-14avril -Frat ambiance-35_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-14avril -Frat ambiance-39_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-14avril -Frat ambiance-53_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-Frat-lavement pieds-24_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-Frat-lavement pieds-26_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-Frat-lavement pieds-29_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-Frat-lavement pieds-31_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-Frat-lavement pieds-35_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-Frat-lavement pieds-37_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-Frat-lavement pieds-49_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-Frat-lavement pieds-36_DxO.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-Frat-proc mar-03.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-Frat-proc mar-08.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2014-Frat-proc mar-38.jpg by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0005 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0006 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0007 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0008 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0009 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0010 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0011 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*February 26, 2015 - Back altar Lourdes Grotto*


26 Febbraio 2015 - Ritorno altare alla grotta di Lourdes 0016 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Canonization John XXIII and John Paul II*


Canonisations Jean XXIII et Jean-Paul II by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Canonization John XXIII and John Paul II*


Canonisations Jean XXIII et Jean-Paul II by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Canonization John XXIII and John Paul II*


Canonisations Jean XXIII et Jean-Paul II by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Canonization John XXIII and John Paul II*


Canonisations Jean XXIII et Jean-Paul II by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Canonization John XXIII and John Paul II*


Canonisations Jean XXIII et Jean-Paul II by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Canonization John XXIII and John Paul II*


Canonisations Jean XXIII et Jean-Paul II by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Canonization John XXIII and John Paul II*


Canonisations Jean XXIII et Jean-Paul II by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


El puente by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Basilica of the Rosary*


Basilique du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Basilica of the Rosary*


Basilique du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


1 Febbraio 2015 Neve a Lourdes 0042 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


1 Febbraio 2015 Neve a Lourdes 0041 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


1 Febbraio 2015 Neve a Lourdes 0040 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


1 Febbraio 2015 Neve a Lourdes 0039 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


1 Febbraio 2015 Neve a Lourdes 0034 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


1 Febbraio 2015 Neve a Lourdes 0032 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


1 Febbraio 2015 Neve a Lourdes 0029 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


1 Febbraio 2015 Neve a Lourdes 0028 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


1 Febbraio 2015 Neve a Lourdes 0027 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


1 Febbraio 2015 Neve a Lourdes 0026 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


1 Febbraio 2015 Neve a Lourdes 0022 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*


Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Agua B&N by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*

Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 14th pilgrimage AFN*


Ouverture AFN by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Agua by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


1 Febbraio 2015 Neve a Lourdes 0010 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


1 Febbraio 2015 Neve a Lourdes 0009 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


1 Febbraio 2015 Neve a Lourdes 0006 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


1 Febbraio 2015 Neve a Lourdes 0002 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


1 Febbraio 2015 Neve a Lourdes 0001 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


27 Janvier 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


22 Janvier 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


15 Janvier 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Lille 2014.*


Pèlerinage de Lille 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Lille 2014.*


Pèlerinage de Lille 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Lille 2014.*


Pèlerinage de Lille 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Lille 2014.*


Pèlerinage de Lille 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Lille 2014.*


Pèlerinage de Lille 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Lille 2014.*

Pèlerinage de Lille 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Lille 2014.*


Pèlerinage de Lille 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Lille 2014.*


Pèlerinage de Lille 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Lille 2014.*


Pèlerinage de Lille 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Wow Josip, This is what I like , too, the Motorcycles From all over the World all in one place to Worship Our Lord in Lourdes , Fantastic and Beautiful Photos in all your Great Post Djole13, Keep Posting more Great Posts and More Great and Beautiful Photos Our SSC Brother and SSC Friend:banana:, and May God Bless you and Your Happy Free Family and Happy free Country of Croatia , Thanks from Your SSC Brother and Friend, Smiles , Peace , Joy and Happiness always and Forever , Amen , Chuck :cheers:!!


djole13 said:


> *Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*
> 
> 
> Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^May God Bless you SON !!reach:
Keep them Coming Josip, Fantastic and Beautiful, Wow what a Day This was in the City of Lourdes , Please post More Like this and Very Well Appreciated Djole13:banana:, 
May God Bless You and The Happy Free World Of the Almost 14th Anniversary of the SkyScraperCity Dot Com # 1 Website, Thanks My SSC Brother and SSC Friend, From Your SSC Brother and SSC Friend ,Always and Forever , Chuck !!:cheers::angel:


djole13 said:


> *Lourdes - Motorcyclists 2014.*
> 
> 
> Pélerinage des motards 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^Wow Josip, This is what I like , too, the Motorcycles From all over the World all in one place to Worship Our Lord in Lourdes , Fantastic and Beautiful Photos in all your Great Post Djole13, Keep Posting more Great Posts and More Great and Beautiful Photos Our SSC Brother and SSC Friend:banana:, and May God Bless you and Your Happy Free Family and Happy free Country of Croatia , Thanks from Your SSC Brother and Friend, Smiles , Peace , Joy and Happiness always and Forever , Amen , Chuck :cheers:!!



Thank you my brother Chuck! :hi:

^^ Our Lady of Lourdes, every year visit various groups of believers. There are army and police from various states, including motorcyclists! People from all continents! :cheers:


----------



## djole13

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^May God Bless you SON !!reach:
> Keep them Coming Josip, Fantastic and Beautiful, Wow what a Day This was in the City of Lourdes , Please post More Like this and Very Well Appreciated Djole13:banana:,
> May God Bless You and The Happy Free World Of the Almost 14th Anniversary of the SkyScraperCity Dot Com # 1 Website, Thanks My SSC Brother and SSC Friend, From Your SSC Brother and SSC Friend ,Always and Forever , Chuck !!:cheers::angel:



^^ Each group of the faithful bless holy water on departure. 
To them God's blessing! :angel:


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Lille 2014.*


Pèlerinage de Lille 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Lille 2014.*


Pèlerinage de Lille 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Lille 2014.*


Pèlerinage de Lille 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Lille 2014.*


Pèlerinage de Lille 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Lille 2014.*


Pèlerinage de Lille 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Lille 2014.*


Pèlerinage de Lille 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Lille 2014.*


Pèlerinage de Lille 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Lille 2014.*


Pèlerinage de Lille 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


13 Janvier 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


14 Janvier 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0011 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0010 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0009 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0008 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0007 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0006 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika A

Fotografije svojoj emisiji i vanjskog svjetla *Bernadette, toi qui as vu* dao je u ponedjeljak, 23. lipnja 2014. u 22:15 na livadi u Lurdu utočište za sudionike 14. hodočasničkog susreta veterana. Fotografije: Maison Durand, Lourdes.


Son et lumière AFN photo A by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika B


Son et lumière AFN photo B by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika C


Son et lumière AFN photo C by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika D


Son et lumière AFN photo D by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika E


Son et lumière AFN photo E by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika F


Son et lumière AFN photo F by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika G


Son et lumière AFN photo G by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika H


Son et lumière AFN photo H by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika I


Son et lumière AFN photo I by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika J


Son et lumière AFN photo J by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika K


Son et lumière AFN photo K by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika L


Son et lumière AFN photo L by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika M


Son et lumière AFN photo M by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika N


Son et lumière AFN photo N by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika O


Son et lumière AFN photo O by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika P


Son et lumière AFN photo P by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika Q


Son et lumière AFN photo Q by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika R


Son et lumière AFN photo R by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika S


Son et lumière AFN photo S by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika T


Son et lumière AFN photo T by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika U


Son et lumière AFN photo U by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika V


Son et lumière AFN photo V by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika W


Son et lumière AFN photo W by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lurd* - Zvuk i svjetlo AFN slika X


Son et lumière AFN photo X by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0005 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0004 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0003 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0002 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0001 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0000 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0018 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0017 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0016 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Progetto Grotta Cuore di Lourdes - Photo Lacaze 0012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


07 Janvier 2015 Lourdes by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


06 Janvier 2015 Lourdes by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


05 Janvier 2015 Lourdes by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Messe des Béatitudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss 2014.*


Ensiegnement de Mgr Nicolas Brouwet by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Teaching Mgr Nicolas Brouwet*


Ensiegnement de Mgr Nicolas Brouwet by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Teaching Mgr Nicolas Brouwet*


Ensiegnement de Mgr Nicolas Brouwet by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Teaching Mgr Nicolas Brouwet*


Ensiegnement de Mgr Nicolas Brouwet by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Teaching Mgr Nicolas Brouwet*


Ensiegnement de Mgr Nicolas Brouwet by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Teaching Mgr Nicolas Brouwet*


Ensiegnement de Mgr Nicolas Brouwet by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Teaching Mgr Nicolas Brouwet*


Ensiegnement de Mgr Nicolas Brouwet by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass of Bliss at the Grotto*


Béatitudes -Messe à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


04 Janvier 2015 Lourdes by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


01Janvier 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


03 Janvier 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


02 Janvier 2015 Lourdes by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


9 Décembre 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


5 Décembre 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


26 Novembre 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


19 Novembre 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


18 Novembre 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


13 Novembre 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


12 Novembre 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


10 Novembre 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


36_Rotonde by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


35_Piscine by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


34_Permanences by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20_Emiciclo by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


18_Cripta by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


16_Chiesa St. Bernadette by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


October 29th 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


28 Octobre 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


15323 Ottobre 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


27 Octobre 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


26 Octobre 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


25 Octobre 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


24 octobre 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Two Popes that changed our history*


inauguration exposition 2 papes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Two Popes that changed our history*


inauguration exposition 2 papes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Two Popes that changed our history*


inauguration exposition 2 papes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Two Popes that changed our history*


inauguration exposition 2 papes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Two Popes that changed our history*


inauguration exposition 2 papes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Two Popes that changed our history*


inauguration exposition 2 papes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Two Popes that changed our history*


inauguration exposition 2 papes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Two Popes that changed our history*


inauguration exposition 2 papes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Two Popes that changed our history*


inauguration exposition 2 papes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Two Popes that changed our history*


inauguration exposition 2 papes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Day 1 of the 2014. national pilgrimage*


1er jour du pélerinage national 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, August 13th 2014*


ambiance 13 août 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, August 13th 2014*


ambiance 13 août 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, August 13th 2014*


ambiance 13 août 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, August 13th 2014*


ambiance 13 août 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, August 13th 2014*


ambiance 13 août 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, August 13th 2014*


ambiance 13 août 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, August 13th 2014*


ambiance 13 août 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, August 13th 2014*


ambiance 13 août 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, August 13th 2014*


ambiance 13 août 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, August 13th 2014*


ambiance 13 août 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, August 13th 2014*


ambiance 13 août 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, August 13th 2014*


ambiance 13 août 2014 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, National Anointing*


National-onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, National Anointing*


National-onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, National Anointing*


National-onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, National Anointing*


National-onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, National Anointing*


National-onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, National Anointing*


National-onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes Cancer Espérance by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes Cancer Espérance by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes Cancer Espérance by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes Cancer Espérance by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes Cancer Espérance by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes Cancer Espérance by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes Cancer Espérance by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes Cancer Espérance by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes Cancer Espérance by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes Cancer Espérance by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Basilica of St. Pius X*


View from the altar by batuceper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Basilica of St. Pius X*


Choir and organ by batuceper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*

Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Pèlerinage du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Cross on the altar dais. by batuceper, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Line for viewing the Grotto by batuceper, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Crypt by batuceper, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, France - Statue of Bernadette*, who saw the 18 apparitions


2010-092728 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Upper Basilica and Rosary Basilica*


2010-092730 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Statue of the Crowned Virgin*


2010-092751 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


03 Septembre 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


September 2nd 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


August 31th 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


30 Aout 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Crypt by batuceper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Dome roof of the Rosary Basilica by batuceper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


Ouverture du pèlerinage des séminaires by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


Ouverture du pèlerinage des séminaires by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


Ouverture du pèlerinage des séminaires by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


Ouverture du pèlerinage des séminaires by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


Ouverture du pèlerinage des séminaires by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


2014-messe télé-01 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


messe télévisé by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


messe télévisé by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


messe télévisé by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


messe télévisé by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting with the bishops*


rencontre avec les évêques by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting with the bishops*


rencontre avec les évêques by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting with the bishops*


rencontre avec les évêques by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting with the bishops*


rencontre avec les évêques by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting with the bishops*


rencontre avec les évêques by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting with the bishops*


rencontre avec les évêques by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting with the bishops*


rencontre avec les évêques by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Eucharistic adoration*


adoration eucharistique by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Eucharistic adoration*


adoration eucharistique by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Eucharistic adoration*


adoration eucharistique by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^SAY Cheeseeeeee :lol:!! , I believe this guy had too much Cheese:nuts:, Great and Beautiful photos again and again Josip, Happy 123,000 " Likes " :banana:Given to you Djole13, another 77,000 More "likes ' Given to you to make Your Great Historic Mark of 200,000 " Likes " Given to you Josip for your Fantastic and Wonderful Photos of Your / Our Lady of Lourdes:cheers: 




djole13 said:


> *Lourdes - Meeting with the bishops*
> 
> 
> rencontre avec les évêques by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^SAY Cheeseeeeee :lol:!! , I believe this guy had too much Cheese:nuts:, Great and Beautiful photos again and again Josip, Happy 123,000 " Likes " :banana:Given to you Djole13, another 77,000 More "likes ' Given to you to make Your Great Historic Mark of 200,000 " Likes " Given to you Josip for your Fantastic and Wonderful Photos of Your / Our Lady of Lourdes:cheers:



^^ Lourdes beautiful place, where people find happiness!


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^WOW My SSC Brother and SSC Friend Josip, I'm here:nuts:, You got the back of my Head, I'm the one in White :lol: Djole13, Your the Best Our SSC Friendly Family SSC Brother and Our SSC Friend to Everyone Here, May God Bless You and Your Happy Free Family and Beautiful Happy Free Country of Croatia , May God Bless the/ Our Lady of Lourdes , and all the Happy Free Wide World Website of the # 1 SkyScraperCity dot Com almost 14th Anniversary this September 11, 2016 :cheers:, Also Marks The 15th Anniversary of Our Ground Zero in New York City and The Pentagon in Washington D.C. 9/11/2001 , " We Will Never Forget " !hno:




djole13 said:


> *Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*
> 
> 
> messe télévisé by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


 Live Long and Prosper To all Our SSC Friendly Family Friends , SSC Brothers and SSC Sisters !!


----------



## djole13

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^WOW My SSC Brother and SSC Friend Josip, I'm here:nuts:, You got the back of my Head, I'm the one in White :lol: Djole13, Your the Best Our SSC Friendly Family SSC Brother and Our SSC Friend to Everyone Here, May God Bless You and Your Happy Free Family and Beautiful Happy Free Country of Croatia , May God Bless the/ Our Lady of Lourdes , and all the Happy Free Wide World Website of the # 1 SkyScraperCity dot Com almost 14th Anniversary this September 11, 2016 :cheers:, Also Marks The 15th Anniversary of Our Ground Zero in New York City and The Pentagon in Washington D.C. 9/11/2001 , " We Will Never Forget " !hno:
> 
> 
> Live Long and Prosper To all Our SSC Friendly Family Friends , SSC Brothers and SSC Sisters !!



^^ Thank you my Brother Chuck ... head black or brown hair !!! :lol:
May God bless you and all your friends !!!


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^ Gray Hair:cheers:, Remember your SSC Brother and SSC Friend is almost 62 hno::nuts::lol:
May God Bless You My SSC Brother AND ssc friend, always AND forever, AMEN FROM your crazy AND nutsy older ssc bother AND ssc friend always smiling AND HAPPY , chuck !! 



djole13 said:


> ^^ Thank you my Brother Chuck ... head black or brown hair !!! :lol:
> May God bless you and all your friends !!!


 LOL, I Need another New Windows 10 Keyboard, it's only 5 Months old, and The Letters are missing again, and Gets stuck on CAPS !! LOL


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


procession mariale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


procession mariale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


procession mariale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


procession mariale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


procession mariale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


procession mariale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


procession mariale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


procession mariale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


procession mariale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


procession mariale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


procession mariale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


procession mariale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


procession mariale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> Gray Hair, Remember your SSC Brother and SSC Friend is almost 62
> May God Bless You My SSC Brother AND ssc friend, always AND forever, AMEN FROM your crazy AND nutsy older ssc bother AND ssc friend always smiling AND HAPPY , chuck !!
> 
> LOL, I Need another New Windows 10 Keyboard, it's only 5 Months old, and The Letters are missing again, and Gets stuck on CAPS !! LOL



Just kidding, my Brother Chuck, I have 60 and I'm gray hair !!! :banana: :lol:


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


laudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^ Smiling , " Mine's Got Popcorn Here " , Mm , Mm , Yummy .,Good and Hot , Beautiful Photos again and again, Love all these Great Photos djole13:cheers:, Josip, Your The Man and My Great SSC Brother and SSC Friend, May God Bless US ALL:angel1::grouphug: Always and Forever , Amen :banana:!!


djole13 said:


> *Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*
> 
> 
> procession mariale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^ Smiling , " Mine's Got Popcorn Here " , Mm , Mm , Yummy .,Good and Hot , Beautiful Photos again and again, Love all these Great Photos djole13:cheers:, Josip, Your The Man and My Great SSC Brother and SSC Friend, May God Bless US ALL:angel1::grouphug: Always and Forever , Amen :banana:!!




June 27th 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


^^ Laughter and joy in the encounter *Our Lady of Lourdes* !!! ​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


July 27th 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


laudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


messe télévisé by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


laudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


laudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


laudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


laudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


laudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


messe des séminaristes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


messe des séminaristes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


messe des séminaristes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


messe des séminaristes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


messe des séminaristes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


messe des séminaristes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


messe des séminaristes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


messe des séminaristes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage opening seminars*


photo de groupe by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


laudes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New bridge work*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New bridge work*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveaux pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveaux pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveaux pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveaux pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveaux pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveaux pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


12 Juillet 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


7 juillet 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


06 Juillet 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


05 Juillet 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


30 juin 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


29 Juin 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


28 de Juny de 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


26 Juin 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


22 Juin 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Juillet 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


10 juillet 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


09 Juillet 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


08 Juillet 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


25 Juin 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


15 Juin 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


24 Juin 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


June 23rd 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20 Juin 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


059 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


17 Juin 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


14 Juin 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


13 Juin 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


12 Juin 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Juin 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


June 8th 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


3 juin 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


30 Mai 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


May 28th 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


May 25th 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


22 Maggio 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


17 Maggio 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


May 24th 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


06 Juin 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


05 Juin 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Arrival of the first two sections of the "bridge of the Cave", in the Sanctuary of Lourdes*





Release date: 30 Jun 2015.
Le Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes

Tuesday, June 30, 2015, two of the three elements of the deck of the new bridge of Lourdes Sanctuary arrived by special convoy. The third element will arrive Thursday, July 2.


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


Travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Bridge Construction*


travaux nouveau pont by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


23 de Mayo de 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0122 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0121 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0120 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0119 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0117 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0116 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0115 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0112 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0111 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0109 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0108 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0107 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0106 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0105 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0104 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0102 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0097 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0096 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0095 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0094 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0091 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*

Removing the altar of the Grotto
December 29th, 2014.


Retrait de l'autel de la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*

Removing the altar of the Grotto
December 29th, 2014.


Retrait de l'autel de la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*

Removing the altar of the Grotto
December 29th, 2014.


Retrait de l'autel de la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*

Removing the altar of the Grotto
December 29th, 2014.


Retrait de l'autel de la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*

Removing the altar of the Grotto
December 29th, 2014.


Retrait de l'autel de la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*

Removing the altar of the Grotto
December 29th, 2014.


Retrait de l'autel de la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*

Removing the altar of the Grotto
December 29th, 2014.


Retrait de l'autel de la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*

Removing the altar of the Grotto
December 29th, 2014.


Retrait de l'autel de la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*

Removing the altar of the Grotto
December 29th, 2014.


Retrait de l'autel de la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*

Removing the altar of the Grotto
December 29th, 2014.


Retrait de l'autel de la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*

Removing the altar of the Grotto
December 29th, 2014.


Retrait de l'autel de la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


2015-travaux Grotte-122-2 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


2015-travaux Grotte-123 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


2015-travaux Grotte-125 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


2015-travaux Grotte-127 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


2015-travaux Grotte-130-2 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


espace Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


espace Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


espace Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


espace Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


espace Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


espace Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


espace Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


espace Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux espace grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux espace grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux espace grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux espace grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux espace grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux espace grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux espace grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux espace grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux espace grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux espace grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


2015-trav-Grotte-80 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


2015-trav-Grotte-76 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


2015-trav-Grotte-82 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


2015-trav-Grotte-85 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


2015-trav-Grotte-83 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


2015-trav-Grotte-77 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


2015-trav-Grotte-78 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


2015-trav-Grotte-86 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


2015-travaux espace Grotte-140 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


Travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


Travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0084 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0082 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0078 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0051 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0050 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0049 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0048 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0045 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0044 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0043 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0047 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0042 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0040 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0039 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0038 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0037 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0036 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0035 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0034 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2014 Pellegrinaggio militare internazionale 0033 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux devant la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0036 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0035 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0034 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0033 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0031 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0030 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0029 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0028 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0027 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0025 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0023 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0022 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0021 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0020 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0019 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0018 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0017 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0016 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Luminous Mysteries decorating the Rosary Basilica


2010-092750B by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Statue of the Crowned Virgin


2010-092735 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Fortress upon the hill


2010-092736 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Saint Pius X Basilica (Organ pipes)


2010-092723J by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Upper Basilica


2010-092737 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Basilique Notre-Dame-du-Rosaire (en bas) et Basilique de l'Immaculée-Conception (aud dessus), Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Basilique de l'Immaculé Conception vue du gave de Pau, Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Grotte de Massabielle, Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Hotel de Nevers (Home for a few days)


2010-092603 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Gave de Pau et Basilique de l'Immaculée Conception


Gave de Pau et Basilique de l'Immaculée Conception, Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Basilique de l'Immaculée Conception, Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Boly Mill (Soubirous family lived here when Bernadette was born)


2010-092801 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Boly Mill (Soubirous family lived here when Bernadette was born)


2010-092802 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work at the Grotto*


travaux à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0011 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0010 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Military Pilgrimage 2014*


PMI 2014 Lourdes Photo Lacaze 0008 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


13 Mai 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Mai 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


09 Mai 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


06 Mai 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


05 Mai 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


03 Mai 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


10 Mai 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


04 Mai 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


02 Mai 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Thursday May 1st. U.S.A. Order Of Malta by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


30 Avril 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


29 avril 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


27 Avril 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


26 Avril 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


24 Avril 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


23 Avril 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


17 Avril 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Snow Lourdes February 2015*


Neige à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Snow Lourdes February 2015*


Neige à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Snow Lourdes February 2015*


Neige à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Snow Lourdes February 2015*


Neige à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Snow Lourdes February 2015*


Neige à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Snow Lourdes February 2015*


Neige à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Snow Lourdes February 2015*


Neige à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Snow Lourdes February 2015*


Neige à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Snow Lourdes February 2015*


Neige à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Snow Lourdes February 2015*


Neige à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Snow Lourdes February 2015*


Neige à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Snow Lourdes February 2015*


Neige à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Snow Lourdes February 2015*


Neige à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Snow Lourdes February 2015*


Neige à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Snow Lourdes February 2015*


Neige à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


journée de février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


journée de février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


Journée de février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


journée de février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


journée de février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Marian procession on 10th February 2015


procession mariale du 10 février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Marian procession on 10th February 2015


procession mariale du 10 février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


11 février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


11 février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


11 février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


11 février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


11 février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


11 février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


11 février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


11 février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


11 février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


11 février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


11 février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


11 février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


11 février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


11 février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - day of February 2015*


11 février 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, WWI monument


2010-092803 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, WWI monument


2010-092804 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, WWI monument


2010-092805 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass 08.07-2015*


Messa Internazionale 08-07-2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass 08.07-2015*


Messa Internazionale 08-07-2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass 08.07-2015*


Messa Internazionale 08-07-2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass 08.07-2015*


Messa Internazionale 08-07-2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass 08.07-2015*


Messa Internazionale 08-07-2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass 08.07-2015*


Messa Internazionale 08-07-2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass 08.07-2015*


Messa Internazionale 08-07-2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Eucharistic Procession of Lourdes 15/08/16*





Le Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*



> August 15, 2016, the feast of the Assumption, thousands of pilgrims participated in the International Mass in *Lourdes*, celebrated outdoors facing the Grotto of the Apparitions, on the prairie. At 15h, there was another highlight: the prayer for France.


Lourdes



Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - the feast of the Assumption*


Messe du 15 août 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Hotel de Nevers (Home for a few days)


2010-092602 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Hotel de Nevers (Breakfast room)


2010-092701 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Hotel de Biarritz across the road


2010-092703 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Esplanade of the Sanctuaries


2010-092704 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Silenced with prayer by Theresa Gjolaj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> Give thanks for all the blessings given to me. I'm gonna tell you a secret, I've held all my life. It's for you I live for, it's for you I die for. Waist-deep in thought.



Gone to a holy place to pray. by Theresa Gjolaj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> The thousands and thousands of people that visit Lourdes is amazing. Pictures will never do justice to the breathtaking ritual that takes part every night, the silence and the silent prayers whispered to the Heavens is nonetheless irreplaceable.



The prayers and hopes of fellow prilgrimages lighting the way by Theresa Gjolaj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> Saint Bernadette came by candle light on the 4th night as requested by Mary. This started the beautiful ritual of the candle ceremony. This was the beginning of the candle ceremony at Lourdes. This beautifully souled woman came and lit my candle for me and my mother. She came with a large group of people from a different part of France.



Stranger 11 Everywhere an angel walks amongst us, maybe this is what one looks like. by Theresa Gjolaj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Church of Lourdes, France by Theresa Gjolaj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*River Gave de Pau and Basilica of the Immaculate Conception, Lourdes*


Gave de Pau et Basilique de l'Immaculée Conception, Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Gave de Pau et Basilique de l'Immaculée Conception, Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi Umbra*


Unitalsi Umbra Via Crucis malati by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi Umbra*


Unitalsi Umbra Via Crucis malati by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi Umbra*


Unitalsi Umbra Via Crucis malati by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi Umbra*


Unitalsi Umbra Via Crucis malati by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi Umbra*


Unitalsi Umbra Via Crucis malati by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi Umbra*


Unitalsi Umbra Via Crucis malati by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi Umbra*


Unitalsi Umbra Via Crucis malati by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi Umbra*


Unitalsi Umbra Via Crucis malati by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi Umbra*


Unitalsi Umbra Via Crucis malati by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi Umbra*


Unitalsi Umbra Via Crucis malati by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi Umbra*


Unitalsi Umbra Via Crucis malati by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi Umbra*


Unitalsi Umbra Via Crucis malati by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi Umbra*


Unitalsi Umbra Via Crucis malati by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Saints by amgirl, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Cathedral Complex, Lourdes by amgirl, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


La Virgen by amgirl, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Stations of the Cross by amgirl, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Cathedral by amgirl, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Praying before the Virgin of Lourdes*


Rezando ante la Virgen de Lourdes by I.C.M. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


DSCF6722 by I.C.M. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The Tour de France 2015*

Wednesday, July 15, 2015, the cyclists of the Tour de France passed into the top of the Shrine of Lourdes, especially in front of the Accueil Notre-Dame, place of accommodation of sick and disabled pilgrims.


Passage du Tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The Tour de France 2015*


Passage du Tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The Tour de France 2015*


Passage du Tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The Tour de France 2015*


Passage du Tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The Tour de France 2015*


Passage du Tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The Tour de France 2015*


Passage du Tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The Tour de France 2015*


Passage du Tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The Tour de France 2015*


Passage du Tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The Tour de France 2015*


Passage du Tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The Tour de France 2015*


Passage du Tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The Tour de France 2015*


Passage du Tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Terminal bus Accueill Notre Dame 0004 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Saint Pius X Basilica*


2010-092723B by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2010-092722B by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


silence by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Heure Bleue sur Notre Dame du Rosaire - Blue Hour over Notre Dame du Rosaire by Vincent Haverlant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*


Fête de Notre-Dame du mont Carmel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*


Fête de Notre-Dame du mont Carmel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*


Fête de Notre-Dame du mont Carmel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*


Fête de Notre-Dame du mont Carmel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*


Fête de Notre-Dame du mont Carmel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*


Fête de Notre-Dame du mont Carmel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*


Fête de Notre-Dame du mont Carmel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*


Fête de Notre-Dame du mont Carmel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*


Fête de Notre-Dame du mont Carmel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*


Fête de Notre-Dame du mont Carmel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*


Fête de Notre-Dame du mont Carmel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*


Fête de Notre-Dame du mont Carmel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*


Fête de Notre-Dame du mont Carmel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*


Fête de Notre-Dame du mont Carmel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*


Fête de Notre-Dame du mont Carmel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*


Fête de Notre-Dame du mont Carmel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


streetphotography by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes street by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


dame by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe du 13 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe du 13 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe du 13 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe du 13 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe du 13 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe du 13 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe du 13 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe du 13 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Le foto di Marco a Lourdes 0012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Le foto di Marco a Lourdes 0007 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, July 2012 by Salome, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2010-092761 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2010-092765 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Rosary Basilica (Organ pipes)


2010-092719 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Saint Pius X Basilica


2010-092723D by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*, Upper Basilica (Organ pipes)


2010-092721C by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


The light of God. by Theresa Gjolaj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


The Grotto by Theresa Gjolaj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, contre jour en face de la Grotte by Vincent Haverlant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


waiting by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


this is no time by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Congress of mercy*


congrés de la miséricorde by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Congress of mercy*


congrés de la miséricorde by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Congress of mercy*


congrés de la miséricorde by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Congress of mercy*


congrés de la miséricorde by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Congress of mercy*


congrés de la miséricorde by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Congress of mercy*


congrés de la miséricorde by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Congress of mercy*


congrés de la miséricorde by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Congress of mercy*


congrés de la miséricorde by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Congress of mercy*


congrés de la miséricorde by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Congress of mercy*


congrés de la miséricorde by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Congress of mercy*


congrés de la miséricorde by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Le foto di Marco a Lourdes 0011 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


16 Janvier 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


29 Decembre 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


14 Decembre 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


12 Decembre 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20 Decembre 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


15 Janvier 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Janvier 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


7 Janvier 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*

Sunday, September 13th, 2015.


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Torchlight Procession*


2010-092759 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Upper Basilica*

2010-092721B by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


woman by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


generations by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


look by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


incoming by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi opening*


ouverture Unitalsi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi opening*


Messe de l'unitalsi en face de la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi opening*


Messe de l'unitalsi en face de la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi opening*


Messe de l'unitalsi en face de la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi opening*


Messe de l'unitalsi en face de la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi opening*


procession mariale de l'unitalsi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi opening*


ouverture Unitalsi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi*


Messe Unitalsi en face de la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi*


Messe Unitalsi en face de la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi*


procession mariale de l'unitalsi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi*


Messe Unitalsi en face de la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi*


Messe Unitalsi en face de la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi*


Messe Unitalsi en face de la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi*


Messe Unitalsi en face de la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi*


Messe Unitalsi en face de la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi*


Messe Unitalsi en face de la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi*


Messe Unitalsi en face de la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi*


Messe Unitalsi en face de la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi*


procession mariale de l'unitalsi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Unitalsi*


Messe Unitalsi en face de la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass at Esplanade, Unitalsi*


messe sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - televised Mass at the Grotto*


Mees télévisée à la grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


21 Novembre 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


1er Décembre 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


31 Octobre 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


29 Novembre 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


28 Novembre 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


25 Novembre 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20 Novembre 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


14 Novembre 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


alone by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Monte Carlo, Monaco*


transit by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Quand le silence devient prière by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, The Crypt*


2010-092720D by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Rosary Basilica*


2010-092715 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Basilica of the Immaculate Conception*


2010-092708 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Basilica of the Immaculate Conception and Basilica of Our Lady of the Rosary*


2010-092706 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


8 Novembre 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


5 Novembre 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


30 Octobre 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

djole13 said:


> *Lourdes*
> 
> 
> transit by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


This is not Lourdes; *its Monte Carlo, Monaco*


----------



## djole13

christos-greece said:


> This is not Lourdes; *its Monte Carlo, Monaco*



Many thanks *christos-greece* for the correction!
Glad friends watch my posts. :cheers:


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Back in pictures on the pilgrimage of the Rosary*


Rosaire 2015 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


PioX by Luca Sironi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


PioX by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Prayer for Paris and Beirut*


Prière pour Paris et Beyrouth by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Procession mariale de la fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Procession mariale de la fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Procession mariale de la fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Procession mariale de la fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Procession mariale de la fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Procession mariale de la fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Procession mariale de la fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Procession mariale de la fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Procession mariale de la fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Ouverture de la porte sainte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Ouverture de la porte sainte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Ouverture de la porte sainte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Ouverture de la porte sainte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Ouverture de la porte sainte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Ouverture de la porte sainte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Procession mariale de la fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Ouverture de la porte sainte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Procession mariale de la fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Procession mariale de la fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Ouverture de la porte sainte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8, 2015 - feast the Immaculate Conception*


Fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice new photos from Lourdes


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Nativity scenes*


chemin des crèches by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mercredi 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mercredi 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mercredi 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mercredi 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mercredi 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mercredi 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mercredi 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mercredi 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mercredi 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mercredi 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mercredi 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mercredi 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mercredi 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mercredi 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mercredi 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mercredi 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mercredi 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Février 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Février 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Février 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Février 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Février 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Février 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Février 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Février 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Février 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Février 2016 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


12 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


12 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


12 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


12 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


12 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


12 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


12 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Visit of the Ambassador Taïwan in the Sanctuary*


Visite de Mr & Mrs Zhang Ming-Zhong by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Visit of the Ambassador Taïwan in the Sanctuary*


Visite de Mr & Mrs Zhang Ming-Zhong by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Visit of the Ambassador Taïwan in the Sanctuary*


Visite de Mr & Mrs Zhang Ming-Zhong by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Visit of the Ambassador Taïwan in the Sanctuary*


Visite de Mr & Mrs Zhang Ming-Zhong by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Visit of the Ambassador Taïwan in the Sanctuary*


Visite de Mr & Mrs Zhang Ming-Zhong by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Visit of the Ambassador Taïwan in the Sanctuary*


Visite de Mr & Mrs Zhang Ming-Zhong by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Visit of the Ambassador Taïwan in the Sanctuary*


Visite de Mr & Mrs Zhang Ming-Zhong by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Visit of the Ambassador Taïwan in the Sanctuary*


Visite de Mr & Mrs Zhang Ming-Zhong by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Visit of the Ambassador Taïwan in the Sanctuary*


Visite de Mr & Mrs Zhang Ming-Zhong by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Visit of the Ambassador Taïwan in the Sanctuary*


Visite de Mr & Mrs Zhang Ming-Zhong by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Visit of the Ambassador Taïwan in the Sanctuary*


Visite de Mr & Mrs Zhang Ming-Zhong by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Visit of the Ambassador Taïwan in the Sanctuary*


Visite de Mr & Mrs Zhang Ming-Zhong by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


woman by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


walking alone by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


reflections by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes - 0498 - IMG_3978 by emacol09, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes - 0507 - IMG_3963 by emacol09, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


DSCF2895 by I.C.M. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


DSCF6764 by I.C.M. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by amgirl, on Flickr


----------



## angrybird2411

The picture above was beautiful. Thanks for @djole13 the information you have shared.


----------



## djole13

angrybird2411 said:


> The picture above was beautiful. Thanks for @djole13 the information you have shared.



Thank you :cheers:


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good Friday 2016*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good Friday 2016*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good Friday 2016*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good Friday 2016*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good Friday 2016*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good Friday 2016*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good Friday 2016*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good Friday 2016*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good Friday 2016*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good Friday 2016*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good Friday 2016*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good Friday 2016*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good Friday 2016*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good Friday 2016*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good Friday 2016*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good Friday 2016*


Chemin de croix des espélugues by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


June 29th 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


22 Juin 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Frat Lundi Matin by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT* - Marian procession and celebrations


Procession Mariale et célébration by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT* - Marian procession and celebrations


Procession Mariale et célébration by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT* - Marian procession and celebrations


Procession Mariale et célébration by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT* - Marian procession and celebrations


Procession Mariale et célébration by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT* - Marian procession and celebrations


Procession Mariale et célébration by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT* - Marian procession and celebrations


Procession Mariale et célébration by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT* - Marian procession and celebrations


Procession Mariale et célébration by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT* - Marian procession and celebrations


Procession Mariale et célébration by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT* - Marian procession and celebrations


Procession Mariale et célébration by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT* - Marian procession and celebrations


Procession Mariale et célébration by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT* - Marian procession and celebrations


Procession Mariale et célébration by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT* - Marian procession and celebrations


Procession Mariale et célébration by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT* - Marian procession and celebrations


Procession Mariale et célébration by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT* - Marian procession and celebrations


Procession Mariale et célébration by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT* - Marian procession and celebrations


Procession Mariale et célébration by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT* - Marian procession and celebrations


Procession Mariale et célébration by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Youth pilgrimage of FRAT*


Procession Mariale et célébration by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes Frat 2016 - Mass and Anointing*


Messe et onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


April 15th 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


13 Avril 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


April 12th 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


9 avril 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


19 Avril 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


April 18th 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


April 14th 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2 avril 2005 – 2 avril 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


BONUS 19 Mars 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


March 11th 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


07 Aprile 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


21 Mars 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20 Mars 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


18 Mars 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


15 Mars 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


12 Mars 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


13 Mars 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


19 Mars 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


28 Mars 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


29 Mars 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Ambiance du Frat , mercredi après midi by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Frat soirée louange by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat atmosphere of Wednesday afternoon*


Frat soirée louange by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


sisters by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


reconciliation by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pélerinage de Nanterre à Lourdes 2009 by Vincent Haverlant, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Parish Church, Lourdes*


Eglise paroissiale, Lourdes / Parish church, Lourdes by Vincent Haverlant, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Candles by emacol09, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes - 0526 - IMG_4032 by emacol09, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by amgirl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by amgirl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes 2009 by Ruya, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Ruya, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


12 Février 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Février 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Febbraio 2013 Lourdes0002 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

10 Février 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

9Février 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


22 Janvier 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


21 Janvier 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


7 Décembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*150 years of the chaplains of Lourdes*


150 ans des chapelains de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


void by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


5 Décembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


11 Febbraio 2013 Lourdes0000 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


30 Novembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


29 Novembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


27 Novembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


22 Novembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


15 Novembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


14 Novembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


13 Novembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


3 Décembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


4 Décembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


6 Décembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


6 Novembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


6 Novembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


5 Novembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


28 Octobre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


16 Octobre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


7 Novembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


10 Novembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


13 Octobre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - First Communion Jubilee*


Jubilé des premières communions by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Les sanctuaires de Lourdes by Vincent Haverlant, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Eglise paroissiale, Lourdes / Parish church, Lourdes by Vincent Haverlant, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Vierge couronnée by Vincent Haverlant, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


14 Septembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


September 13th 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


12 Septembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


September 11th 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


September 8th 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Bonus photo by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


7 Septembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


5 Septembre 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


La Liturgie by Michael O'Brien, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


(F)light of steps by Richard Gubbels, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Carrying the Virgin Mother by Fr Lawrence Lew, O.P., on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


women by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


priests by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


August 27th 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


August 26th 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


August 25th 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

August 24th 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


listening by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


alone by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes by emacol09, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


The Lights Of The Faith by emacol09, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


DSCF6544 by I.C.M. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


En Lourdes by I.C.M. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by amgirl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by amgirl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Rosary Basilica: The Holy Door by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


The beauty by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Views on views*



> Imagine this being your first view of the city of Lourdes after a long day of traveling. Well worth it.



Views on views by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bridge over not so troubled waters*



> There are a total of four (as of now) bridges connecting the northern part of Lourdes to the southern part. This is how our group got to and from service at the Grotto or piscines daily.



Bridge over not so troubled waters by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Daily views*


Daily views by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One fort hill*



> This structure was formerly a castle, dating back to the time of Charlemagne.



One fort hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Bridge over not so troubled waters*



> The Gave de Pau may just be my favorite river. Just look at that color!



Bridge over not so troubled waters by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Home Notre Dame*


Accueil Notre Dame by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Admiring the view*


Admiring the view by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Mountain do? by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary Basilica*



> Our first view of this stunning basilica.



Rosary Basilica by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Take the long way home*



> After an afternoon of service, we'd go out St. Michel's gate & enjoy some tea or gelato and then return home on this route, north of the river. If you look closely, you can see some fellow volunteers doing the same.



Take the long way home by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Notre Dame de Lourdes*



> Prie pour nous.


Our Lady of Lourdes Pray for us.

Notre Dame de Lourdes by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hail Holy Queen*



> This crown easily beats anything the Royal Family's ever worn.



Hail Holy Queen by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hail Holy Queen*


Hail Holy Queen by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hail Holy Queen*


Hail Holy Queen by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A Palmy day in Lourdes*



> Yes, palm trees. What?



A Palmy day in Lourdes by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary Basilica*



> The two walkways that spun off of the upper Basilica reminded me of the story of Bernadette and how she described seeing Our Lady, arms outstretched as if to embrace the sound Bernadette.



Rosary Basilica by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Confession time*



> If there's any place in the world to confess, it's right here. Starting at 2:30, you can step in and confess to priests in your language!



Confession time by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary Basilica*



> Every view of this magnificent structure was incredibly beautiful in it's own way.



Rosary Basilica by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The CROWN*



> It shined even on the cloudiest of days.



The CROWN. by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Living Stations of the Cross*



> If you're in good hiking shape and have an hour to spare, I highly recommend visiting the high stations of the cross. Each station is life-sized and as you follow each station, it truly feels like you're climbing Mount Calvary.



Living Stations of the Cross by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The Jubilee Year of Mercy*


The Jubilee Year of Mercy by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hail Holy Queen*



> Another view of that beautiful crown.



Hail Holy Queen by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pope Pius IX*



> This mosaic of Pope Pius IX at the entrance of the Upper Basilica was one amongst many beautiful mosaics around the sanctuary.



Pope Pius IX by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The castle*



> Or fort? It's a debatable debate.



The castle. by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Hail Holy Queen*



> Enthroned above.



Hail Holy Queen by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Views from the Upper Basilica*



> The French countryside never failed to wow.



Views from the Upper Basilica by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Group shot!*


Group shot! by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*View from within..*

The upper Basilica.


View from within.. by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Inside the Upper Basilica*


Inside the Upper Basilica by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lamps galore!*


Lamps galore! by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Upper Basilica Chapel*



> Our first Mass in Lourdes was celebrated in the back of the Upper Basilica. (I'll try to sit up in the front next time)



Upper Basilica Chapel by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pre- Mass Father John!*



> Thanks for a fantastic first Mass (and homily)!



Pre- Mass Father John! by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Professional Lector*



> This truly was an honor to be able to hold a private mass in such a beautiful chapel. Also, shoutout to JohnAnthony for doing a great job behind the podium.



Professional Lector by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Crown at twilight*



> This picture may just be another one of my favorites.



Crown at twilight by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*As a storm rolls in*



> Yet another view from the Upper Basilica.



As a storm rolls in by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Clock Tower*



> The clock on the side of the upper Basilica may just give Big Ben a run for its money (the bells sure did).



Clock Tower by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*In Bernadette's Footsteps*



> A tour isn't complete without a fancy lamp.



In Bernadette's Footsteps by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*As yellow as caramel*



> A better view of the home of the Carmelites.



As yellow as caramel by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*In Bernadette's Footsteps*



> At this point we hadn't seen the grotto yet, so we were all itching to run down this walkway ((as fast as our jet lagged bodies could allow).



In Bernadette's Footsteps by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*In Bernadette's Footsteps*



> Fun fact: where this photo was taken is the path Bernadette would taken to visit the grotto.



In Bernadette's Footsteps by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*In Bernadette's footsteps*



> The clouds always managed to surprise me ever time I took out my camera. This is a view of the back of the Rosary Basilica.



In Bernadette's footsteps by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*In Bernadette's footsteps*



> Yet another view from the pathway down to the Grotto.



In Bernadette's footsteps by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*In Bernadette's footsteps*


In Bernadette's footsteps by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*In Bernadette's footsteps*


In Bernadette's footsteps by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Le Grotte*



> Eastern view.



Le Grotte by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Le Grotte*



> Much of what free time we had would be spent here. Notice the statue of Our Lady peeking out from the back.



Le Grotte by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Le Grotte*



> Words simply cannot describe the collective feeling here.



Le Grotte by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Le Grotte*



> If you look closely, the walls of the grotto has been touched so many times that it feels much smoother than it looks.



Le Grotte by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Le Grotte*



> What Our Lady said to Bernadette: "Que soy era Immaculate Concepciou" or "I am the Immaculate Conception".



Le Grotte by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Le Grotte*


Le Grotte by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Le Grotte*


Le Grotte by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> Que soy era Immaculada Councepciou
> The Grotto. Even at the busiest times of day, it's the most peaceful haven in all of Lourdes.



Que soy era Immaculada Councepciou by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Le Grotte* - Lourdes - The Grotto


Le Grotte by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Rosary Basilica*


Rosary Basilica by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary Basilica: The Holy Door*



> For this Jubilee of Mercy Pope Francis wanted a Door of Mercy in each diocese so that everyone throughout the world may be able to celebrate the Jubilee. In Lourdes, this door is at Saint Michael’s gate entrance to the Sanctuary.



Rosary Basilica: The Holy Door by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Living Stations*



> Notice the cross peeking out from the mountain of trees.



Living Stations by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Eye of a Hurricane*



> The weather in Lourdes was a temperamental as Florida's, but it made for some incredible photography. Here's one of my favorite pictures from this trip.



Eye of a Hurricane by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes at night*



> After the Rosary procession Lourdes became noticeably quieter, but still full of people.



Lourdes at night by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes at night*



> Believe it or not this was taken around 8 pm local time.



Lourdes at night by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes at night*



> Here's another view of the Gave de Pau. (If you look at the bottom left, Casa Italia was home to some fantastic pizza.)



Lourdes at night by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes at Night*


Lourdes at Night by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes at night*


Lourdes at night by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*"Good afternoon Bernadette!"*



> Pro tip: One can never walk past St. Bernadette without greeting her.



"Good afternoon Bernadette!" by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes at night*


Lourdes at night by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes at night*



> If you look closely, you can see tiny little candles surrounding the Rosary Basilica. This was taken in the middle of the Rosary Procession.



Lourdes at night by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes at night*


Lourdes at night by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes at night*


Lourdes at night by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Good morning Lourdes!*



> And boy, was every morning a treasure to wake up to.



Good morning Lourdes! by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Cloudy with a chance of*



> Beautiful scenery!



Cloudy with a chance of by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Early morning fog*



> Those hues of green!



Early morning fog by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## Antonio227

Interesting.


----------



## djole13

Antonio227 said:


> Interesting.



Thank you for visiting Lourdes of thread! :cheers:


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Jubilee of the priests*

Jubilé des prêtres by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Jubilee of the priests*

Jubilé des prêtres by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Jubilee of the priests*

congrès des prêtres by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Jubilee of the priests*

congrès des prêtres by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Jubilee of the priests*

congrès des prêtres by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Jubilee of the priests*

congrès des prêtres by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Jubilee of the priests*

congrès des prêtres by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Jubilee of the priests*

congrès des prêtres by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Jubilee of the priests*

congrès des prêtres by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Jubilee of the priests*

congrès des prêtres by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Jubilee of the priests*

congrès des prêtres by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes - winter time by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

prayer in solitude by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes the city by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes the city by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by ValerieBoulva, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes by ValerieBoulva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Basilica of St. Pius X*

Basilica of St. Pius X by Son Tung Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*


A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - A tour of the town*

A tour of the town by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good afternoon Pyrenees!*

Good afternoon Pyrenees! by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good afternoon Pyrenees!*

Good afternoon Pyrenees! by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good afternoon Pyrenees!*

Good afternoon Pyrenees! by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good afternoon Pyrenees!*

Good afternoon Pyrenees! by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good afternoon Pyrenees!*

Good afternoon Pyrenees! by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good afternoon Pyrenees!*

Good afternoon Pyrenees! by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good afternoon Pyrenees!*

Good afternoon Pyrenees! by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good afternoon Pyrenees!*

Good afternoon Pyrenees! by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Good afternoon Pyrenees!*

Good afternoon Pyrenees! by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Inside the Upper Basilica*

Inside the Upper Basilica by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Inside the Upper Basilica*

Inside the Upper Basilica by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Inside the Upper Basilica*

Inside the Upper Basilica by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Afternoon Views*

Afternoon Views by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Afternoon Views*

Afternoon Views by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Afternoon Views*

Afternoon Views by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Afternoon Views*

Afternoon Views by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Afternoon Views*

Afternoon Views by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Afternoon Views*

Afternoon Views by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Afternoon Views*

Afternoon Views by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary Procession Ready!*



> This night the ladies of our group got to sing in the international choir while the men were on duty in the square.


Rosary Procession Ready! by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - After Hours*



> As is the Rosary Basilica


Lourdes After Hours by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Clear Skies*

Clear Skies by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Clear Skies*

Clear Skies by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes - 0530 - IMG_4055 by emacol09, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

with dad by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

alone by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes, France by amgirl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes by Elena S, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

roll in by Christophe BENOIT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon*

contre plongée palais des papes by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon*

belle façade by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon*

le palais des papes by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon*

Notre Dame des Doms by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon*

Villeneuve lez Avignon vue du rocher des Doms by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon*

du bout du pont d'Avignon by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon*

pont d'Avignon (détail) by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*

porte d'Aude, cité de Carcassone by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*

au pied des remparts by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*

le soir tombe sur la cité by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne*

porte de Narbonne, cité de Carcassone by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_120158 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_121623 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_123730 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_124252 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes by A guy called John, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Basilica of the Immaculate Conception, Lourdes by A guy called John, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_130353 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_131017 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_131038 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_131731 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_154603 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_154413 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_150802 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_150647 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_150618 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_150603 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_150454 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_150427 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Our Lady of Lourdes, France by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_134310_Richtone(HDR) by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Clear Skies*

Clear Skies by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Clear Skies*

Clear Skies by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Clear Skies*

Clear Skies by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Clear Skies*

Clear Skies by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Clear Skies*

Clear Skies by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Cloud Cover*

Cloud Cover by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Cloud Cover*

Cloud Cover by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Cloud Cover*

Cloud Cover by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Cloud Cover*

Cloud Cover by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Cloud Cover*

Cloud Cover by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Cloud Cover*

Cloud Cover by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Cloud Cover*

Cloud Cover by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Cloud Cover*

Cloud Cover by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Cloud Cover*



> Don't be shy, magpie! (a Meg shot)


Cloud Cover by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Cloud Cover*



> Sing on little man, sing on.


Cloud Cover by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Cloud Cover*

Cloud Cover by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Cloud Cover*

Cloud Cover by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Cloud Cover*



> if you look closely, you can see the entrance to the men's and women's baths.


Cloud Cover by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Cloud Cover*

Cloud Cover by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Eucharistic Procession*

Eucharistic Procession by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_131248 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_131141 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_131622 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_150416 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_150347 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_145458 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_145131 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_140613 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_134146_Richtone(HDR) by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_131736 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_135701_Richtone(HDR) by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_142329 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_143959 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_144812 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_150325 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_150119 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_145257 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_144418 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_124312 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_130335 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

pencil87 said:


> Shrine of Mary Help of Christians, Turin beautiful



Thank you :cheers:


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Provence - Une nuit à Avignon... by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Villeneuve-Les-Avignon, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

Provence - Avignon by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Avignon - parking position by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Villeneuve-Les-Avignon, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

Provence - Avignon by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Avignon - Grande Roue by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Provence - Avignon by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, France*

tour Philippe le Bel by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, France*

la guinguette by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, France*

la vieille Américaine by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, France*

la grille by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*


le petit train by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*


derrière les remparts, cité de Carcassone by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*

puis la nuit tombe by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*

l'orage approche by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*

quand les derniers rayons de soleil baignent les façades et le vieux pont by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, France*

le palais des papes by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, France*

fontaine provençale by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, France*

détail façade musée du petit palais by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cloud cover*

Cloud Cover by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - cloud cover*

Cloud Cover by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Sundown*

Sundown by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Sundown*

Sundown by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Paint the Sky*

Paint the Sky by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Paint the Sky*

Paint the Sky by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Paint the Sky*

Paint the Sky by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Paint the Sky*



> This might just be my favorite photo of the trip.



Paint the Sky by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Paint the Sky*



> My favorite French breakfast. There I said it.



Paint the Sky by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Paint the Sky*



> Men on duty.



Paint the Sky by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Paint the Sky*

Paint the Sky by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Paint the Sky*

Paint the Sky by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Paint the Sky*

Paint the Sky by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Paint the Sky*

Paint the Sky by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Paint the Sky*



> The best bakery in all of Lourdes. Hands down.


Paint the Sky by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Paint the Sky*

Paint the Sky by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Paint the Sky*



> SO MUCH BREAD.


Paint the Sky by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - On Duty*

On Duty by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - On Duty*

On Duty by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - On Duty*

On Duty by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national*

Ouverture du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

DSC_9626 by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes by ValerieBoulva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes by ValerieBoulva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Unitalsi - Nazionale 2011 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Unitalsi - Nazionale 2011 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Unitalsi - Nazionale 2011 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

187 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

186 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Procession mariale du 22 août 2011 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Basilica S.Pio X by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

prayer by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes - 0532 - IMG_4064 by emacol09, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes by amgirl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_132512 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_145837 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_145709 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Our Lady of Lourdes, France by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_134810 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Family of Our Lady of Lourdes*

Famille de Notre-Dame de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Wow again and again Josip, 
" Our Lady of Lourdes :angel: " Loves Us all always and forever to Everyone Here :grouphug: ,Amen to you Djole13, and Everyone here in our # 1 , almost 15 Years Great World Wide Website site of # 1 SkyScraperCity Dot com :banana:,
Thanks again Djole13:cheers:, 
and May The Lady of Lourdes:angel1: Bless you and All Of Us around Our Happy Free World of Togetherness and Love, Peace , Joy and Happiness,
Chuck ! , :cheers2: 
Keep the Faith Josip, !!


djole13 said:


> *Lourdes - After Hours*
> 
> 
> Lourdes After Hours by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^WOW Coffee  ! ,Now, My/Our Josip this is Our Kind Of Shop[pie]:lol: ! Beautiful Place to go before and After Seeing " Our Lady Of Lourdes :angel:, Djole13, My /Our SSC Brother and Fantastic and Wonderful SSC Friend to Everyone Here :grouphug:
> Djole13 :cheers: , Your the Greatest , Thanks for ALL of yours and these beautiful Our Lady of Lourdes Photos,
> may the World Peace, JOY and Happiness be with you and Your Happy Free Family and all the Happy free World Of the # 1 SkyScraperCity dot Com,
> almost 15 Years World Wide Website , Always and Forever be with You always and Forever, Amen Josip :banana:,
> \Thanks from Everyone here :cheers2:



Smiling :lol:, My friend and brother , Chuck :hug:, can and beer :cheers1: with coffee !
Let us all preserve and protect, Our Lady Of Lourdes :angel: !
:wave: Josip !


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*



> Our chosen form of transportation.


All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*



> Pré-Funiculaire ride up the mountain. For those of you who may not know, the Funiculaire is like a vertical train, and the only way up the mountain for those not daring enough to walk or bike up.


All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


19 Aout 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting people with disabilities*

rencontre-nationale (13) by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting people with disabilities*

rencontre-nationale (12) by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting people with disabilities*

rencontre-nationale (11) by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting people with disabilities*

rencontre-nationale (10) by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting people with disabilities*

rencontre-nationale (7) by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting people with disabilities*

rencontre-nationale (6) by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting people with disabilities*

rencontre-nationale (37) by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting people with disabilities*

Ouverture du rassemblement by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting people with disabilities*

Ouverture du rassemblement by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting people with disabilities*

Ouverture du rassemblement by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting people with disabilities*

Ouverture du rassemblement by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting people with disabilities*

Ouverture du rassemblement by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting people with disabilities*

Ouverture du rassemblement by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting people with disabilities*

Ouverture du rassemblement by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting people with disabilities*

Ouverture du rassemblement by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Meeting people with disabilities*

Ouverture du rassemblement by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes architecture by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

St. Bernadette's Family Home by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Inside the St. Bernadette's Family Home by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

la tour de l'horloge vue du rocher des Doms by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

enchevêtrement architectural  by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

un banc face au Rhône by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

la tour de l'horloge de l'exterieur des remparts by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Carcassonne, France*

allez, une petite derniere  by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_144901 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_144743 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Our Lady of Lourdes, France by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20140721_135749 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Dame OFTAL by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Hospitalier by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes by ValerieBoulva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

St. Maria statue by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Basilica of the Immaculate Conception by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Santuario de Lourdes ...Francia by jaime salazar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Santuario de Lourdes ...Francia by jaime salazar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes Francia by jaime salazar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

LOURDES by Eli.b., on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

pilgrims by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*



> Some of my favorite views (and pictures) came from the top of the fort!


One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Visiting Lourdes by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Visiting Lourdes by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Visiting Lourdes by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Ave Maria, Lourdes by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_142202 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_144332 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_134646 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_141557_Richtone(HDR) by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

for you by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

in memory by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes by ValerieBoulva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Underground Basilica of St. Pius X by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

St. Maria statue by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Statue of Our Lady of Lourdes in the Grotto by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Basilica of the Immaculate Conception*

Basilica of the Immaculate Conception by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Basilica of the Immaculate Conception*

Basilica of the Immaculate Conception by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

Hotel Morderne by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

reflets by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

nous aussi, nous avons des bateaux mouches  by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Le pont d'Avignon by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*

Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*

Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*

Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*

Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*

Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*

Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*


Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*


Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*


Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*

Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*

Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*

Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*

Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*

Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*

Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*

Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*

Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Plenary Assembly of Bishops 2016*

Messe télévisée de l'asemblée plénière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


14 giugno 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


28 Mai 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Closing of the Jubilee Year of Mercy and inauguration of the Way of Consolation*

Clôture de l'année jubilaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Closing of the Jubilee Year of Mercy and inauguration of the Way of Consolation*

Clôture de l'année jubilaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Closing of the Jubilee Year of Mercy and inauguration of the Way of Consolation*

Clôture de l'année jubilaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Closing of the Jubilee Year of Mercy and inauguration of the Way of Consolation*

Clôture de l'année jubilaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Closing of the Jubilee Year of Mercy and inauguration of the Way of Consolation*

Clôture de l'année jubilaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Closing of the Jubilee Year of Mercy and inauguration of the Way of Consolation*

Clôture de l'année jubilaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Closing of the Jubilee Year of Mercy and inauguration of the Way of Consolation*

Clôture de l'année jubilaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Closing of the Jubilee Year of Mercy and inauguration of the Way of Consolation*

Clôture de l'année jubilaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Closing of the Jubilee Year of Mercy and inauguration of the Way of Consolation*

Clôture de l'année jubilaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Closing of the Jubilee Year of Mercy and inauguration of the Way of Consolation*

Clôture de l'année jubilaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Closing of the Jubilee Year of Mercy and inauguration of the Way of Consolation*

Clôture de l'année jubilaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Closing of the Jubilee Year of Mercy and inauguration of the Way of Consolation*

Clôture de l'année jubilaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Closing of the Jubilee Year of Mercy and inauguration of the Way of Consolation*

Clôture de l'année jubilaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Closing of the Jubilee Year of Mercy and inauguration of the Way of Consolation*

Clôture de l'année jubilaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Closing of the Jubilee Year of Mercy and inauguration of the Way of Consolation*

Clôture de l'année jubilaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*


Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*


Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*


Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*


Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*


Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*


Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*


Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*


Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*


Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017*

Travaux - Hiver 2016/2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardin des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardin des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardin des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardin des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardin des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardin des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardin des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardin des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardin des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardin des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardin des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardin des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardin des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardin des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - For the Feast of the Assumption*



> For the Feast of the Assumption (the Assumption to Heaven of the Blessed Virgin Mary), there are many thousands of pilgrims expected to arrive in the Marian city in the Pyrenees. On the morning of the 15th August 2017, the International Mass will be consecrated at 10am on the Prairie of the Sanctuary and will be presided over by Mgr Nicolas Brouwet, Bishop of Tarbes and Lourdes. One of the main highlights of the Feast will be the Marian Torchlight Procession commencing at 9.00pm on the evening of the 15thAugust, but which will also take place on the 14th August, the evening before.


Lourdes Sanctuaire

Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - For the Feast of the Assumption*

Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - For the Feast of the Assumption*

Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - For the Feast of the Assumption*

Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - For the Feast of the Assumption*

Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - For the Feast of the Assumption*

Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - For the Feast of the Assumption*

Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - For the Feast of the Assumption*

Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - For the Feast of the Assumption*

Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - For the Feast of the Assumption*

Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Visiting the Grotto of the Apparitions*

August 8nd, 2016.





Le Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes



> Walk towards the Grotto of the Apparitions and enter beneath the rock: you will see the spring and the famous statue of Our Lady of Lourdes; an unforgettable experience. The Grotto is the site of the extraordinary events which took place in 1858.


Lourdes Sanctuaire


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*

procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Marian Procession*


procession mariale du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Ambiance au 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Ambiance au 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Ambiance au 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l.

*Congrat for the 10,000 posts, 
very well done job,

keep going*

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## djole13

jose l. said:


> *Congrat for the 10,000 posts,
> very well done job,
> 
> keep going*
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:



Thank you very much to my friend. 
^^ Was in our hearts, Our Lady of Lourdes. ^^

:hug: my friend *jose l :cheers:
*


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## Pioter Sk.

Hi! What a great photos of Lourdes! Greetings from Poland!  I would like to invite you to visit theme connected with Czestochowa which is a *twin city* of Lourdes! [Częstochowa] kadry subiektywne http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1971702


----------



## djole13

Pioter Sk. said:


> Hi! What a great photos of Lourdes! Greetings from Poland!  I would like to invite you to visit theme connected with Czestochowa which is a *twin city* of Lourdes! [Częstochowa] kadry subiektywne http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1971702



Thank you very much, hello from Croatia. :cheers:


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Pèlerinage des assomptionnistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Ambiance au 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Ambiance au 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Ambiance au 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Ambiance au 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Ambiance au 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Ambiance au 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

messe et onctions des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Basilica of the Immaculate Conception by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Basilica of the Immaculate Conception by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

100 years old chair lift to Le Pic du Je by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardin des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardin des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

Lourdes the city by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary Basilica at night, during the Torchlight Procession*

Rosary Basilica at midnight, during the Torchlight Procession by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary Basilica at night, during the Torchlight Procession*

Rosary Basilica at midnight, during the Torchlight Procession by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary Basilica at night, during the Torchlight Procession*

Rosary Basilica at midnight, during the Torchlight Procession by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - St. Maria statue*

St. Maria statue by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The Pyrenean foothills*

The Pyrenean foothills by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The château fort de Lourdes*

The château fort de Lourdes by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Dame OFTAL by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

feel by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

priere a la Grotte by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

pilgrims by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

OFTAL volunteers by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

il calore di un abbraccio by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


LOURDES by franck besrest, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


LOURDES-5 by franck besrest, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


LOURDES SENS DESSUS DESSOUS by franck besrest, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


LOURDES-2 by franck besrest, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes by FishEye by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Ave Maria, Lourdes by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

L'église paroissiale de Lourdes by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and All the Gold*

All the Green and All the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*



> Only wandering the streets did I see this mini Grotto replica at the back of a souvenir shop/ atrium.


One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - One Fort Hill*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Cloud Cover*

Cloud Cover by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*



> Of course we had Mass on top of the mountain.


All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*


travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Works - Winter 2016/2017 - Works of garden fountain*

travaux jardins des fontaines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Conference of Cardinal Mûller - 8 December 2016*

Conférence du cardinal Mûller by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Conference of Cardinal Mûller - 8 December 2016*

Conférence du cardinal Mûller by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Conference of Cardinal Mûller - 8 December 2016*

Conférence du cardinal Mûller by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto - 8 December 2016*

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto - 8 December 2016*

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto - 8 December 2016*

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto - 8 December 2016*

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto - 8 December 2016*

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian Procession, of the Feast of the Immaculate Conception - December 8th, 2016*

procession mariale dela fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian Procession, of the Feast of the Immaculate Conception - December 8th, 2016*

procession mariale dela fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian Procession, of the Feast of the Immaculate Conception - December 8th, 2016*

procession mariale dela fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian Procession, of the Feast of the Immaculate Conception - December 8th, 2016*

procession mariale dela fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian Procession, of the Feast of the Immaculate Conception - December 8th, 2016*

procession mariale dela fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian Procession, of the Feast of the Immaculate Conception - December 8th, 2016*

procession mariale dela fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian Procession, of the Feast of the Immaculate Conception - December 8th, 2016*

procession mariale dela fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian Procession, of the Feast of the Immaculate Conception - December 8th, 2016*

procession mariale dela fête de l'Immaculée Conception by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes by FishEye by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes, France by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Ave Maria, Lourdes by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes, night walk not far away to Massabielle Grotte by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_145943 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_141727_Richtone(HDR) by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_124048 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_134914 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

reconciliation by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

passage interdit by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

reflets by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

pilgrims by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Seminar on February 11th, 2017*

colloque by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Seminar on February 11th, 2017*

colloque by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Seminar on February 11th, 2017*

colloque by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Seminar on February 11th, 2017*

colloque by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Seminar on February 11th, 2017*

journées de février 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Seminar on February 11th, 2017*

journées de février 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Seminar on February 11th, 2017*

journées de février 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Seminar on February 11th, 2017*

journées de février 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Seminar on February 11th, 2017*

journées de février 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Seminar on February 11th, 2017*

colloque de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Seminar on February 11th, 2017*

colloque de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Seminar on February 11th, 2017*

colloque de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Italian rosary, February 11th, 2017*

chapelet italien by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Italian rosary, February 11th, 2017*

chapelet italien by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Italian rosary, February 11th, 2017*

chapelet italien by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Italian rosary, February 11th, 2017*

chapelet italien by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian Procession, February 10th, 2017*

Procession mariale du 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian Procession, February 10th, 2017*

Procession mariale du 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian Procession, February 10th, 2017*

Procession mariale du 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian Procession, February 10th, 2017*

Procession mariale du 10 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*


matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - morning of 11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

matinée du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*


onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*


onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - anointing and blessing of the sick - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

onction et bénédiction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Way of the Cross on the Espélugues Hill by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes by ValerieBoulva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

cchool of pilgrimage by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

pilgrims by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_124025 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_130032 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes by FishEye by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Ave Maria, Lourdes by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Lourdes, night walk not far away to Massabielle Grotte by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_141827 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_150920 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette - Diocese of Fidenza*

Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Gathering of Marianist Schools*

Rassemblement national des écoles marianistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Gathering of Marianist Schools*

Rassemblement national des écoles marianistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Gathering of Marianist Schools*

Rassemblement national des écoles marianistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Gathering of Marianist Schools*

Rassemblement national des écoles marianistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Gathering of Marianist Schools*

Rassemblement national des écoles marianistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Gathering of Marianist Schools*

Rassemblement national des écoles marianistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Gathering of Marianist Schools*

Rassemblement national des écoles marianistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Gathering of Marianist Schools*

Rassemblement national des écoles marianistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Gathering of Marianist Schools*


Rassemblement national des écoles marianistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Gathering of Marianist Schools*


Rassemblement national des écoles marianistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Gathering of Marianist Schools*

Rassemblement national des écoles marianistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Gathering of Marianist Schools*

Rassemblement national des écoles marianistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Gathering of Marianist Schools*

Rassemblement national des écoles marianistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Gathering of Marianist Schools*

Rassemblement national des écoles marianistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Gathering of Marianist Schools*

Rassemblement national des écoles marianistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National Gathering of Marianist Schools*


Rassemblement national des écoles marianistes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Heaven by Luca Sironi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

solitude by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

pilgrims by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

pilgrims by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

October 13th, 2017

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

October 13th, 2017

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

Sanctuaires Notre-Dame de Lourdes by paweesit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France*


Spire of Basilica of the Immaculate Conception by paweesit, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

Château fort de Lourdes. by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

20140721_130342 by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

04.09.2017.

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*


Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

04.09.2017.

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Palm Sunday*

Dimanche des Rameaux by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*

*Diocese of Livorno*

Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*


Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*


Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*


Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*


Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*

Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*

Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*

Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*

Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*

Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*

Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*

Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*

Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*

Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*

Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*

Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*

Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette*

Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

*Return of relics of St. Bernadette*
For more than two months, the relics of St. Bernadette traveled from Italy, from north to south, welcomed and venerated in 18 dioceses of the country.

Retour de reliques de Ste bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

*Return of relics of St. Bernadette*
For more than two months, the relics of St. Bernadette traveled from Italy, from north to south, welcomed and venerated in 18 dioceses of the country.

Retour de reliques de Ste bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

*Return of relics of St. Bernadette*
For more than two months, the relics of St. Bernadette traveled from Italy, from north to south, welcomed and venerated in 18 dioceses of the country.

Retour de reliques de Ste bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

*Return of relics of St. Bernadette*
For more than two months, the relics of St. Bernadette traveled from Italy, from north to south, welcomed and venerated in 18 dioceses of the country.

Retour de reliques de Ste bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

*Return of relics of St. Bernadette*
For more than two months, the relics of St. Bernadette traveled from Italy, from north to south, welcomed and venerated in 18 dioceses of the country.

Retour de reliques de Ste bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

*Return of relics of St. Bernadette*
For more than two months, the relics of St. Bernadette traveled from Italy, from north to south, welcomed and venerated in 18 dioceses of the country.

Retour de reliques de Ste bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

*Return of relics of St. Bernadette*
For more than two months, the relics of St. Bernadette traveled from Italy, from north to south, welcomed and venerated in 18 dioceses of the country.

Retour de reliques de Ste bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

*Return of relics of St. Bernadette*
For more than two months, the relics of St. Bernadette traveled from Italy, from north to south, welcomed and venerated in 18 dioceses of the country.

Retour de reliques de Ste bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

*Return of relics of St. Bernadette*
For more than two months, the relics of St. Bernadette traveled from Italy, from north to south, welcomed and venerated in 18 dioceses of the country.

Retour de reliques de Ste bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

*Return of relics of St. Bernadette*
For more than two months, the relics of St. Bernadette traveled from Italy, from north to south, welcomed and venerated in 18 dioceses of the country.


Retour de reliques de Ste bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

*Return of relics of St. Bernadette*
For more than two months, the relics of St. Bernadette traveled from Italy, from north to south, welcomed and venerated in 18 dioceses of the country.

Retour de reliques de Ste bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

*Return of relics of St. Bernadette*
For more than two months, the relics of St. Bernadette traveled from Italy, from north to south, welcomed and venerated in 18 dioceses of the country.

Retour de reliques de Ste bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

*Return of relics of St. Bernadette*
For more than two months, the relics of St. Bernadette traveled from Italy, from north to south, welcomed and venerated in 18 dioceses of the country.

Retour de reliques de Ste bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

*Return of relics of St. Bernadette*
For more than two months, the relics of St. Bernadette traveled from Italy, from north to south, welcomed and venerated in 18 dioceses of the country.

Retour de reliques de Ste bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

*Return of relics of St. Bernadette*
For more than two months, the relics of St. Bernadette traveled from Italy, from north to south, welcomed and venerated in 18 dioceses of the country.

Retour de reliques de Ste bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Diocese of Sorrento-castellammare*

Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette

Diocèse de Sorrento-castellammare by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Diocese di Noto*

Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette

Diocese di Noto by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Diocese of Isernia*

Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette

Diocèse d'Isernia by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Diocese of Cosenza*

Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette

Diocèse de Cosenza by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Diocese of Ancona*

Pilgrimage of the reliquary of Saint Bernadette

Pèlerinage du reliquaire de Sainte Bernadette by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 100 years of the first appearance in Fatima*

100 ans de la première apparition à Fatima by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 100 years of the first appearance in Fatima*

100 ans de la première apparition à Fatima by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 100 years of the first appearance in Fatima*

100 ans de la première apparition à Fatima by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 100 years of the first appearance in Fatima*

100 ans de la première apparition à Fatima by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 100 years of the first appearance in Fatima*

100 ans de la première apparition à Fatima by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 100 years of the first appearance in Fatima*

100 ans de la première apparition à Fatima by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 100 years of the first appearance in Fatima*

100 ans de la première apparition à Fatima by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 100 years of the first appearance in Fatima*

100 ans de la première apparition à Fatima by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 100 years of the first appearance in Fatima*

100 ans de la première apparition à Fatima by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 100 years of the first appearance in Fatima*

100 ans de la première apparition à Fatima by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 100 years of the first appearance in Fatima*

100 ans de la première apparition à Fatima by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 100 years of the first appearance in Fatima*

100 ans de la première apparition à Fatima by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 100 years of the first appearance in Fatima*

100 ans de la première apparition à Fatima by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 100 years of the first appearance in Fatima*

100 ans de la première apparition à Fatima by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 100 years of the first appearance in Fatima*

100 ans de la première apparition à Fatima by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 100 years of the first appearance in Fatima*

100 ans de la première apparition à Fatima by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes by paweesit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France *

Grotto of Lourdes, Paris by paweesit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

eau by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

priere a la Grotte by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*

PMI 2017 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*



> This year 2018, 11 th February will be more important than usual: it will not only be the XXVI World Day of the Sick, but will also celebrate 160 years since the first apparition of Mary at the Grotto.


Lourdes Sactuaire

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Anointing of the sick - February 11th, 2018*



> This year 2018, 11 th February will be more important than usual: it will not only be the XXVI World Day of the Sick, but will also celebrate 160 years since the first apparition of Mary at the Grotto.


Lourdes Sactuaire

Onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Anointing of the sick - February 11th, 2018*

Onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*



> This year 2018, 11 th February will be more important than usual: it will not only be the XXVI World Day of the Sick, but will also celebrate 160 years since the first apparition of Mary at the Grotto.


Lourdes Sactuaire

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass of February, 11th, 2018*

messe internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Anointing of the sick - February 11th, 2018*



> This year 2018, 11 th February will be more important than usual: it will not only be the XXVI World Day of the Sick, but will also celebrate 160 years since the first apparition of Mary at the Grotto.


Lourdes Sactuaire

Onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Anointing of the sick - February 11th, 2018*

Onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*



> This year 2018, 11 th February will be more important than usual: it will not only be the XXVI World Day of the Sick, but will also celebrate 160 years since the first apparition of Mary at the Grotto.


Lourdes Sactuaire

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*


procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*


procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*


procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*


procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 11th, 2018 - feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*

procession mariale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Anointing of the sick - February 11th, 2018*



> This year 2018, 11 th February will be more important than usual: it will not only be the XXVI World Day of the Sick, but will also celebrate 160 years since the first apparition of Mary at the Grotto.


Lourdes Sactuaire

Onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Anointing of the sick - February 11th, 2018*

Onction des malades by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - experience Synode*

"experience Synode" by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Marian procession Lourdes - Fátima - Aparecida*

procession mariale lourdes - fatima-aparecida by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*

Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*

Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*

Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*

Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*

Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


Enfants du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*

enfant du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


enfant du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


enfant du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Children of the diocese of Bayonne*


enfant du diocèse de Bayonne by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - All the Green and all the Gold*


All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Miracles do happen... by Frank van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Frank van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


St Pius X Basilica by mexican_tom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


DSCN1677 by mexican_tom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pius X Basilica by mexican_tom, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


DSCN1689 by mexican_tom, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


DSCN1664 by mexican_tom, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


La basilique Saint-Pie X | Lourdes by Laurent MARTI, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Ave Maria, Lourdes by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Basilica of St. Pius X, Lourdes by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Basilica of St. Pius X, Lourdes by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pilgrims (Lourdes) by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pilgrims (Lourdes) by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pilgrims (Lourdes) by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Pilgrimage North American Volunteers*


North American Volunteers by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*


Lourdes Photo


----------



## djole13

*11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*


Lourdes Photo


----------



## djole13

*11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*


Lourdes Photo


----------



## djole13

*11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*


Lourdes Photo


----------



## djole13

*11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*


Lourdes Photo


----------



## djole13

*11 February - Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes*


Lourdes Photo


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


Lourdes Photo


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


Lourdes Photo


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


Lourdes Photo


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, 21/03/2018 - last works at the pools*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, 21/03/2018 - last works at the pools*

​IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, 21/03/2018 - last works at the pools*

​IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, 21/03/2018 - last works at the pools*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*March 21, 2018: update on the Lourdes Grotto Project which is coming to an end*





Le Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes
Date of publication: 21. ožu 2018.



> Les travaux de l'Espace Grotte touchent à leur fin. Du côté des nouvelles fontaines, le tailleur de pierre s'applique à immortaliser, lettre après lettre, l'invitation de la Vierge Marie faite à Bernadette Soubirous et, par voie de conséquence, à chacun d'entre nous : "Allez boire à la fontaine et vous y laver." Du côté des piscines, les derniers ajustements se font sur l'auvent et sur les sols. Le mobilier sera remis en place samedi 24 mars et l'ouverture des piscines aux pèlerins pourra se faire dès le dimanche des Rameaux, 25 mars. Du côté des nouveaux brûloirs (les chapelles de Lumière), les sols sont en train d'être profilés. Les chapelles sont progressivement montées et équipées. Elles devraient accueillir leurs premiers cierges début avril. Voilà quatre ans déjà, c'était le 11 février 2014, Mgr Nicolas Brouwet, évêque de Tarbes et Lourdes, avait annoncé son projet de réaménagement du secteur de la Grotte des apparitions. Il l'avait inscrit dans ses "Orientations pastorales pour le Sanctuaire."
> Un reportage de Laurent Jarneau pour le site internet du Sanctuaire de Lourdes


https://www.lourdes-france.org


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*

travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Work updates*


travaux aux piscines by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Scouts in Lourdes*


Scouts à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - The Way of the Cross (Le chemin de croix des Espélugues)*






Le Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes

Datum objavljivanja: 14. tra 2017.


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross on the Espélugues Hill*


Way of the Cross on the Espélugues Hill by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross on the Espélugues Hill*


Way of the Cross on the Espélugues Hill by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross on the Espélugues Hill*


Way of the Cross on the Espélugues Hill by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross on the Espélugues Hill*


Way of the Cross on the Espélugues Hill by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross on the Espélugues Hill*


Way of the Cross on the Espélugues Hill by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Way of the Cross on the Espélugues Hill*


Way of the Cross on the Espélugues Hill by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Way of the Cross - Lourdes (Chemin de Croix - Lourdes)*





David Journault
Date of publication: 25. svi 2012.



> Achevé en 1912 et situé sur la colline des Espélugues, ce chemin de croix d'une longueur de 1500 mètres compte 115 personnages en fonte. Cette petite vidéo a été réalisée à partir de photographies prises des stations du chemin de croix de Lourdes, en France... sur une musique de W.A. Mozart...


David Journault


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


LOURDES-2 by franck besrest, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


LOURDES by franck besrest, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


LOURDES SENS DESSUS DESSOUS by franck besrest, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


LOURDES-5 by franck besrest, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by carmi g, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


2017-02-28_09-44-36 by carmi g, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by carmi g, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Keep Calm AnD Buen CaminO #lourdes2017 by carmi g, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Untitled by carmi g, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Keep Calm AnD Buen CaminO #lourdes2017 by carmi g, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France*



> The procession is led by pilgrims bearing a replica of the Cabuchet Statue of the Virgin Mary. The Torchlight Marian Procession begins outside the Grotto and makes its way across the Gave, alongside the ramps, and past the Crowned Statue, along the Esplanade to the Cross at the far end, and then around it, and down into the Underground Basilica.


Ilias Katsouras


Torchlight Procession by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France*



> Statues in front of the Basilica of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, also known as the "Upper Church", the Roman Catholic church and minor basilica within the Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes in France.


Ilias Katsouras


What he said by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France*



> The gilded crown and cross surmounting the dome of the Basilica of our Lady of the Rosary of Lourdes in France.


Ilias Katsouras


Au Dieu by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France*



> People gathering water from the spring coming from the Grotto, at the same spot where it was discovered by Bernadette Soubirous, described to her by an apparition of Our Lady of Lourdes on 25 February 1858. The water is dispensed from a series of taps set into stone in a circle around the base of one of the smaller towers of the Upper Basilica.


Ilias Katsouras


Happy hour by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 22/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 22/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 22/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 22/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 22/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 22/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 22/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 22/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 22/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 22/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 22/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 22/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 22/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 22/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 22/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 22/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 22/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Ave, ave, ave Maria: the Lourdes hymn*






MilfordAndrewPastor

Date of publication: 26. ruj 2012.



> A portion of the candlelight procession at Lourdes during our 2012 Pilgrimage to the Marian Shrines of Portugal, Spain and France.


MilfordAndrewPastor


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 28/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 28/03/2018*


IL SITO DEI VOLONTARI DI LOURDES


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> A old man in a wheelcair in front of the Rosary Basilica in the Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes in France.


Ilias Katsouras


Where to? by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> Watching the torch light procession from the top of the Rosary Basilica. All five decades of the rosary are recited, in a variety of languages.


Ilias Katsouras


Double standards by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> Pilgrims in wheelchairs leading the Marian Torchlight Procession in Lourdes, France, as seen through one of the arcs of the walkway leading up to the Basilica of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, the so called "Upper Basilica".


Ilias Katsouras

“Don't give up before the miracle happens.” by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> Pilgrims in wheelchairs are brought to the front at the end of the Marian Torchlight Procession, for final blessing in Latin and the invitation to exchange the Sign of peace with fellow pilgrims.


Ilias Katsouras


Bigger than your shadow by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> Four girls stand by the replica of the Cabuchet Statue of the Virgin Mary at the end of the Torchlight Marian Procession in front of the Rosary Basilica in Lourdes, France.


Ilias Katsouras


The life is young by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> People in wheelchairs in the front line of the Marian torchlight procession in Lourdes, France.


Ilias Katsouras


Be your light by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> People watching the Marian torchlight procession in Lourdes, France, from the roof of the Rosary Basilica, backlit from the floodlights illuminating the Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes.


Ilias Katsouras

Saw the light by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> The typical plastic Virgin Mary-shaped plastic container sold in Lourdes to many of the million tourists that rush to collect water springing from the grotto where the Marian apparitions are said to have taken place back in 1858.
> With a population just over 15000, Lourdes is able to take in 5,000,000 pilgrims and tourists every season. With about 270 hotels, it has the second greatest number of hotels per square kilometre in France after Paris!
> In the background, the neon lights of the enormous number of gift shops overflowing with all sorts of kitsch and religious souvenirs.


Ilias Katsouras


The Catholic Las Vegas... by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> Pilgrims in front of the Crowned Statue on the Square of the Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes, after the evening Marian torchlight procession in Lourdes, France.


Ilias Katsouras


Apparition... by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> People watch the crowds following the Marian torchlight procession on the square of the Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes, from the walkway leading up to the Upper Basilica in Lourdes, France.


Ilias Katsouras


One of many by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Candles Lourdes by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> Pilgrims light candles in front of the cave where a long series of Marian apparitions of Our Lady of Lourdes said to have occurred in 1858.


Ilias Katsouras


All weather by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> A long line of old people on wheelchairs waiting to approach the Grotto, the naturally occurring, irregularly shaped shallow cave near the riverbank of Gave de Pau, in which the apparitions of Our Lady of Lourdes of 1858 are said to have taken place. The spring water from the grotto is believed by some to possess healing properties...


Ilias Katsouras


All aboard the magic bus by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> A pilgrim fills the obligatory Our Lady of Lourdes-shaped plastic bottle from the series of taps set into stone in a circle around the base of one of the smaller towers of the Upper Basilica in Lourdes, France. Lourdes water is not considered holy but rather ordinary water taken from a sacred spring, the one in the Grotto at the same spot where it was discovered by Bernadette during one of her many encounters with Our Lady of Lourdes.


Ilias Katsouras


Holy kitsch by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*



> Following the reports that Our Lady of Lourdes had appeared to Bernadette Soubirous on a total of eighteen occasions (!!), Lourdes has developed into a major place of Roman Catholic pilgrimage and of miraculous healings. The little village of around 15.000 is able to take in some 5.000.000 pilgrims and tourists every season. Everyone goes for his/her own reasons...


Ilias Katsouras


High five, low five... by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France *


Lourdes by Teddysbra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France *


Lourdes by Danilo Mayer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France*


20120922 RT 103 Jakobus Lourdes Kathedrale Kirche Türme Palmen rot Blumen by Bernd Brang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France*


20120922 RT 105 Jakobus Lourdes Kathedrale Kirche Türme Bäume rot Blumen by Bernd Brang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France*


20120922 RT 192 Jakobus Lourdes Lichterprozession Kerzen Kathedrale Kirche Turm_K by Bernd Brang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Assumption*


Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Assumption*


Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Assumption*


Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Assumption*


Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Assumption*


Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Assumption*


Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Assumption*


Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Assumption*


Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Assumption*


Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Assumption*


Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Assumption*


Messe de l'Assomption by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Eucharistic procession*


Procession eucharistique du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Eucharistic procession*


Procession eucharistique du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Eucharistic procession*


Procession eucharistique du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Eucharistic procession*


Procession eucharistique du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Eucharistic procession*


Procession eucharistique du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Eucharistic procession*


Procession eucharistique du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Eucharistic procession*


Procession eucharistique du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Eucharistic procession*


Procession eucharistique du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Eucharistic procession*


Procession eucharistique du national by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018







emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Međimurci at the Jubilee 60th Military Pilgrimage in Lourdes*

18.5.2018









emedjimurje foto: Miroslava Novak


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass LCE*


Messe du LCE by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass LCE*


Messe du LCE by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass LCE*


Messe du LCE by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass LCE*


Messe du LCE by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass LCE*


Messe du LCE by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass LCE*


Messe du LCE by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass LCE*


Messe du LCE by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass LCE*


Messe du LCE by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass LCE*


Messe du LCE by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass LCE*


Messe du LCE by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass LCE*


Messe du LCE by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass LCE*


Messe du LCE by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass LCE*


Messe du LCE by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass LCE*


Messe du LCE by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Holy Mass LCE*


Messe du LCE by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pilgrims (Lourdes) by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pilgrims (Lourdes) by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Pilgrims (Lourdes) by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Lourdes, France by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Ave Maria, Lourdes by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-30 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-28 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-26 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-23 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-21 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-34 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-36 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-39 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-32 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-40 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-31 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-37 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-18 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-16 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-15 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-14 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-10 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-09 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-08 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - pilgrimage of the Rosary 2017*


2017-onction rosaire-06 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Rosary*


Messe du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Rosary*


Messe du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Rosary*


Messe du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Rosary*


Messe du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Rosary*


Messe du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Rosary*


Messe du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Rosary*


Messe du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Rosary*


Messe du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Rosary*


Messe du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Rosary*


Messe du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Rosary*


Messe du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Rosary*


Messe du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Rosary*


Messe du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of the Rosary*


Messe du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


26 Mai 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


20 Juin 2012 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


108_91 by lourdespictures, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Ave Maria, Lourdes by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


L'église paroissiale de Lourdes by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes*


Basilica of the Rosary - Front by bvi4092, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France*


France-001994 - Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


hommage florale à la Vierge by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


hommage florale à la Vierge by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


hommage florale à la Vierge by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


hommage florale à la Vierge by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


hommage florale à la Vierge by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


hommage florale à la Vierge by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


hommage florale à la Vierge by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


hommage florale à la Vierge by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


hommage florale à la Vierge by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


hommage florale à la Vierge by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


préparation de l'hommage florale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


préparation de l'hommage florale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


préparation de l'hommage florale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*


préparation de l'hommage florale by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Marian procession of December 8th*


procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Marian procession of December 8th*


procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Marian procession of December 8th*


procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Marian procession of December 8th*


procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Marian procession of December 8th*


procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Marian procession of December 8th*


procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Marian procession of December 8th*


procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Marian procession of December 8th*


procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Marian procession of December 8th*


procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Marian procession of December 8th*


procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Marian procession of December 8th*


procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Marian procession of December 8th*


procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Marian procession of December 8th*


procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Marian procession of December 8th*


procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Marian procession of December 8th*


procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - December 8th, 2017 - Marian procession of December 8th*


procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*

Marian procession before the Tour de France


procession mariale avant le tour de France by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*


le départ du tour de France à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*


le départ du tour de France à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*


le départ du tour de France à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*


le départ du tour de France à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*


le départ du tour de France à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*


le départ du tour de France à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*The start of the Tour de France in Lourdes*


le départ du tour de France à Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere of August 13*


Ambiance du 13 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere of August 13*


Ambiance du 13 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere of August 13*


Ambiance du 13 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere of August 13*


Ambiance du 13 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere of August 13*


Ambiance du 13 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere of August 13*


Ambiance du 13 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere of August 13*


Ambiance du 13 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere of August 13*


Ambiance du 13 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere of August 13*


Ambiance du 13 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere of August 13*


Ambiance du 13 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere of August 13*


Ambiance du 13 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere of August 13*


Ambiance du 13 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere of August 13*


Ambiance du 13 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 14*


messe du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 14*


messe du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 14*


messe du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 14*


messe du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 14*


messe du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 14*


messe du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 14*


messe du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 14*


messe du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 14*


messe du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 14*


messe du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere August 14*


Ambiance le 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Mass of August 15*


messe du 15 aout by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Marian procession of August 14*


procession mariale du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Marian procession of August 14*


procession mariale du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Marian procession of August 14*


procession mariale du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Marian procession of August 14*


procession mariale du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Marian procession of August 14*


procession mariale du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Marian procession of August 14*


procession mariale du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Marian procession of August 14*


procession mariale du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Marian procession of August 14*


procession mariale du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Marian procession of August 14*


procession mariale du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Marian procession of August 14*


procession mariale du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Marian procession of August 14*


procession mariale du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Marian procession of August 14*


procession mariale du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Marian procession of August 14*


procession mariale du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Marian procession of August 14*


procession mariale du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Marian procession of August 14*


procession mariale du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Marian procession of August 14*


procession mariale du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Marian procession of August 14*


procession mariale du 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere August 14*


Ambiance le 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere August 14*


Ambiance le 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere August 14*


Ambiance le 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - National 2018 - Atmosphere August 14*


Ambiance le 14 août by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit*


colloque 2018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit*


colloque 2018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit*


colloque 2018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit*


colloque 23018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit*


colloque 23018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit*


colloque 23018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit*


colloque 2018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit*


colloque 2018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit*


colloque 2018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit*


colloque 2018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit*


colloque 2018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit*


colloque 2018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit*


colloque 2018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit*


colloque 2018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit*


colloque 2018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit*


colloque 2018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit*


colloque 2018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - symposium 2018, transmit


colloque 2018, transmettre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr*


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


Frat jeudi 19 avril by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


Frat jeudi 19 avril by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


Frat jeudi 19 avril by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


Frat jeudi 19 avril by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


Frat jeudi 19 avril by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


Frat jeudi 19 avril by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


Frat jeudi 19 avril by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


procession mariale du Frat by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


procession mariale du Frat by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


procession mariale du Frat by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


procession mariale du Frat by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


procession mariale du Frat by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


procession mariale du Frat by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


procession mariale du Frat by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


procession mariale du Frat by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


procession mariale du Frat by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


procession mariale du Frat by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Frat 2018*


procession mariale du Frat by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the Frat*


Ouverture du Frat by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the Frat*


Ouverture du Frat by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the Frat*


Ouverture du Frat by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the Frat*


Ouverture du Frat by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the Frat*


Ouverture du Frat by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the Frat*


Ouverture du Frat by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 18th, 2019 - Feast of St. Bernadette*


procession mariale du 18 février by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 18th, 2019 - Feast of St. Bernadette*


procession mariale du 18 février by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 18th, 2019 - Feast of St. Bernadette*


procession mariale du 18 février by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 18th, 2019 - Feast of St. Bernadette*


procession mariale du 18 février by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 18th, 2019 - Feast of St. Bernadette*


procession mariale du 18 février by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 18th, 2019 - Feast of St. Bernadette*


procession mariale du 18 février by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 18th, 2019 - Feast of St. Bernadette*


procession mariale du 18 février by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 18th, 2019 - Feast of St. Bernadette*


procession mariale du 18 février by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 18th, 2019 - Feast of St. Bernadette*


procession mariale du 18 février by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 18th, 2019 - Feast of St. Bernadette*


procession mariale du 18 février by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France*


France-001999 - Basilica of the Immaculate Conception by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees, France*


France-002032 - Basilica of the Immaculate Conception by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


journées de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


Messe du 11 février 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


Messe du 11 février 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


Messe du 11 février 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


Angélus du 11 février 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


Angélus du 11 février 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


Angélus du 11 février 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


Angélus du 11 février 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


Onction des malades 11 février2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


Onction des malades 11 février2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


Onction des malades 11 février2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


Onction des malades 11 février2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Days of Lourdes 2019*


Onction des malades 11 février2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Annunciation March 25th, 2019*



> The Annunciation is the announcement of his divine maternity made to the Virgin Mary by the Archangel Gabriel.



25 mars 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Annunciation March 25th, 2019*


25 mars 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Annunciation March 25th, 2019*


25 mars 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Annunciation March 25th, 2019*


25 mars 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Annunciation March 25th, 2019*


25 mars 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Annunciation March 25th, 2019*


25 mars 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Annunciation March 25th, 2019*


25 mars 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Annunciation March 25th, 2019*


25 mars 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Februari - 2019*


Lourdes-Februari-2019 (11) by Huis voor de Pelgrim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Februari - 2019*


Lourdes-Februari-2019 (12) by Huis voor de Pelgrim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Februari - 2019*


Lourdes-Februari-2019 (13) by Huis voor de Pelgrim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Februari - 2019*


Lourdes-Februari-2019 (14) by Huis voor de Pelgrim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Februari - 2019*


Lourdes-Februari-2019 (15) by Huis voor de Pelgrim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Februari - 2019*


Lourdes-Februari-2019 (16) by Huis voor de Pelgrim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Februari - 2019*


Lourdes-Februari-2019 (17) by Huis voor de Pelgrim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Februari - 2019*


Lourdes-Februari-2019 (19) by Huis voor de Pelgrim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Februari - 2019*


Lourdes-Februari-2019 (21) by Huis voor de Pelgrim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Februari - 2019*


Lourdes-Februari-2019 (20) by Huis voor de Pelgrim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Februari - 2019*


Lourdes-Februari-2019 (22) by Huis voor de Pelgrim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Februari - 2019*


Lourdes-Februari-2019 (23) by Huis voor de Pelgrim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Inauguration of the Bernadette Museum*

May 10th, 2019


Inauguration du musé Bernadette by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Inauguration of the Bernadette Museum*

May 10th, 2019


Inauguration du musé Bernadette by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Inauguration of the Bernadette Museum*

May 10th, 2019


Inauguration du musé Bernadette by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Inauguration of the Bernadette Museum*

May 10th, 2019


Inauguration du musé Bernadette by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Inauguration of the Bernadette Museum*

May 10th, 2019


Inauguration du musé Bernadette by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Inauguration of the Bernadette Museum*

May 10th, 2019


Inauguration du musé Bernadette by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Inauguration of the Bernadette Museum*

May 10th, 2019


Inauguration du musé Bernadette by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Inauguration of the Bernadette Museum*

May 10th, 2019


Inauguration du musé Bernadette by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Inauguration of the Bernadette Museum*

May 10th, 2019


Inauguration du musé Bernadette by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Inauguration of the Bernadette Museum*

May 10th, 2019


Inauguration du musé Bernadette by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage, Malta 2019*


Pélerinage de Malte 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - open source*


open source by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


Ouverture du National 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


Ouverture du National 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


Ouverture du National 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


Ouverture du National 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


Ouverture du National 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


Ouverture du National 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


National mercredi 14 août 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


national 219-12 aout by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


National mercredi 14 août 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


National mercredi 14 août 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


National mercredi 14 août 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


National mercredi 14 août 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


National mercredi 14 août 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


National mercredi 14 août 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


National mercredi 14 août 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


National mercredi 14 août 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


National mercredi 14 août 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the 2019 National - Pilgrimage of the Assumptionists*


National mercredi 14 août 2019 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-13 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-14 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-15 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-16 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-17 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-18 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-19 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-21 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-22 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-23 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-24 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-25 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-26 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-27 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-28 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-29 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-31 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-33 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-34 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-36 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-37 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-39 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-42 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-43 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-44 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-45 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary musical comedy - 2019*

Rosary at the Grotto with the actors of the musical *Bernadette de Lourdes*


2019-chapelet comedie musicale-46 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Gypsies and Travelers 2019.*


Gitans 2019_Lacaze-WrightAlex by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Gypsies and Travelers 2019.*


Gitans 2019_Lacaze-WrightAlex by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Gypsies and Travelers 2019.*


Gitans 2019_Lacaze-WrightAlex by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Gypsies and Travelers 2019.*


Gitans 2019_Lacaze-WrightAlex by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Gypsies and Travelers 2019.*


Gitans 2019_Lacaze-WrightAlex by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Gypsies and Travelers 2019.*


Gitans 2019_Lacaze-WrightAlex by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Gypsies and Travelers 2019.*


Gitans 2019_Lacaze-WrightAlex by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Gypsies and Travelers 2019.*


Gitans 2019_Lacaze-WrightAlex by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Gypsies and Travelers 2019.*


Gitans 2019_Lacaze-WrightAlex by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Gypsies and Travelers 2019.*


Gitans 2019_Lacaze-WrightAlex by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Gypsies and Travelers 2019.*


Gitans 2019_Lacaze-WrightAlex by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Gypsies and Travelers 2019.*


Gitans 2019_Lacaze-WrightAlex by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Gypsies and Travelers 2019.*


Gitans 2019_Lacaze-WrightAlex by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Gypsies and Travelers 2019.*



Gitans 2019_Lacaze-WrightAlex by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Gypsies and Travelers 2019.*


Gitans 2019_Lacaze-WrightAlex by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of Gypsies and Travelers 2019.*


Gitans 2019_Lacaze-WrightAlex by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019.*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - LCE anointing of the sick 2019*


LCE onctions des malades by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Rector's Mass*


messe d'installation du nouveau recteur by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Rector's Mass*


messe d'installation du nouveau recteur by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Rector's Mass*


messe d'installation du nouveau recteur by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Rector's Mass*


messe d'installation du nouveau recteur by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Rector's Mass*


messe d'installation du nouveau recteur by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Rector's Mass*


messe d'installation du nouveau recteur by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Rector's Mass*


messe d'installation du nouveau recteur by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Rector's Mass*


messe d'installation du nouveau recteur by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Rector's Mass*


messe d'installation du nouveau recteur by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Rector's Mass*


messe d'installation du nouveau recteur by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Rector's Mass*


messe d'installation du nouveau recteur by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Rector's Mass*


messe d'installation du nouveau recteur by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - New Rector's Mass*


messe d'installation du nouveau recteur by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


Fratello à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


Fratello à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


Fratello à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


Fratello à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


Fratello à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


Fratello à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


Fratello à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


Fratello à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


Fratello à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


Fratello à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


Fratello à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


Fratello à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


Fratello à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


Fratello à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


Fratello à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


Fratello à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


Fratello à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


fratello by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


fratello by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


fratello by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


fratello by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


fratello by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


fratello by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


fratello by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


fratello by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


fratello by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


fratello by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


fratello by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


fratello by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


fratello by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


fratello by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


fratello by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


fratello by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Brother 2019*


fratello by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*


fête de Notre-Dame de L'immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*


fête de Notre-Dame de L'immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*


fête de Notre-Dame de L'immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*


fête de Notre-Dame de L'immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*


fête de Notre-Dame de L'immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*


fête de Notre-Dame de L'immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*


fête de Notre-Dame de L'immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*


fête de Notre-Dame de L'immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*


fête de Notre-Dame de L'immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*


fête de Notre-Dame de L'immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*


fête de Notre-Dame de L'immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*


fête de Notre-Dame de L'immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*


fête de Notre-Dame de L'immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*

fête de Notre-Dame de L&#x27;immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*

fête de Notre-Dame de L&#x27;immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*

fête de Notre-Dame de L&#x27;immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*

fête de Notre-Dame de L&#x27;immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*

fête de Notre-Dame de L&#x27;immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*

fête de Notre-Dame de L&#x27;immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*
fête de Notre-Dame de L&#x27;immaculée Conception byASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*
fête de Notre-Dame de L&#x27;immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*
fête de Notre-Dame de L&#x27;immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*

fête de Notre-Dame de L&#x27;immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*

fête de Notre-Dame de L&#x27;immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, December 8, 2019*

fête de Notre-Dame de L&#x27;immaculée Conception by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Return of the relics of Ste Bernadette to Lourdes*
His relics have traveled throughout Spain, through 48 dioceses.

Retour des reliques de Ste Bernadette à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Return of the relics of Ste Bernadette to Lourdes*

Retour des reliques de Ste Bernadette à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Return of the relics of Ste Bernadette to Lourdes*

Retour des reliques de Ste Bernadette à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Return of the relics of Ste Bernadette to Lourdes*

Retour des reliques de Ste Bernadette à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Return of the relics of Ste Bernadette to Lourdes*

Retour des reliques de Ste Bernadette à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Return of the relics of Ste Bernadette to Lourdes*

Retour des reliques de Ste Bernadette à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Return of the relics of Ste Bernadette to Lourdes*

Retour des reliques de Ste Bernadette à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Return of the relics of Ste Bernadette to Lourdes*
Retour des reliques de Ste Bernadette à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope*
_Saturday May 30, 2020._

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope*
_Saturday May 30, 2020._

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope *
_Saturday May 30, 2020._

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope*
_Saturday May 30, 2020._

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope *

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope*

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope*

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope*

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope*

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope*

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope*

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope*

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope*

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope*

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope *

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope*

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope *

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope *

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope *

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Praying the rosary with the Pope*

Prier le chapelet avec le Pape by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*
_July 29, 2020_

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021 *

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Tower work 2020-2021*

travaux clocher BIC by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Return of the relics of St Bernadette to Lourdes*

Retour des reliques de Ste Bernadette à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Return of the relics of St Bernadette to Lourdes*

Retour des reliques de Ste Bernadette à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Return of the relics of St Bernadette to Lourdes*

Retour des reliques de Ste Bernadette à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Return of the relics of St Bernadette to Lourdes*

Retour des reliques de Ste Bernadette à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Return of the relics of St Bernadette to Lourdes*

Retour des reliques de Ste Bernadette à Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of the feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*

procession mariale du 16 juillet by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of the feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*

procession mariale du 16 juillet by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of the feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*

procession mariale du 16 juillet by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of the feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*

procession mariale du 16 juillet by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of the feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*

procession mariale du 16 juillet by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of the feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*

procession mariale du 16 juillet by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of the feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*

procession mariale du 16 juillet by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of the feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*

procession mariale du 16 juillet by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of the feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*

procession mariale du 16 juillet by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of the feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*

procession mariale du 16 juillet by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of the feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*

procession mariale du 16 juillet by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of the feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*

procession mariale du 16 juillet by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of the feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*

procession mariale du 16 juillet by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of the feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*

procession mariale du 16 juillet by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of the feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel*

procession mariale du 16 juillet by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*


> _*11th February: First apparition of Mary to Bernadette Soubirous – Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes – *_*29th World Day of the Sick*


*lourdes-france*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-2 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-5 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-6 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-8 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-10 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-17 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-19 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-20 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-22 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-24 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-26 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-28 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*
2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-30 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lourdes


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-31 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-32 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-33 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-35 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*


> _*11th February: First apparition of Mary to Bernadette Soubirous – Feast of Our Lady of Lourdes – *_*29th World Day of the Sick*


*lourdes-france*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-36 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11th, 2021*

2021-11 fev fete ND de Lourdes-37 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Inauguration of the new Notre-Dame de Lourdes hospitality bus*

Inauguration du nouveau bus de l&#x27;hospitalité Notre-Dame de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Inauguration of the new Notre-Dame de Lourdes hospitality bus*

Inauguration du nouveau bus de l&#x27;hospitalité Notre-Dame de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Inauguration of the new Notre-Dame de Lourdes hospitality bus*

Inauguration du nouveau bus de l&#x27;hospitalité Notre-Dame de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Inauguration of the new Notre-Dame de Lourdes hospitality bus*

Inauguration du nouveau bus de l&#x27;hospitalité Notre-Dame de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Inauguration of the new Notre-Dame de Lourdes hospitality bus*

Inauguration du nouveau bus de l&#x27;hospitalité Notre-Dame de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Inauguration of the new Notre-Dame de Lourdes hospitality bus*

Inauguration du nouveau bus de l&#x27;hospitalité Notre-Dame de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Inauguration of the new Notre-Dame de Lourdes hospitality bus*

Inauguration du nouveau bus de l&#x27;hospitalité Notre-Dame de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Inauguration of the new Notre-Dame de Lourdes hospitality bus*

Inauguration du nouveau bus de l&#x27;hospitalité Notre-Dame de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Inauguration of the new Notre-Dame de Lourdes hospitality bus*

Inauguration du nouveau bus de l&#x27;hospitalité Notre-Dame de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Inauguration of the new Notre-Dame de Lourdes hospitality bus*

Inauguration du nouveau bus de l&#x27;hospitalité Notre-Dame de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Inauguration of the new Notre-Dame de Lourdes hospitality bus*

Inauguration du nouveau bus de l&#x27;hospitalité Notre-Dame de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Inauguration of the new Notre-Dame de Lourdes hospitality bus*

Inauguration du nouveau bus de l&#x27;hospitalité Notre-Dame de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Inauguration of the new Notre-Dame de Lourdes hospitality bus*

Inauguration du nouveau bus de l&#x27;hospitalité Notre-Dame de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Inauguration of the new Notre-Dame de Lourdes hospitality bus*

Inauguration du nouveau bus de l&#x27;hospitalité Notre-Dame de Lourdes by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of Saint Laurent at the Grotto*
_August 10, 2021._

Messe de la Saint Laurent à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of Saint Laurent at the Grotto*

Messe de la Saint Laurent à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of Saint Laurent at the Grotto*

Messe de la Saint Laurent à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of Saint Laurent at the Grotto*

Messe de la Saint Laurent à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of Saint Laurent at the Grotto*

Messe de la Saint Laurent à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass of Saint Laurent at the Grotto*

Messe de la Saint Laurent à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

_*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021*
October 6, 2021_

Ouverture du Rosaire 2021 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-24 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-23 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-22 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-21 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-20 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-19 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-18 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-17 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-16 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-15 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-14 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-13 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-12 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-11 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-10 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-09 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-08 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_
21_rosaire jour 2-07 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-06 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-05 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-04 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-03 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-01 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary day 2*
_October 7, 2021_

21_rosaire jour 2-02 by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary atmosphere*
_October 7, 2021_

ambiance Rosaire by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary atmosphere*
_October 7, 2021_

ambiance Rosaire by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary atmosphere*
_October 7, 2021_

ambiance Rosaire by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary atmosphere*
_October 7, 2021_

ambiance Rosaire by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Pilgrimage of the Rosary 2021
Rosary atmosphere*
_October 7, 2021_

ambiance Rosaire by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_October 20, 2021_

Pélerinage Voir ensemble by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_*Mass at the Grotto*
October 21, 2021_ 

Messe à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_*Mass at the Grotto*
October 21, 2021_ 

Messe à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_*Mass at the Grotto*
October 21, 2021_ 

Messe à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_*Mass at the Grotto*
October 21, 2021_ 

Messe à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_*Mass at the Grotto*
October 21, 2021_ 

Messe à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_*Mass at the Grotto*
October 21, 2021_ 

Messe à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_*Mass at the Grotto*
October 21, 2021_

Messe à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_*Mass at the Grotto*
October 21, 2021_ 

Messe à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_*Mass at the Grotto*
October 21, 2021_ 

Messe à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_*Mass at the Grotto*
October 21, 2021_ 

Messe à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_*Mass at the Grotto*
October 21, 2021_ 

Messe à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_*Mass at the Grotto*
October 21, 2021_ 

Messe à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_*Mass at the Grotto*
October 21, 2021_ 

Messe à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_*Mass at the Grotto*
October 21, 2021_ 

Messe à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_*Mass at the Grotto*
October 21, 2021_ 

Messe à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_*Mass at the Grotto*
October 21, 2021_ 

Messe à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - See together 2021*
_*Mass at the Grotto*
October 21, 2021_ 

Messe à la Grotte by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_*Marian procession*
December 7, 2021_

procession mariale by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception
Mass on December 8th*
_December 8, 2021 _

Messe du 8 décembre by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Guadalupe*
_December 12, 2021_

Fête de Notre-Dame de Guadalupe by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of Our Lady of Guadalupe*
_December 12, 2021_

Fête de Notre-Dame de Guadalupe by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* 

hivers by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* 

hivers by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* 

printemps by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* 

printemps by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* 

été by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* 

été by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* 

automne by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* 

bonus by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* 

bonus by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* 

bonus by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* 

automne by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes* 

bonus by ASSOCIATION DIOCESAINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Presentation of Jesus in the Temple*
_February 2, 2022_

Fête de la Présentation de Jésus au Temple by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Opening of the Lourdes days 2022*
_February 10, 2022_ 

Ouverture des journées de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Opening of the Lourdes days 2022*
_February 10, 2022_ 

Ouverture des journées de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Opening of the Lourdes days 2022*
_February 10, 2022_ 

Ouverture des journées de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Opening of the Lourdes days 2022*
_February 10, 2022_ 

Ouverture des journées de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Opening of the Lourdes days 2022*
_February 10, 2022_ 

Ouverture des journées de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Opening of the Lourdes days 2022*
_February 10, 2022_ 

Ouverture des journées de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Opening of the Lourdes days 2022*
_February 10, 2022_ 

Ouverture des journées de Lourdes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 10. 2022*
_February 10, 2022_

procession mariale du 10 fevrier by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 10. 2022*
_February 10, 2022_

procession mariale du 10 fevrier by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 10. 2022*
_February 10, 2022_

procession mariale du 10 fevrier by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 10. 2022*
_February 10, 2022_

procession mariale du 10 fevrier by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 10. 2022*
_February 10, 2022_

procession mariale du 10 fevrier by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 10. 2022*
_February 10, 2022_

procession mariale du 10 fevrier by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 10. 2022*
_February 10, 2022_

procession mariale du 10 fevrier by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 10. 2022*
_February 10, 2022_

procession mariale du 10 fevrier by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 10. 2022*
_February 10, 2022_

procession mariale du 10 fevrier by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 10. 2022*
_February 10, 2022_

procession mariale du 10 fevrier by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 10. 2022*
_February 10, 2022_

procession mariale du 10 fevrier by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 10. 2022*
_February 10, 2022_

procession mariale du 10 fevrier by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 10. 2022*
_February 10, 2022_

procession mariale du 10 fevrier by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 10. 2022*
_February 10, 2022_

procession mariale du 10 fevrier by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 10. 2022*
_February 10, 2022_

procession mariale du 10 fevrier by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of February 10. 2022*
_February 10, 2022_

procession mariale du 10 fevrier by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11 Rosary*
_February 11, 2022_

chapelet du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11 Rosary*
_February 11, 2022_

chapelet du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11 Rosary*
_February 11, 2022_

chapelet du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - February 11 Rosary*
_February 11, 2022_

chapelet du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Angelus at the Grotto *
_February 11, 2022_

Angélus à la Grotte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - International Mass February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

Messe Internationale du 11 février by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - evening February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

soirée 11fev by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - evening February 11 *
_February 11, 2022_

soirée 11fev by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass with Ukrainians*
_April 5, 2022_

Messe avec les Ukrainiens by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


> Mass of the bishops of France in communion with the Ukrainians
> On the first day of their April plenary assembly in Lourdes, the bishops of France wished to celebrate mass in the Greek-Catholic rite, to show their closeness to the Ukrainians and to pray together for peace.


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass with Ukrainians*
_April 5, 2022_ 

Messe avec les Ukrainiens by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass with Ukrainians*
_April 5, 2022_ 

Messe avec les Ukrainiens by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass with Ukrainians*
_April 5, 2022_ 

Messe avec les Ukrainiens by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass with Ukrainians*
_April 5, 2022_ 

Messe avec les Ukrainiens by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass with Ukrainians*
_April 5, 2022_ 

Messe avec les Ukrainiens by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass with Ukrainians*
_April 5, 2022_ 

Messe avec les Ukrainiens by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass with Ukrainians*
_April 5, 2022_ 

Messe avec les Ukrainiens by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass with Ukrainians*
_April 5, 2022_ 

Messe avec les Ukrainiens by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass with Ukrainians*
_April 5, 2022_ 

Messe avec les Ukrainiens by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass with Ukrainians*
_April 5, 2022_ 

Messe avec les Ukrainiens by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass with Ukrainians*
_April 5, 2022_ 

Messe avec les Ukrainiens by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass with Ukrainians*
_April 5, 2022_ 

Messe avec les Ukrainiens by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Mass with Ukrainians*
_April 5, 2022_ 

Messe avec les Ukrainiens by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Marian procession of April 9, 2022*

Porcession mariale du 9 averil 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Stations of the cross on the esplanade*
_April 15, 2022 _

chemin de croix sur l'esplanade by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _
Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Ordination and installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas, new bishop of the diocese of Tarbes and Lourdes*
_May 29, 2022 _

Ordination de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas *
_May 30, 2022 _

Installation de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas *
_May 30, 2022 _

Installation de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas *
_May 30, 2022 _

Installation de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas *
_May 30, 2022 _

Installation de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas *
_May 30, 2022 _

Installation de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas *
_May 30, 2022 _

Installation de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas *
_May 30, 2022 _

Installation de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas *
_May 30, 2022 _

Installation de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas *
_May 30, 2022 _

Installation de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas *
_May 30, 2022 _

Installation de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas *
_May 30, 2022 _

Installation de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas *
_May 30, 2022 _

Installation de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of Bishop Jean-Marc Micas *
_May 30, 2022 _

Installation de Mgr Micas by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nights of Lourdes 2022*
_July 9, 2022_

choeur Grégorien de Paris by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nights of Lourdes 2022*
_July 9, 2022_

choeur Grégorien de Paris by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nights of Lourdes 2022*
_July 9, 2022_

choeur Grégorien de Paris by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Nights of Lourdes 2022*
_July 9, 2022_

choeur Grégorien de Paris by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Nights of Lourdes 2022*
_July 9, 2022_

choeur Grégorien de Paris by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*16 July 2022 - Lourdes United*

16 juillet 2022 - Lourdes United by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*16 July 2022 - Lourdes United*

16 juillet 2022 - Lourdes United by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*16 July 2022 - Lourdes United*

16 juillet 2022 - Lourdes United by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*16 July 2022 - Lourdes United*

16 juillet 2022 - Lourdes United by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*16 July 2022 - Lourdes United*

16 juillet 2022 - Lourdes United by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*16 July 2022 - Lourdes United*

16 juillet 2022 - Lourdes United by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*16 July 2022 - Lourdes United*

16 juillet 2022 - Lourdes United by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*16 July 2022 - Lourdes United*

16 juillet 2022 - Lourdes United by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*16 July 2022 - Lourdes United*

16 juillet 2022 - Lourdes United by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*16 July 2022 - Lourdes United*

16 juillet 2022 - Lourdes United by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*16 July 2022 - Lourdes United*

16 juillet 2022 - Lourdes United by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*16 July 2022 - Lourdes United*

16 juillet 2022 - Lourdes United by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*16 July 2022 - Lourdes United*

16 juillet 2022 - Lourdes United by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*16 July 2022 - Lourdes United*

16 juillet 2022 - Lourdes United by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*16 July 2022 - Lourdes United*

16 juillet 2022 - Lourdes United by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - scouts in the youth village *

les scouts au village des jeunes by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Opening of the national pilgrimage 2022*
_August 12, 2022 _

Ouverture du pèlerinage national 2022 by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of the new rector of the Sanctuary*
_September 22, 2022_

installation du père Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of the new rector of the Sanctuary*
_September 22, 2022_

installation du père Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of the new rector of the Sanctuary*
_September 22, 2022_

installation du père Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of the new rector of the Sanctuary*
_September 22, 2022_

installation du père Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of the new rector of the Sanctuary*
_September 22, 2022_

installation du père Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of the new rector of the Sanctuary*
_September 22, 2022_

installation du père Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of the new rector of the Sanctuary*
_September 22, 2022_

installation du père Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of the new rector of the Sanctuary*
_September 22, 2022_

installation du père Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Installation of the new rector of the Sanctuary*
_September 22, 2022_

installation du père Michel by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

ambiance au Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 5, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

messe d'engament du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

messe d'engament du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

messe d'engament du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

messe d'engament du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

messe d'engament du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

messe d'engament du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

messe d'engament du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

messe d'engament du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

messe d'engament du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

messe d'engament du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

messe d'engament du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

Messe d'ouverture du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

messe d'engament du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

ambiance au Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

ambiance au Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

ambiance au Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

ambiance au Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

ambiance au Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

procession eucharistique du Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

ambiance au Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

ambiance au Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Rosary pilgrimage 2022*
_October 6, 2022 _

ambiance au Rosaire by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 50 years of Faith and Light*
_October 29, 2022 _

50 ans de Foi et Lumière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 50 years of Faith and Light*
_October 29, 2022 _

50 ans de Foi et Lumière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 50 years of Faith and Light*
_October 29, 2022 _

50 ans de Foi et Lumière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 50 years of Faith and Light*
_October 29, 2022 _

50 ans de Foi et Lumière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 50 years of Faith and Light*
_October 29, 2022 _

50 ans de Foi et Lumière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 50 years of Faith and Light*
_October 29, 2022 _

50 ans de Foi et Lumière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 50 years of Faith and Light*
_October 29, 2022 _

50 ans de Foi et Lumière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 50 years of Faith and Light*
_October 29, 2022 _

50 ans de Foi et Lumière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - 50 years of Faith and Light*
_October 29, 2022 _

50 ans de Foi et Lumière by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute_

procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

procession mariale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute _

Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute_

Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute_

Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute_

Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute_
Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute_

Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute_

Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute_

Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute_

Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute_

Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute_

Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Lourdes - Feast of the Immaculate Conception*
_December 8, 2022. floral tribute_

Messe internationale du 8 décembre by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------

